#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-16
<bugsgounelas> on from school lel
<bugsgounelas> συν-slackαδες
<bugsgounelas> καποιος να μπει μεσα
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<bugsgounelas> καλημερα guys
<bugsgounelas> ξερετε κανα καλο ide για ψ?
<bugsgounelas> *c
<Tassos> για C :/
<Tassos> πάντα μου άρεσε να γράφω σε gedit και έπειτα να κάνω compile από terminal
<Tassos> δες το Eclipse όμως έχει και για c/c++
<Tassos> υπάρχει και το netbiens και άλλα ίσος..
<Tassos> http://www.g-lts.info/index.php/forum/peri-pliroforikis/245-eclipse
<salih-emin> καλημέρα σας
<salih-emin> Long time no see
<salih-emin> πούστε ρε?
<salih-emin> kerato, το kerato μου.... όποιος ανακάλυψε το DNS.... να πα να...
<kerato> ela edw ston agwna eimaste salih
<kerato> valomaste pantaxo8en
<kerato> amynomaste s8enara
<salih-emin> xxaxaxaxx
<salih-emin> έχασα κάτι ?
<kerato> oxi mwre etsi ta lew xavales na ginetai
<salih-emin> χααχαχαχ
<salih-emin> αντε ρε με τρομάζεις
<salih-emin> και νόμιζα οτι είναι μαζικά τα πράγματα
<salih-emin> γιατί χτες κυριακάτικα πάλευα με ddos
<salih-emin> και μολις μου είπες "βαλώμεθα απο παντού"
<salih-emin> τρόμαξα... λέω τι στο καλό...
<kerato> den exeis kana load balancer h pws ta len ayta ta tsakalia ths piatsas?
<salih-emin> load balancer όχι γιατί δεν είναι shared hosting
<salih-emin> είναι VPS
<salih-emin> ιδιωτικό
<salih-emin> ενώς πελάτη
<kerato> mmmalista
<salih-emin> τρέχει εταιρικές web εφαρμογές
<salih-emin> δεν είναι για website
<chris_____> geia padia
<chris_____> κανεις μεσα?
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> εα chris_____
<chris_____> ela φιλε,ειπα να γραψω εδω να μην πρηζω σην ομαδα
<chris_____> ασχολουμαι ψιλο ε την επεξεργασια φωτογραφιας
<chris_____> αλλα οι ακατεργαστες φωτο που βγαζω σε dng format δεν τις βλεπει
<chris_____> ειναι raw αλλα μαλλον με κωδικοιηση της microsoft
<Anoniem4l> kalisperes
<salih-emin> μάλιστα. chris_____ έχεις δοκιμάσειτ το dartable ?
<salih-emin> ειναι για raw επεξεργασία αν δεν κάνω λάθος
<chris_____> αυτο εχω βλεπω ειναι τρομερο προγραμμα αλλα δεν μου τις ανοιγει,λεει σφαλμα,κατσε να σου στειλω δυο screenshot με πμ στο φεις
<salih-emin> το εχεις ψαξει λίγο το θέμα ? να δεις τι έχουν κάνει άλλοι στο θέμα αυτό  ?
<salih-emin> με το Miacrosoft format ?
<chris_____> υποτιθεται ολα αυτα τα προγραμματα υποστηριζουν dng raw format.
<chris_____> δες inbox
<chris_____> face
<chris_____> οταν ανοιγω τα αρχεια απο το κινητο την dng φωτο μου την λεει 25 mb παραδειγμα,οταν παταω αντιγραφη να την γραψω στο home λεει δεν υποστηριζεται και το αρχειο που γραφει ειναι 0 byte
<chris_____> προσπαθω τωρα να στειλω με bluetooth μηπως φταιει η επικοινωνια και οχι το αρχειο
<salih-emin> miso ligo
<salih-emin> γιατι ταυτόχρονα δουλευω και όλας
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> και προσπαθώ και να δω αυτά που με στέλενεις
<salih-emin> χεχεχεχ
<chris_____> οοοκκκκκκκκκ
<chris_____> salih βγαινω απο δω θα παω για καφε.αν βρεις κατι τα λεμε φεις
<useruser> καλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα. παρακαλώ πολύ, χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας για αναβάθμιση απο το 13.10 σε 14.04 lts. Έχω κάνει τις επιλογές sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<useruser> και sudo update-manager -d
<useruser> και μου έβγαλε τον διαχειριστή αναβάθμισης όπυ μου λέει ότι το σύστημα είναι ενημερωμένο. Πως μπορώ να το αναβαθμίσω σε 14.04.2 lts?
<Anoniem4l> useruser:exeis dei auto edw? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<Anoniem4l> useruser: sigkekrimena http://paste.hydra.ws/api/file/get/DJ?v=1
<useruser> ανονιεμ4λ μισό να μπω να τα δω
<useruser> anoniem4l ta dokimasa ksana, den kanei anabathmisi. Leei oti einai enimeromeno. kati allo;
<Anoniem4l> eisai sigouros oti ta kaneis ola kata gramma?
<useruser> dokimasa na kano egkatatastasi to 14.04lts alla moy leei otan afiso to 13.10 kai na kano enhmerosi se 14.04 oti prepei na sbhsei h na formarei to disko.
<Anoniem4l> e gia na sto leei tote den uparxei allos tropos. autos einai o monos tropos kai sto leei to idio to ubuntu. allh lush tha htan na kaneis format monos sou.
<Anoniem4l> opos kai na xei, apla kane ena backup ta arxeia pou thes kai kane oti sou leei auto to section: http://paste.hydra.ws/api/file/get/DJ?v=1
<useruser> ekana ta bhmata poy leei edw sto site. Thn allagi apo kathe nea ekdosi se ekdosi makras diarkeias ekana kai den ebgale tipota para mono oti einai enhmeromeno to sistima.
<useruser> Anoniem4l mporeis na mou peis kapoio programma gia backup edw na balo kai na to doulepso oste sthn 14.04 ekdsosi pou tha egkatastiso na kanei restore?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2532-1: cups-filters vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2532-1/> || USN-2533-1: Sudo vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2533-1/> || USN-2531-1: Requests vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2531-1/>
<useruser> Euaki ti einai auto?
<Anoniem4l> useruser: den ginete auto, thelei h USB h na ta kaneis ola pou thes ena zip/tar.gz arxeio kai na to anevaseis sto internet.
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με ti einai auto? . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<Anoniem4l> to Euaki einai ena bot (logismiko).
<useruser> a, ok
<useruser> episis ubuntu 14.04 h lubuntu 14.04 panta kai ta dyo lts. Einai ta idia?
<useruser> sto lubuntu eida oti einai pio elafry. Exei thn idia asfaleia me to ubuntu?
<Anoniem4l> oxi den einai ta idia.
<Anoniem4l> den einai ta idia dioti to graphical interface (desktop environment) einai diaforetiko.
<Anoniem4l> kai nai exei tin idia asfaleia.
<Anoniem4l> panw katw.
<useruser> a,ok  se eyxaristo poly gia thn boitheia sou. Tha figo apo to pc kai tha erthw ksana me thn nea egkatastash kai tha se enhmeroso gia to ti egine. Kai pali eyxaristo
<Anoniem4l> ok, no problem :)
<useruser> se eyxaristo kalo apogeuma paidia kai kali sinexeia!!
<simosx> http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/el
<Anoniem4l> nice
<ndrosis> Το librenet σέρνετεεεεε
<chris1> γεια σε ολους
<chris1> εχω ενα θεμα με το linux και φωτογραφιες raw σε φορματ dng.γνωριζει κανεις ?εχει ασχοληθει ποτε?
<simosx> chris1, τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις;
<chris1> εχω το lumia 930 και αν ξερετε εχει την επιλογη οι φωτο που τραβας να αποηκευει μια σε jpeg και μια σε dng ακατεργαστη.εμενα μαρεσει να τις επεξεργαζομαι μονος.δεν ειμαι πολυ καιρο σε linux.sta windows περνουσα την dng(raw) φωτογραφια αντιγραφοντας την και την
<simosx> εχω το lumia 930 και αν ξÎ
<simosx> γράψε το μήνυμά σου σε δύο ίσα κομμάτια. υπάρχει σφάλμα στο λογισμικό που χρησιμοποιώ και δεν τα εμφανίζει σωστά τα ελληνικά.
<simosx> (copy-paste..)
<chris1> εχω το lumia 930 και αν ξερετε εχει την επιλογη οι φωτο που τραβας να αποηκευει μια σε jpeg και μια σε dng ακατεργαστη.εμενα μαρεσει να τις επεξεργαζομαι μονος
<chris1> δεν ειμαι πολυ καιρο σε linux.sta windows περνουσα την dng(raw) φωτογραφια αντιγραφοντας την και την εφτιαχνα με το lightroom.εδω τωρα δεν την αντιγραφει καν...βγαζει σφαλμα
<chris1> διαβαζω καπου εχει και αλλος ιδιο θεμα αλλα δεν καταλαβα αν βρηκε λυση
<chris1> http://sourceforge.net/p/gphoto/bugs/975/
<simosx> το dng είναι απλό αρχείο. Tο βλέπεις στο OneDrive για να κάνεις τη λήψη από εκεί;
<chris1> οχι γιατι δεν τα ανεβαζω onedrive αυτα...ειναι μεγαλα αρχεια...συνιθιζα να τα περναω με καλωδιο
<chris1> στο wp ανεβαζει μονο το μικρο το jpeg στο onedrive
<simosx> είδα την αναφορά σφάλματος από το gphoto. Πράγματι, το πρόβλημα διορθώνεται, ωστόσο διορθώνεται σε πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση του gphoto.
<simosx> τι έκδοση ubuntu έχεις;
<chris1> 14.04  lts
<chris1> ti einai to gphoto?
<simosx> οκ, και εγώ αυτό έχω.
<simosx> το gphoto είναι το λογισμικό που λαμβάνει τις φωτογραφίες από τις διάφορες συσκευές μέσω του πρωτοκόλλου "MTP".
<simosx> είναι αυτό που εδώ παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα, διότι υπάρχουν διαφοροποιήσεις στην υλοποίηση του πρωτοκόλλου από τη Nokia.
<chris1> σιμο ακου
<chris1> τις gpeg τις αντιγραφει ομως
<chris1> μονο στις raw βγαζει σφαλμα
<chris1> τα παντα εχω καταφερει να αντιγραψω
<simosx> το 14.04 έχει μια λίγο παλιά έκδοση του gphoto.
<chris1> τσινιες,φωτο απλες μουσικη
<chris1> μονο τις raw δεν αντιγραφει
<chris1> τις gpeg τις αντιγραφει ομως
<simosx> Ναι, στην αναφορά στο http://sourceforge.net/p/gphoto/bugs/975/ αναφέρει αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα, ότι για τις RAW υπάρχει μια διαφορά και δεν τα καταλογίζει ως απλά αρχεία δεδομένων.
<chris1> δεν γινεται τιποτα λοιπον?
<simosx> γίνεται. μισό.
<simosx> στην αναφορά σφάλματος αναφέρουν ότι το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε κατά τον Απρίλιο. Κατά το http://sourceforge.net/projects/gphoto/files/libgphoto/ η έκδοση του gphoto 2.5.5 μάλλον εμπεριέχει τη διόρθωση.
<chris1> na κατεβασω το gphoto2 απο το κεντρο λογισμικου?
<simosx> έχεις ήδη το πακέτο libgphoto2-6 που χρειάζεται για το Ubuntu. Το σκέτο "gphoto2" είναι απλά εναλλακτικό γραφικό πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιεί το libgphoto2-6 που κάνει την όλη δουλειά.
<simosx> Δεν βρήκα κάποιο έτοιμο πακέτο σε "PPA" στο Launchpad, οπότε υπάρχει μια δυσκολία για εύκολη λύση.
<simosx> 1. μπορείς να φτιάξεις LiveUSB με Ubuntu 15.04 (daily ISO) που εμπεριέχει τη διόρθωση ώστε να εξάγεις τις φωτογραφίες.
<simosx> 2. μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις οδηγίες για μεταγλώττιση (compile) ξανά τον κώδικα του libgphoto2-6 ώστε να περιλάβει τις 3 γραμμές κώδικα που διορθώνουν το πρόβλημα. δεν υπάρχουν απαιτήσεις προγραμματισμού, απλά θέλει μια σειρά από συγκεκριμένα βήματα.
<chris1> δεν νομιζω οτι ξερω να κανω τετοιο που λες στο 2
<chris1> ευκολο ειναι?
<simosx> (άκυρο το [1] δεν ισχύει διότι κατά το https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2 ούτε το 15.04 έχει την έκδοση 2.5.5)
<simosx> chris1, γενικά είναι εύκολο. η όλη μεταγλώττιση γίνεται με λίγες εντολές που τρέχεις. θέλει να μπεις σε ένα αρχείο κώδικα και σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο να προσθέσεις 3 γραμμές.
<simosx> ωστόσο αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω αρκετή ώρα ώστε να σε καθοδηγήσω.
<chris1> ακαταλαβιστικο μου ακουγεται
<simosx> μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τη διαδικασία να στείλεις τα RAW στο OneDrive και μετά να τα πάρεις από Web. Αυτό πως φαίνεται για τώρα;
<chris1> υπαρχει καπου καπποιος οδηγος να το δειχνει να το βλεπω?
<chris1> για τωρα ναι αλλα για μονιμα ειναι μανουρα
<simosx> για τη μεταγλώττιση, στο http://raphaelhertzog.com/2010/12/15/howto-to-rebuild-debian-packages/ εξηγεί. Στην περίπτωσή σου όμως δοκιμάζεις με το πακέτο libgphoto2-6
<chris1> θα το δω αν και δεν βλεω να το τολμαω
<chris1> να το κανουμε μια μερα μαζι?
<simosx> (και άλλες οδηγίες που είχα γράψει παλαιότερα: http://simos.info/blog/archives/661 )
<simosx> ναι, ας το δοκιμάσουμε κάποια στιγμή.
<chris1> ok...χρηστος κασικουδης face αν θες στειλε ενα μηνυμα να σε εχω να ξαναμιλησουμε
<simosx> οκ
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<salih-emin> σπερα
<salih-emin> chris1, εδώ ?
<chris1> nai
<chris1> ela
<pc_magas> Na rwtisw kati Exete mia X efarmogi sto web kai 8elete na meiwsete to downtime. Alla ta upodates eidika stin DB den voithoun ka8olou.
<pc_magas> Pws meiwnetai auto to downtime?
<pc_magas> Giati an kanei update h MariaDb prepei na kleisei to service kai na ksanaanoiksei.
<pc_magas> Pou antstoixei se Downtime.
<salih-emin> ενας ενας
<salih-emin> μισο
<chris1> salih πρεπει να κοιμησω τη μικρη εχεις πιο μετα χρονο?
<salih-emin> Chris1 απο οτι διαβασα
<salih-emin> εγώ μολις την κοιμησα
<salih-emin> αντε πήγενε :)
<chris1> χαχαχα οκ πιο μετα
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> pc_magas,
<pc_magas> chris1, des autin tin magkia https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sgh0clSHxg
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ela eimai olos autia
<salih-emin> lλοιπόν για πες αν κατάλαβα δεν θέλεις downtime ?
<pc_magas> Nai
<salih-emin> εχεις μια εφαρμογή η οποία μιλάει στην DB και όταν χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση το DB δεν θες να κάνει downtime ε ?
<pc_magas> Sini8ws se mesaia project exoun enan database server
<pc_magas> Nai
<salih-emin> CDN φιλε
<salih-emin> η Cloud
<salih-emin> δεν γίνεται αλλιώς
<salih-emin> ετσι ώστε όταν γίνεται update να μην υπάρξει κάτι που θα νιώσει ο χρήστης
<pc_magas> salih-emin, pws mporw na exw tin DB se CDN?
<pc_magas> salih-emin, den ginetai me mirror db?
<salih-emin> εεεε όλα ετοιμα τα θες
<pc_magas> h kapws etc
<salih-emin> μισω η εφαρμογή είναι Web ?
<pc_magas> salih-emin, nai
<salih-emin> Web interface ? ωράια
<salih-emin> CDΝ σου κάνει
<pc_magas> Kai eipa na valoume thn Database se Amazon.
<salih-emin> τελεια
<pc_magas> salih-emin, CDN einai gia eikones
<salih-emin> μια χαρα
<pc_magas> Alla h Amazon sou dinei VPS on the cloud swsta?
<pc_magas> Kai oxi PaaS
<salih-emin> όχι μονο
<salih-emin> τα πάντα σου δίνει
<pc_magas> Mporeis na mou dwseis mia lyssi gia Db se Amazon
<salih-emin> απο MaaS, Compute, Database, SaaS
<salih-emin> τα πάντα
<salih-emin> τι εννοείς να σου δώσω λυση
<pc_magas> Vasika proteina mia Lysi na valoume thn efarmogi se Openshift tis RedHat (logo free Gears) kai thn DB se Amazon server
<salih-emin> η Amazon θα σου δωσει ρε
<pc_magas> Enow mia protasi.
<pc_magas> Rds Amazon katalava
<salih-emin> DevOps θες να γίνεις ρε ?
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ase eipa ston ergodoti na analavw mono backend alla den ton voleuei
<pc_magas> 8elei atoma na kanoun ta panta.
<pc_magas> (Klasika)
<salih-emin> κλασική ελληνική φιλοσοφία
<pc_magas> Kai den kserw na tou eksigisw to oti giati na yparxei atomo gia backend kai atomo frontend.
<salih-emin> να πληρώνεσαι με ενα μισθό για όλες τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχεισ
<pc_magas> salih-emin,vasika ekei 8a eimai full stack
<pc_magas> developer apo oti katalava.
<ndrosis> και με Cluster δεν κάνει την δουλειά του?
<ndrosis> καλησπερα :)
<pc_magas> ndrosis, vasia kallitera na pame se SaaS gia na glitwnw xrono.
<pc_magas> Px. Auto http://aws.amazon.com/rds/
<pc_magas> einai teleio gia mena
<pc_magas> Db se Amazon kai Application se Openshift
<pc_magas> Einai h Idanikin lysi.
<pc_magas> me 3 free small gers kati kovei apo eksoda.
<pc_magas> Tou Openshift.
<salih-emin> και γιατί να κόψεις έξοδα >
<salih-emin> απο τον εργοδότη ?
<salih-emin> χαζός είσαι ρε ?
<salih-emin> στην τσέπη σου θα μπουν ?
<pc_magas> Mporei kai nai
<pc_magas> pote den ksereis.
<salih-emin> να σου πω λοιπόν οτι επειδη ξερω
<salih-emin> μην χαιρεσαι
<salih-emin> αυτός που δεν ξέρει την δουλειά σου
<salih-emin> δεν την εκτημάει
<salih-emin> δεν είσαι αμερική για να πάιρνεις bonus για cost reduction
<salih-emin> ξυπνα
<salih-emin> συνελθε
<salih-emin> και μην σπαταλας τον χρόνο σου
<salih-emin> κάνε αυτό που είναι ευκολο και μην σκεφτεσαι
<salih-emin> το κόστος
<pc_magas> salih-emin, to atomo mou eipe kai gia Bomuses
<pc_magas> sto mis8o
<pc_magas> (Vevaia stin praksi 8a doume)
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> αντε να δούμε
<ndrosis> salih-emin, το κεντράκι τελικά είναι αρκετά καλό.
<pc_magas> Panw katw h DB apokleiete na paei kai 100GB einai para polla gia Db swsta?
<ndrosis> ναι
<salih-emin> ndrosis, μεγιές
<salih-emin> έχεις drops καθόλου ?
<ndrosis> όταν φτάσει 100GB θα στα δίνη δωρεάν
<ndrosis> οχι δεν έχει καθόλου
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> μια χαρά
<ndrosis> από ότι είδα είναι digium από hardware
<salih-emin> ρε σεις ποια σχολή γραφτικέ μαζικά στο FB ?
<salih-emin> χαμός
<ndrosis> χαχαχαχα το ειδα
<ndrosis> εγω δεν ξερω
<pc_magas> Λες να είναι το Teilam?
<salih-emin> μπορει
<pc_magas> salih-emin, έχω να σου προτείνω έναν Αλγόριθμό
<pc_magas> Σκάναρε όλα τα posts που λένε Matlab.
<pc_magas> Ρώτα ποια σχολή είναι.
<pc_magas> Κατέγραψε το αποτέλεσμα.
<pc_magas> Ο παραπάνω αλγόριθμος θα σου δώσει την απάντηση.
<salih-emin> πωωωω μιλάμε
<salih-emin> με έσωσες
<salih-emin> τι να λεμε τώρα
<salih-emin> pc_magas, μικρε.... αλλου οι αλγόριθμοι :)
<salih-emin> όχι σε μένα... :)
<pc_magas> salih-emin, λίγα τα λόγια με τους αλγόριθμούς μου γιατί......
<pc_magas> Θα την ακούσεις....
<pc_magas> Την metal μουσική.
<Anoniem4l> ahaahhaah
<Anoniem4l> pou se afediko
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, τι λεει ?
<salih-emin> που ναμε
<salih-emin> τρεχω
<Anoniem4l> na edw pythonarw
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, Django?
<Anoniem4l> nope, https://github.com/niemal/vsubz
<pc_magas> Asxeto αλλά τι είδος μουσικής ακοθτε κατά το development?
<Anoniem4l> vazw upostiriksi gia agglika kai kanw improve to accuracy kata polu
<Anoniem4l> etoimazw ena xodro update
<Anoniem4l> mhmm
<Anoniem4l> den kserw, den exw kati stadar
<Anoniem4l> alla protimw kati xwris stoixo na mou dinei to tempo
<ndrosis> pc_magas, αναλόγως την διάθεση
<pc_magas> Sini8ws egw akouw poly gtnapa gntoupa px. Metallica, Pantera, Firewind
<pc_magas> Alla kai Elliniko Rock.
<pc_magas> Kai Iapwniko POP.
<salih-emin> Ελληνικό ROK ?
<salih-emin> για πες
<ndrosis> και εγώ κυρίως Rock
<salih-emin> τι εννοείς ?
<salih-emin> ελληνικό ροκ
<salih-emin> ποιος κάνει ελληνικό ροκ σήμερα ?
<pc_magas> 15-50 Papakw/nou
<pc_magas> Manifesto, 9mm
<pc_magas> Kai kanoun Kommatares
<salih-emin> χμμμ
<salih-emin> οκ
<pc_magas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu4cagzQ6Ls
<salih-emin> ας μην ανοίξουμε τέτοια σηζήτηση
<pc_magas> gia sena salih-emin me agapi.
<pc_magas> na akouseis me ta aftia sou kai na krineis.
<ndrosis> planet of zeus
<ndrosis> ξένο στίχο
<pc_magas> ndrosis, giati kseno mono kalos kai o ntopios.
<pc_magas> Pantos to Elliniko Rock kai metal sto ekswteriko ta spane
<ndrosis> ελληνικό συγκρότημα ειναι
<pc_magas> Akoma kai h Grave Digger otan erxontai Ellada tragoudane Papakwnstantinou stin synavlies.
<pc_magas> ndrosis, nai alla varvarwfono stixo
<pc_magas> Elega gia ton Stixo
<pc_magas> kalos kai o Ellinikos.
<ndrosis> ναι εχεις δικιο
<Anoniem4l> emena maresoun diafora
<Anoniem4l> px https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opU1urLhw50
<ndrosis> αλλα δυσκολο να βρεις καλο ελληνικο στιχο σημερα
<pc_magas> Kaloi kai oi Godsmack eidika an exeis neura me to afentiko sou dinei aforma na askiseis tis praktikes pou ema8es vlepontas WWE mikros.
<Anoniem4l> xaaaxxaaxxxa
<ndrosis> χαχαχαχαχαχα
<ndrosis> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae23y2D8VSI
<pc_magas> Opws kai oi Distrurbed
<pc_magas> eidika autoi einai oti prepei akous Disturbed kai niw8eis oti 8a vgeis anti tou Zampidi kai 8a tous plakwseis olous....
<pc_magas> (mexri na fas tin prwti mpounia tpt to spoudaio)
<pc_magas> (kai na se trexoun sto kat me katagmata se olo to swma)
<pc_magas> :S
<ndrosis> και με αυτό κάνεις δουλειά https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wce8d1yAeJk
<pc_magas> ndrosis, den eimai kai toso Dethmetalas
<ndrosis> ουτε εγω
<ndrosis> είδα το πλάκωμα για αυτό το έβαλα
<ndrosis> μια φίλη μου είναι
<salih-emin> τελιώσατε με τις @#%^%
<salih-emin> αντε μου γίνατε ολοι deth, και ροκ
<salih-emin> ούστ
<salih-emin> γενεια του >95
<salih-emin> :)
<pc_magas> salih-emin, na to pw kai na to dilwsw eimai genia toun '91 (tote genni8ika) kai den eime metalas
<pc_magas> Akouw kai JPop
<salih-emin> άρα είσαι γενειά του 2000
<salih-emin> ο.Ο
<salih-emin> ωχ...
<pc_magas> salih-emin, an enoeis genia ta xronia pou imoun gymnasio tote eimai genia tou 2002
<pc_magas> Sorry 2004
<salih-emin>  ε ναι ρε πασα μου.... όχι τότε που έπινες γάλα
<salih-emin> μετά το 2000 άρχησες να ζείς
<pc_magas> salih-emin, to 1991 genni8ika xristiane mou tote ekana to prwto mou klama.
<salih-emin> πρώτον δεν είμαι Χρηστιανός
<salih-emin> δευτερον
<salih-emin> δεν αν γενληθηκες
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ok - se oti 8riskeia eisai - mou
<salih-emin> 1991 .... 2000 σταματησες να πίνεις γάλα... (μεγάλωσες)
<ndrosis> τοτε εγω ειμαι του 85'
<salih-emin> ndrosis, είσαι δικός μας εσυ
<pc_magas> Akoma pinw gala gia prwino.
<salih-emin> καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ
<ndrosis> ναι
<pc_magas> den se poianw
<salih-emin> ο pc_magas δεν καταλαβαίνει
<salih-emin> είδες
<salih-emin> ε τι να λέμε τώρα
<salih-emin> τι δεν καταλαβαίνει ?
<salih-emin> (ατάκα στην ΣΕΑΠ)
<pc_magas> Totwe pou piga gymnasio les san "genia"?>
<ndrosis> salih-emin, ποτε εισαι γεννηθείς
<salih-emin> ετσι μπραβο
<pc_magas> to 2004 piga Prwti gymnasiou.
<salih-emin> τότε είναι ποεγαλες τις πρώτες σου τριχούλες
<pc_magas> Ara eimai genia tou '04
<salih-emin> πωωωωω
<salih-emin> γενια ειναι 10ετία
<salih-emin> πως λεμε γενια του 60, 70, 80, 90,
<pc_magas> salih-emin, katalava...
<salih-emin> εε εσύ εισαι τοθ 2000
<salih-emin> η 00
<pc_magas> EPITELOUS!!!
<pc_magas> KATALAVA
<salih-emin> αντε μπραβο
<pc_magas> ALILOUIA
<salih-emin> ναι τελος παντον αυτο
<salih-emin> το λατινο-προτεσταντικο
<pc_magas> salih-emin, mias kai den eimai metallo-genia pare auto na akouseis
<pc_magas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMwfNJKNnXo
<salih-emin> ρε δεν κανω κλικ σε καθε λινκ
<salih-emin> εχω και αλλα που λανω ταυτόχρονα
<salih-emin> τσαμπα με δίνεις
<salih-emin> όλα πάνε /dev/null
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ok
<salih-emin> τωρα κατεβαζω Manjaro
<salih-emin> να δουμε τι θα δω
<salih-emin> Manjaro Linux (Arch Linux Based)
<salih-emin> για όσους δεν ξέρουν
<ndrosis> κανένα καλό git client?
<pc_magas> ndrosis, egw xrisimopoiw to giggle gia to history.
<pc_magas> KAi to Aptana studio gia commits an einai php eidallws IntalliJ.
<salih-emin> ndrosis, εχω πολλα που χρησιμοποιών κατα καιρούς
<pc_magas> IntelliJ*
<ndrosis> έβαλα τελικά στο toshiba Ubuntu MATE
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> μια χαρα
<ndrosis> για php το θελω
<salih-emin> α οκ
<salih-emin> μισο
<ndrosis> 15.04 beta
<salih-emin> http://www.syntevo.com/smartgit/
<pc_magas> ndrosis, gia php development Xrisimopoio Aptana Studio.
<salih-emin> full γιτ Ψλιεντ
<salih-emin> client
<salih-emin> αλλά και πάλι τι είναι αυτό ακριβώς που χρησιμοποιείς στο git (feature)
<salih-emin> και θες client ?
<salih-emin> ayt;o einai to u;ema
<salih-emin> αυτό ειναι το θέμα
<salih-emin> γιατι εγώ το μονο που χρησιμοποιώ ειναι git pull, git push, git tag
<salih-emin> 3 πραγματάκια
<salih-emin> και αυτό το κάνω μεσα απο το git gui
<salih-emin> δηλαδή παω με το τερματικό μεσα στον φάκελο που έχω το git
<salih-emin> και δίνω
<salih-emin> gi gui
<salih-emin> git gui
<salih-emin> οπως το γράφω με κενο
<salih-emin> ανοίγει γραφικό περιβάλον
<salih-emin> κάνω το commit
<salih-emin> βάζω κανα tag
<salih-emin> και τα κάνω push στο github
<salih-emin> κλείνω το γραφικο
<salih-emin> γεια σας
<salih-emin>  ευχαριστούμε
<salih-emin> απλά πράγματα
<ndrosis> θέλω πάνω από 2 αρχεία όταν κάνω commit στο github
<ndrosis> κατέβασα να δοκιμάσω αυτό http://www.collab.net/products/giteye
<ndrosis> θα δοκιμάσω και αυτό που μου πρότεινες
<salih-emin> δες και αυτά τα 4 βιντεάκια
<salih-emin> https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<salih-emin> ακυρο
<salih-emin> μισο
<salih-emin> απαντάω ταυτόχρονα και στο FB
<salih-emin> και ποσταρα οτι νανε
<salih-emin> λοιπόν ndrosis δες αυτά τα πρώτα 4 βιντάκια απο το κανάλι μου https://www.youtube.com/user/cerebrux/search?query=git
<salih-emin> τα έχω φτιάξει εγω
<ndrosis> με κάλυψες
<ndrosis> ευχαριστώ πολύ!
<ndrosis> pc_magas, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ NetBeans & gedit
<ndrosis> salih-emin, μου είπες για drops είχες πρόβλημα με κανένα Asterisk?
<salih-emin> οχι απλά ρώτησα
<ndrosis> ok
<salih-emin> εγκατάσταση Manjaro Linux σε VM .... νιώθεις noob
<salih-emin> λες κάτι να σκάσει τώρα
<salih-emin> τι κανω ?
<ndrosis> τίποτα κάθεσαι και το κοιτάς
<chris1> salih ηρθα
<salih-emin> ela chris1
<chris1> για πες
<salih-emin> τελικά αν κατάλαβα καλά πρεπει
<salih-emin> να αναβαθμίσεις το gPhoto ?
<salih-emin> που έχει διρθωμένο το bug ?
<chris1> ξερω και γω,μαλλον
<salih-emin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gphoto2 αυτό ?
<chris1> εβαλα το gphoto2 αλλα δεν εκανε δουλεια
<chris1> απο το κεντρο λογισμικου το εβαλα
<salih-emin> σε Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<chris1> ναι σε 14.04 αλλα βλεπω ειναι πιο παλια εκδοση αυτη που εβαλα
<chris1> 2.5.3-1 εβαλα
<chris1> 2.5.4 εχει εκει
<chris1> νομιζω μου εγραψε μεσα οτι ομως το gphoto 2 δεν θα αλλαξει κατι
<salih-emin> 32 bit είσαι ?
<chris1> μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις οδηγίες για μεταγλώττιση (compile) ξανά τον κώδικα του libgphoto2-6 ώστε να περιλάβει τις 3 γραμμές κώδικα που διορθώνουν το πρόβλημα. δεν υπάρχουν απαιτήσεις προγραμματισμού, απλά θέλει μια σειρά από συγκεκριμένα βήματα
<chris1> οχι 64bit
<salih-emin> για μισο
<salih-emin> chris1, δοκίμασε λίγο αυτο https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/gphoto2_2.5.4-1_amd64.deb
<salih-emin> κατέβασε το και κάνει αναβάθμιση
<chris1> το εβγαλα το αλλο θα βαλω απευθειας αυτο
<salih-emin> μπορεί να χρειαστεί και αυτό https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libgphoto2-6_2.5.4-1.1ubuntu1_arm64.deb
<salih-emin> το ένα που σου έδωσα ειναι το νεο gPhoto
<salih-emin> και το άλλο ειναι το νεο libgphoto2
<chris1> λαθος αρχιτεκτομικη αρμ64 λεει
<salih-emin> opa malakia
<salih-emin> miso
<salih-emin> xaxaaxax
<salih-emin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libgphoto2-6_2.5.4-1.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<chris1> να κανω επανεκκινηση μετα?
<salih-emin> οχι ρε
<salih-emin> που εισαι Windows ?
<salih-emin> axaxax
<salih-emin> :P
<salih-emin> επανεκκίνηση μονο σε kernel upgrade
<salih-emin> :P
<salih-emin> και αυτό απο οτι βλέπω πανε να το καταρισουν
<chris1> αναβαθμιση εβγαλε εδω
<salih-emin> ωραια κανε
<chris1> γιατι αντι για απεγκατασταση οταν βαζω ενα προγραμμα λεει επανεγκατασταση?
<salih-emin> αντικαθηστά το libgphoto που έρχεται με το Ubuntu 14.04 με αυτό του 15.04
<salih-emin> εχει ολοκληρώσει ?
<chris1> ναι κατσε να δοκιμασω
<chris1> λοιπον
<chris1> χειροτερα
<chris1> πριν δεν τα αντεγραφε,τωρα δεν βλεπει καν το κινητο σαν εξωτερικη μοναδα
<salih-emin> ααα
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> για να μην σε παιδευω
<salih-emin> με εντολες
<salih-emin> κανε μια επανεκινηση :P
<salih-emin> xaxaxaax
<salih-emin> γιατι μάλλον το mdule εφαγε φρίκι
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<chris1> ta leme se 3
<chris1> salih
<chris1> τωρα το βλεπει αλλα χωρις περιεχομενο,σου στελνω πμ φωτο στο φεις
<salih-emin> τα είδα ναι
<salih-emin> για να δω
<salih-emin> λιγο
<salih-emin> απο ότι βλέπω θελουν και άλλα αναβάθμιση
<salih-emin> :(
<salih-emin> το ευκολότερο είναι
<salih-emin> να δοκιμάσεις α δεις αν το 15.04 λυνει το θεμα
<simosx> salih-emin, δες http://sourceforge.net/p/gphoto/bugs/975/ και το μήνυμα που είναι τέταρτο από το τέλος. Έχει ημερομηνία 2014-04-09 (Απρίλιος 2014).
<simosx> στο http://sourceforge.net/projects/gphoto/files/libgphoto/ βλέπουμε ότι η κατάλληλη έκδοση με διορθώσεις από Απρίλιο 2014 ή νεώτερο, είναι η 2.5.5
<salih-emin> μάλιστα
<simosx> στο https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2 βλέπουμε ότι ακόμα και το vivid έχει 2.5.4 (ίσως να έχει κάποια backports, αλλά ίσως όχι).
<chris1> ???????
<chris1> κινεζικα μιλατε παλι?
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxa
<salih-emin> οχι ρε
<salih-emin> απλώς εγω σου έδωσα το 2.5.4
<salih-emin> αλλά το πρόβλημα έχει λυθει στο 2.5.5
<salih-emin> το οποίο δεν υπάρχει σε deb πακέτα
<chris1> το εχουμε το 2.5.5?
<salih-emin> να στα δώσω όπω σου έδωσα τα 2.5.4
<chris1> ααααααααααααα
<salih-emin> για ευκολία σου τα έδωσα
<chris1> σκατα με λιγα λογια?δεν θα το βγαλουν σε deb?
<salih-emin> το πότε θα φτάσει και αν το 2.5.5 στο 15.04 δεν είμαι σήγουρος
<salih-emin> μπορεί και μετα τον Μαιο
<chris1> τιιιιιιιιιιιι
<salih-emin> οταν θα ανοίξουν το 15.10
<chris1> σιμο σωσε μας
<salih-emin> χαχααχαχαχ
<salih-emin> παιδια πρεπει να τη κάνω
<salih-emin> αντε καληνυχτα
<simosx> η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει με μεταγλώττιση του 2.5.4 + την μικρή αλλαγή των 3 γραμμών.
<salih-emin> λες ε
<simosx> καλό βράδυ!
<salih-emin> αντε bb
<chris1> καληνυχτα
<ndrosis> καλο βραδυ
<simosx> με debuild, κτλ. είναι σχεδόν αυτόματο και δεν έχει απαιτήσεις για προγραμματισμό.
<chris1> σιμο οποτε εχεις χρονο
<chris1> κινεζικα μου φαινονται
<chris1> σιμο ποτε θα μπορεσεις?
<chris1> απο μερα σε μερα γενναμε να προλαβω πριν μπουμε νοσοκομειο
<ndrosis> καλό βράδυ στην παρέα!!!
<chris1> kalo vradi
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-17
<Observers> oxi re mlk
<Observers> to kerato einai edw?
 * Observers slaps kerato around a bit with a large trout
<kerato> eimai diashmos
<chrs1> καλημερα στην παρεα
<chrs1> κανεις ευκαιρος?
<ktogias> pes
<chrs1> λοιπον
<chrs1> επειδη ειμαι πολυ νεος και δεν καταλαβαινω μηπως μπορειτε να βοηθησετε...
<chrs1> χτες καποιο παιδι ηξερε αλλα μας πηρε η νυχτα και κλεισαμε
<chrs1> εχω ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα με αυτο που περιγραφει εδω αλλα δεν καταλαβα την λυση που βρηκαν και τι εκαναν...http://sourceforge.net/p/gphoto/bugs/975/
<ktogias> einai arketa ekseidikeymeno to 8ema soy chrs1 .... den exw sxetiki empeiria na se voh8hsw... 3anarwta argotera mhpos einia kaneis allos
<ktogias> kane kai ena post sto forum an den exeis kanei : http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org
<ktogias> ekei exeis perissoteres pi8anothtes na pareis kapoia xrhsimh apanthsh
<kerato> egw 8a proteina na perimeneis mexri na anevei h dior8wmenh version sta repos
<kerato> sto 1504 isws (?)
<chrs1> εχει βγει διορθωμενη απλ δεν εχει βγει σε ppa...ppa?καλα το ειπα?
<chrs1> ουτε στο 15.04 υπαρχει μου ειπαν
<kerato> malista
<chrs1> ποσο καιρο πιστευετε θα βγει σε ppa?
<kerato> no idea
<chrs1> okk
<chrs1> thanks anywY
<chrs1> ELA SALIH
<salih-emin> chrs1,
<salih-emin> ελα λοιπόν
<salih-emin> μισο λιγο να πάρω τον καφέ
<salih-emin> δουλειά χωρίς καφέ δεν γίνεται
<chrs1> χαχαχα....βεβαια
<chrs1> http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/
<salih-emin> έλα λοιπον
<salih-emin> αυτό που έστειλες
<salih-emin> αυτό σου έλεγε και ο Σίμος
<salih-emin> αυτό το αρχείο πλέον είναι ενσωματωμένο
<salih-emin> στην 2.5.5
<chrs1> πρεπει το αρχειο δηλαδη να το κανω εγκαταστασιμο ppa?
<chrs1> για να αναβαθμισω ουσιαστικα?
<salih-emin> chrs1, πρεπει να σου πω κάποιες ορολογίες με απλό και κατανοητό τρόπο για να μην μπερδευεσαι :P
<salih-emin> έχεις την υπομονή ?
<salih-emin> θα σου πω οταν τελειώσω
<chrs1> εχω μι ωρα μπροστα μου
<salih-emin> για να μου πεις οταν έχεις απορίες
<salih-emin> ωραια
<chrs1> αχαχα
<salih-emin> ακου λοιπόν τι παίζει
<salih-emin> ας ξεκινήσουμε με βάση αυτά που γνωρίζεις.
<salih-emin> Στο Windows όταν θες να κάνεις εγκατάσταση μια εφαρμογή
<salih-emin> ψάχνεις στο γοογλι
<salih-emin> το κατεβάζεις και το κάνεις εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> εστω λοιπόν οτι κατεβάζεις το VLC
<chrs1> ναι
<salih-emin> αυτό λοιπόν ξεπακετάρεται κατα την εγκατάσταση στο C:\Program Filec\VLC
<salih-emin> εκεί στον φακελό του λοιπόν το VLC έχει ότι χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει
<salih-emin> εστω
<salih-emin> οτι τώρα εμαθες οτι υπάρχει και άλλη εφαρμογή
<salih-emin> το Mplayer
<salih-emin> και θες και αυτό
<chrs1> ναι..
<salih-emin> ψάχνεις στο γοογλι το κατεβάζεις και το κάνεις εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> αυτό λοιπόν ξεπακετάρεται κατα την εγκατάσταση στο C:\Program Filec\Μπλαυερ
<salih-emin> Mplayer
<salih-emin> εκεί στον φακελό του λοιπόν το Mplayer όπως και το VLC έχει ότι χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει
<salih-emin> εδω όμως ξεκινάνε τα προβλήματα για το Windows
<salih-emin> το VLC και το Mplayer αλλά και το Media Player
<salih-emin> χρειάζοναται κάποια codecs για να δουλέψουν
<salih-emin> και τα 3
<salih-emin> έχουν στους εκάστοτε φακέλους τους αντίγραφα
<chrs1> σωστα ναι
<salih-emin> των codecs
<chrs1> τα κατεβαζαμε και εγκατασταση
<salih-emin> το κάθε ένα όμως σε διαφορετική έκδοση, γιατί έρχεται πακέτο με το πρόγραμμα
<chrs1> μαλιστα
<salih-emin> wyt;o shm;ainei oti ;exeiw 3-4 ;isvw kai 5 for;ew to ;idio arxe;io mesa sto ΠΨ
<salih-emin> αυτό σημάινει οτι έχεις 3-4
<chrs1> το μετεφρασα οκ
<salih-emin> φορές το ίδιο αρχείο, σε διαφορετικές εκδοσης στο ίδιο σύστημα
<chrs1> χαχαχα
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<salih-emin> σορρυ
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> αυτό0 γενά τις γνωστές τρυπες
<salih-emin> προβλήματα στη Registry
<chrs1> μαλιστα,δεν το ηξερα αυτο
<salih-emin> ενας κακός χαμός για συντήρηση και λοιπα
<salih-emin> και το χειρότερο
<salih-emin> δεν υπάρχει κεντρικός τρόπος να τα αναβαθμίζεις
<salih-emin> όλα μαζί
<salih-emin> για να τα μπαλώνεις
<chrs1> ενω εδω
<salih-emin> Ας πάμε τώρα με βάση αυτά που έμαθες να τα δούμε στο Linux
<salih-emin> Στο linux υπάρχει άλλη φιλοσοφία
<salih-emin> στην εγκατάσταση προγραμμάτων
<salih-emin> υπάρχει το λεγόμενο shared libraries and dependencies
<salih-emin> να το μεταφράσω ?
<salih-emin> η το έχεις ?
<chrs1> οχι
<chrs1> τοχω
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> παμε να κάνουμε τα ίδια
<salih-emin> θέλεις το VLC
<salih-emin> πας τώρα όχι στον γοογλι
<salih-emin> στο κεντρο λογισμικού
<salih-emin> το κατεβάζεις
<salih-emin> και γίνεται αυτόματα εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> έστω οτι θες και τον Mplayer
<salih-emin> πας πάλι στο κεντρο λογισμικόυ και το κάνεις εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> εδώ όμως γίνεται το μαγικό
<salih-emin> όταν γίνεται εγκατάσταση το Mplayer
<salih-emin> βλέπει αν έχεις ήδη codecs στο σύστημά σου
<salih-emin> και αν ναι
<salih-emin> χρησιμοποιεί τα ίδια
<salih-emin> δεν κατεβάζει δικά του
<salih-emin> γιατί απλά δεν υπάρποχυν
<salih-emin> υπάρχει δηλαδή κοινοχρηστη βιβλιοθήκη
<salih-emin> μεταξη των λογισμικών και του συστήματος
<salih-emin> γιατό και στο Windows τα προγράμματα είναι 200-300 ΜΒ
<salih-emin> ενω στο Linux είναι 10 MB
<salih-emin> γιατί δεν κουβαλάνε τίποτα πιυ δεν χρειάζεται και θα βρεθει
<salih-emin> ήδη στο σύστυμα του χρήστη
<chrs1> ααααααα
<chrs1> καλο
<salih-emin> έτσι το πλεονέκτιμα είναι οτι αναβαθμίζεται Όλο το λειτουργικό
<salih-emin> μαζι με τα προγράμματα κ
<salih-emin> που έχεις εγκαταστήσει
<salih-emin> κλώς μεχρι εδω ?
<chrs1> ναιιιιι
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> παμε παρακάτω
<salih-emin> το Window 10 αλλά και το MacOS (μόλις εδώ και 4 χρόνια)
<salih-emin> διαθέτουν πλεον και θα διαθέσου (Window 10)
<salih-emin> ενα κεντρο λογισμικού
<salih-emin> για να επιλήσουν αυτό που έχει το linux εδώ και 15-20 χρόνια
<salih-emin> Αποθετήρια λογισμικού
<salih-emin> που αναβαθμίζονται ενιαία
<salih-emin> με πιάνεις ?
<chrs1> νννααααιιιι
<salih-emin> ωραία συνεχίζω
<salih-emin> εδώ όμως ξεκινάνε τα μειωνεκτίματα του μοντέλου αυτού στο Linux
<salih-emin> μισο λιγο στελνω ενα φαξ :P
<salih-emin> επιστρεφω
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<chrs1> οκ
<salih-emin> που ειχα μεινει... α ναι
<salih-emin> λοιπόν εδώ ξεκινάνε τα μειωνεκτήματα
<salih-emin> διότι εφόσον στο Linux έχουμε κοινόχρηστες βιβλιοθήκες
<salih-emin> και όχι bundle λογισμικά όπως στο windows
<chrs1> ...ναι
<salih-emin> αυτό σημάινει οτι
<salih-emin> αν ο προγραμματηστής δεν στείλει αναβάθμηση στο αποθετήριο
<salih-emin> παπαλα
<salih-emin> δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί ποτέ το λογισμικό σου
<chrs1> σωστα
<salih-emin> και ούτε μπορείς να βρείς τρόπο να το εγκαταστήσεις εξωτερικά ως bundle
<salih-emin> γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει :)
<salih-emin> επίσης υπάρχει και άλλο θέμα
<salih-emin> οι διανομές (εξαιρούνται Arch)
<salih-emin> βγαίνουν κάθε 6 μήνες με 9 (ανάλογα)
<salih-emin> και όταν βγει το λεγόμενο stable π.χ. 15.04
<salih-emin> τα λογισμικά δεν αναβαθμίζονται σε νεότερη έκδοση αλλά Μονο ενημερόνοται με διορθώσεις της έκδοσης
<salih-emin> δηλαδή
<salih-emin> όταν βγήκει το 14.04
<salih-emin> και έχει το Gphoto 2.4.1
<salih-emin> θα πάρει μονο διορθώσεις για αυτή την έκδοση
<salih-emin> π.χ. ως 2.4.1-1
<chrs1> ααααααα
<salih-emin> 2.4.1-2
<salih-emin> κλπ
<salih-emin> δεν θα σου το αναβαθμίσει ποτε σε 2.5.5
<chrs1> το 15.04 εχει ως 2.4.5 που παλι δεν μας κανει
<chrs1> εμεις θελουμε 2.5.5
<salih-emin> εξαιρούνται μονο κάποια λογισμικά εταιριών
<salih-emin> στα οπόια έχει δώσει πρ´οσβαση
<salih-emin> η Εταιρεία που έχει τα αποθετήρια
<salih-emin> π.χ. o Φιρεφοχ
<chrs1> ααααα
<salih-emin> Firefox
<chrs1> οκ
<salih-emin> ότι και να έχεις 14.04, 14.10
<salih-emin> θα έχει παντα την τελευταία έκδοση του firefox
<salih-emin> αλλα αυτό επειδή ειναι η Mozila
<salih-emin> όχι κανας τυχαίος προγραμματηστης
<chrs1> nai οποτε?
<salih-emin> η νεα εκδοση λοιπόν λογισμικού θα μπει μονο στον επόμενο κύκλο ανάπτυξης
<salih-emin> της διανομής
<salih-emin> π.χ στο 15.04
<salih-emin> για να λυθεί όμως αυτό το θέμα
<chrs1> εμεις περασαμε το 2.4.5,το 2.5.5 γιατι δεν περναει?δεν ειναι σαν εγκαταστασιμο αρχειο ακομα?
<salih-emin> με τις αναβαθμίσεις
<salih-emin> απο που να γίνει εγκατάσταση απο τα αποθετήρια ?
<salih-emin> αφού ειπαμε ντε... αν δεν σταλεί στα αποθετήρια δεν θα το έχεις απλα
<salih-emin> μονο σύγουρα δεν θα παει
<salih-emin> καπποιος πρέπει να το ανεβάσει
<salih-emin> αλλα δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να το κάνει αυτό
<chrs1> μισο ...το 2.4.5 δεν υπηρχε στα αποθετηρια,εσυ το βρηκες και το βαλαμε
<salih-emin> οχι φυσικά το κατέβασα απο τον επόμενο κύκλο ανάπτυξης και στο έδωσα να το κάνεις με το χέρι
<salih-emin> απλά σου άνοιξε το κεντρο λογισμικού
<salih-emin> αυτόματα
<chrs1> αχα
<salih-emin> για να διαχειριστεί την εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> τιποτα αλλο
<chrs1> δηλαδη ο προγραμματιστης εβγαλε 2.5.5 2.5.6 2.5.7 και δεν εχει μπει πουθενα ακομη?
<salih-emin> δηλαδη πήρε το exe (όπως το ξέρεις)
<salih-emin> και ανέλαβε το kentro logismiko;y na sto k;anei egkat;astash ;opvw toy to ;edosew.... den kat;ebase tipota kai apo poyuena
<salih-emin> ναι δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ακόμα
<chrs1> ναι το επιασα υτο
<salih-emin> για Ubuntu
<chrs1> και αυτα στη σελιδα του προγραμματιστη που ειναι και τα δινει για κατεβασμα τι ειναι
<chrs1> μεχρι 2.5.7
<salih-emin> είναι ο κώδικα
<salih-emin> κώδικας
<salih-emin> για όποιον θέλει να το φτιάξει το πακέτο μονος του
<salih-emin> για να μην περιμένι την διανομή
<salih-emin> αυτό σου έλεγε ο σίμος ;)
<chrs1> πωωωωωωω
<salih-emin> για να λύσουν αυτό το θέμα ;omvw
<salih-emin> όιμως
<chrs1> δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανω κατι τετοιο
<salih-emin> κάποιοι προγραμματιστές
<salih-emin> έχουν φτιάξει τα λεγόμενα PPA
<salih-emin> τα όποια είναι η λύση σε τέτοιες περιπωσεις
<salih-emin> τι κάνουν αυτά ?
<chrs1> δηλαδη?
<salih-emin> βαζουν μια ανεξάρτητη πηγη λογισμικού
<salih-emin> του δικού τους
<salih-emin> απο αυτές που λαμβάνει το κεντρο λογισμικού
<salih-emin> με άλλα λόγια
<salih-emin> επείδη υπάρχει αυστηρό χρονοδιάγραμα στην ανάπτυξη της διανομής
<salih-emin> και αν ο προγραμματιστής
<salih-emin> δεν στείλει έγκερα γιατι βαριέται
<salih-emin> την νέα έκδοση
<salih-emin> κατα την ανάπτηξη π.χ. του 15.04 όταν είναι π.χ. beta
<salih-emin> τότε η διανομή κλείνει τις κάνουλες
<salih-emin> εισόδου λογισμικού
<salih-emin> για να γίνει stable και λαμβάνει μονο διορθώσεις στις ίδιες εκδόσεις
<salih-emin> έτσι μερικοί προγρααμτιστες
<salih-emin> εχουν φτιάξει ανεξάρτητα κανάλια λογισμικού (αποθετήρια)
<salih-emin> τα οποία τα προσθέτεις
<salih-emin> για να λαμβάνεις αναβαθμίσεις για το λογιμσικόι τους
<salih-emin> πχ.
<salih-emin> το LibreOfice
<salih-emin> που έχεις λαμβάνει ΜΟΝΟ διορθώσεις απο τα επισημα κανάλια
<salih-emin> αν εσύ θές π.χ. την Νεα έκδοση και όχι απλά διορθώσεις
<salih-emin> υπάρχει PPA των προγραμματιστών του libreoffice
<salih-emin> το οποίο το βάζεις και κάθε οφρά που βγάιενι νεα έκδοση
<salih-emin> την λαμβάνεις με δική οσυ ευθηνη
<salih-emin> ως αναβάθμιση
<salih-emin> με ποιάνεις μέχρι εδω||?
<salih-emin> σε μπερδεψα ?
<chrs1> οχι ολα καλα αλλα μια ερωτηση
<salih-emin> πες μου
<chrs1> το 2.5.5 για παραδειγμα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το εφτιαξε καποιος εγκαταστασιμο και να το ανεβασε να το παρουν και αλλοι?
<salih-emin> ωραίος είσαι
<salih-emin> αυτό εψαχνα χτες και δεν το βρήκα
<salih-emin> γενικά στον Google ψάχνεις PPA Gphoto2
<salih-emin> και στο βγάζει
<salih-emin> αλλά δεν βρείκα κάτι
<chrs1> καταλαβα
<chrs1> υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος για το πως γινεται?
<chrs1> θα τα καταφερω?
<chrs1> κανενα βιντεο?
<salih-emin> να φτιάξεις εσύ το πακέτο ?
<salih-emin> δεν νομίζω φίλε θα σου φανούν κινέζικα
<salih-emin> :(
<chrs1> χαχααχαχα...την πατησα δηλαδη
<salih-emin> πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή
<salih-emin> μέχρι να εμφανιστεί στο 15.04
<salih-emin> :(
<chrs1> μαιο
<salih-emin> ε ναι κάπου εκεί λογισκά μπορεί και πιο νωρίς
<salih-emin> δεν ξέρω
<chrs1> να ξαναβαλω το 2.4.1 που τουλαχιστον εβλεπα και αντεγραφε τα υπολοιπα?
<salih-emin> ναι βέβαι
<salih-emin> κάνεις απεγκατάσταση
<chrs1> πως το κανω?να βγαλω το αλλο πρωτα?
<salih-emin> τα δυο πακέτα που έβαλες με το χέρι
<chrs1> που βρισκω το 2.4.1?
<chrs1> στο κεντρο
<salih-emin> και μετά ξανα εγκατάασταση αλλά μονο μεσα απο το κεντρο λογισμικού
<salih-emin> μπερδευτικες
<chrs1> ποια 2 ειχα βαλει?
<salih-emin> το gPhoto
<salih-emin> και το libgphot2
<salih-emin> νομίζω
<chrs1> nai...
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> τα κάνεις απεγκατάσταη απο το κέντρο λογισμικού
<salih-emin> και μετα
<chrs1> ποτε θα φανει αν βγει το 2.5.5,θα το βγαλει σαναναβαθμιση εδω ε?
<salih-emin> τι ειπαμε βρε
<salih-emin> δεν θα σου το εμφανίσει ποτε
<salih-emin> εκει
<salih-emin> ειπαμε η διανομή παγώνει τις εκδόσεις
<salih-emin> και λαμβάνει μονο διορθώσεις
<chrs1> αρα στην σταθερω 15.04
<chrs1> αν βγει?
<salih-emin> οταν βγεί η 15.04 θα κάνεις απλά αναβάθμισει σε αυτο
<salih-emin> yes
<chrs1> οκ
<salih-emin> ayt;a
<salih-emin> ελπίζω να σου ξεδιάληνα
<salih-emin> κάποαι θέμτα που μπερδεύπουν
<salih-emin> κάτσε να δεις πανηγήριο που θα γίνει στο Windows 10....
<salih-emin> ε ρε γλέντια
<salih-emin> οταν μπει και εκεί αυτό το κεντρο λογισμικού
<chrs1> nai nai
<chrs1> pane ligo fb
<salih-emin> οκ
<chrs1> να δεις μια φωτο
<salih-emin> teacher, καλως τον
<talos-mintgr> Ειχε ρωτήσει κάποιος για το Ktechlab στην ομαδα του facebook νομίζω
<talos-mintgr> ?
<ndrosis> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!!!
<user124> kalhspera einai kanenas edw?
<ndrosis> μάλλον μόνο οι δυο μας
<user124> mpori kapios na me boithisi se kati
<user124> ?
<simosx> πες
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2534-1: Libav vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2534-1/>
<xaris21> kalispera
<ndrosis> καλησπερα
<xaris21> paidia tha ithela na matho merika pragmata gia ta ubuntu apo sas pou eiste pio empeiroi
<xaris21> gt skeftomai na ta valo sto laptop mou
<ndrosis> κατέβασε το Live και δοκίμασε το
<ndrosis> τι laptop έχεις χαρακτηριστικά
<xaris21> Δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιέταιρο παράπονο απο τα win7  που έχω.αλλα έχω το laptop  απο το 08 και δεν του εχω κανει format ποτε..ειναι πολυ καλα σε ταχυτητα ακομα και με φορτωμενο σκληρο απλα κολαει που και που
<xaris21> λοιπον:ram 4gb,επεξεργαστη 2πυρηνο 2,2,καρτα γραφικων στα 1gb
<xaris21> πληροφορικη σπουδάζω κιόλας και όπως το έσω ψάξει μου φένεται  η καλύτερη επιλογή και για net,μουσική,ταινίες(απλη χρηση οχι gaming)και ασφαλης λυση και γρηγορη.και φυσικα απο οτι ξερω βοηθαει νεους που μαθαινουν στον προγραμματισμο..
<xaris21> όσο*
<xaris21> απλα κολάω στο αν θα πηγαίνει γρήγορα,αν θα βρεί drivers γιατί χειροκίνητα δεν βρήκα...
<xaris21> και απορια τυπου trusty tahr ή Utopic Unicorn 32 ή 64...
<xaris21> ndrosis eisai edo?
<xaris21> kapoios allos pou mporei na voithisei..?
<xaris21> ??
<ndrosis> 14.0.4
<ndrosis> 14.04
<ndrosis> δοκίμασε το πρώτα LIve και δες αν βλέπει σωστά το hardware
<xaris21> την lts ok! και με αυτα που σου ειπα οτι εχει το laptop τα 32 θα τα τρεχει γρηγορα;
<xaris21> τι ειναι το live?
<ndrosis> τα 64bit θα κατεβασεις
<xaris21> ότως;! :)
<ndrosis> τρέχει χωρίς να το κάνεις εγκατάσταση
<ndrosis> απλος τσεκαρε αν βλεπει π.χ. webcam, lan, soundcard... κ.λ.π.
<xaris21> εχεις καποιο link για το live  και για το 14.04?
<ndrosis> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ndrosis> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<kerato> xari ti fash to 21? aekara kets?
<xaris21> εισαι ωραίος,σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!τελευταία ερώτηση(προς το παρόν) :Ρ πρεπει να τα κλείσω όλα για να τρέξω το live?
<xaris21> kerato και αυτο αλλα ειμαι και 21 και γεννημενος 21/12 :Ρ
<kerato> nai prepei na ta kleiseis ola
<xaris21> κομπλε διαβασα και τη σελιδα που μου εδωσε το ο ndrosis
<xaris21> loipon paides euxaristo poli.kleino giati ftiaxno to back up mou  kai prepei na kano kati douleies.milame!
<ndrosis> τα λεμε
<kerato> a dieu
<salih-emin> ελα
<salih-emin> τι λέει ?
<Anoniem4l> pou se boss
<Anoniem4l> na edw sti maxh me ta fidia
<salih-emin> χααχαχ
<salih-emin> ωραία
<Anoniem4l> ti leei esu?
<salih-emin> καλα εδω σε ενα σεμινάριο
<Anoniem4l> wraios
<kilon> fidia = python ?
<Anoniem4l> kilon: yeap
<kilon> ah oraia
<kilon> moy aresei o python :)
<Anoniem4l> me2
<kilon> an pleon o Pharo einai i agapimeni moy glossa programmatismoy
<kilon> o python einai sto No2
<Anoniem4l> kilon: ginete na ftiaksw ena function (method) pou tha pernei ena list me ta eksis strings kai tha ta metatrepei opos vlepeis(==>)? http://pastebin.com/JaZfTiLz
<Anoniem4l> xwris na kserw to substring pou trwei remove omos :P
<kilon> exeis dokimasei regex ?
<Anoniem4l> kai na dokimasw den kserw gia ti na psaksw
<Anoniem4l> to thema einai na brw to koino substring apto telos tou string
<Anoniem4l> kai paizoun polla factors kiolas, thelei skepsh >_<
<kilon> to regex kanoyn anazitisei se ena string , mporei na soy to spasei px me vasei ta kena
<kilon> kai na kanei compare ta substrings ktl
<kilon> einai tromera dinato
<Anoniem4l> yeah, kserw regex, arketa dunato
<kilon> apo oti vlepo theleis apla na afereis kapoies lekseis
<Anoniem4l> yeap, pou opoies omos mporei na einai otidipote
<Anoniem4l> alla pada tha einai idies sto telos ton perisoteron string an oxi olon
<Anoniem4l> s/opoies/oi opies/
<kilon> na soy po tin alitheia den exo idea ti prospatheis na kaneis :D
<Anoniem4l> ahahahahah
<Anoniem4l> kati paromio me auto: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Algorithm_Implementation/Strings/Longest_common_substring
<Anoniem4l> to thema einai oti den thelw to longest giati to longest tha einai allo
<kilon> px mporeis na exeis ena regex "<<.*>>\.srt" gia na soy afereie to <<by zeroOne>>.srt
<kilon> i akoma kai <<by mplampla>>.srt
<kilon> ktl
<kilon> an ayto thes na kaneis to regex tha se kalypsei
<Anoniem4l> kalh idea kai auti, giati eftiaksa ena string compare method pou mou vgazei similarity se pososto tis 100
<kilon> koita kalon einai to regex na to spas
<kilon> giati allios the pathei efragma o egkefalos soy
<Anoniem4l> to thema einai oti ta strings einai poly megala, kai thelw na ta elafrino kapws gia na kanw improve to method p eftiaksa
<kilon> px ego na fantasteis xrisimopoio regex ston Pharo gia na kano parse ton Python
<kilon> epeidi loipon opos mporeis na fantasteis ta string mporei na ginoyn megala kai polyploka
<kilon> ta spao kai ta syntheto ksexorista
<kilon> etsis exo ksexoristo regex, mikro kai aplo, gia oti me endiaferei na tsimpiso apo to string
<kilon> diladi to kano regex vima vima
<kilon> vima 1 px method calls, vima 2 list access, vima 3 access instance variable ktl
<kilon> 15 vimata gia ena polyploko method call
<Anoniem4l> nice
<kilon> ayto mporeis na kaneis kai edo na ftiakseis mikra regex gia oti thes kai gia oti den thes mesa sto string
<kilon> kai aplos meta ta syntheteis mazi i apla kaneis regex to kathena ksexorista
<Anoniem4l> nai, alla to " [FULL SUBS]  «by zeroOne».srt" mporei nane otidipote
<kilon> ego vlepo dio regex
<kilon> se aytin tin periptosi
<kilon> to <<....>>.srt ena regex poy idi sto edeiksa
<kilon> [FULL SUBS] allo regex
<kilon> alla opos eipa etsi moy aresei na doyleyo, polloi dromoi odigoyn stin Romi ;)
<Anoniem4l> hehe nai sigoura
<kilon> alla opos se katalaveon milame gia tipiko scenario regex
<kilon> koita merika tutorials
<kilon> me regex parsing kai pisteyo tha se kalypsoun
<kilon> etsi kai to matheis tha kaneis papades
<Anoniem4l> :)
<kilon> akoma kai language parsing einai paromoio me regex, ego kano parsing Python types se Pharo objects kai to syntax einai poromoio me regex
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<Anoniem4l> ola good file
<Anoniem4l> esu?
<pc_magas> Mia xara.
<pc_magas> Eida karekla grafeiou.
<pc_magas> Alla autin pou 8elw einai arketa kali kai anapautiki alla akrivi.
<pc_magas> Mia nekra exei pesei to irc kanali?
<xaris21> kalispera paides
<pc_magas> xaris21, www kalws to paid na se trataroume kati?
<xaris21> mia mpiroula :P
<pc_magas> ti kaneis?
 * pc_magas faqirnei mia mauri ston xaris21 
<xaris21> mia xara thanx.pc maga m :P milisa prin 3-4 oritses me ena palikari mou eipe oti gia to laptop mou kanoun ubuntu 14.04 64b
<xaris21> kai mou leei kane prota try na deis an anagnorizei tis siskeves sou...
<xaris21> auto apo pou to vlepo...?
<pc_magas> xaris21, mesw live usb
<xaris21> eimai tora sto try ton ubuntu...3ero oti anagnorizei ena usb bluetooth,kai to wireless...iparxei kapou device manager na do ta ipoloipa?
<pc_magas> xaris21, logika t vlepeis me tin entoli lspci, lsusb, kai oti sou vgalewi gia idiotageis odigous
<xaris21> oreos kati allo evala ena tragoudi ton ubuntu kai den 3ero pou sto ... pige to parathiro kai paizei to tragoudi les kai exo kinito
<xaris21> xaxaxa
<pc_magas> Klik sto eikonidio tou hxou kai 8a deis kati pou leei play auto 8a se ikanopoihsei
<pc_magas> H kapou stin Mpara 8a to exei.
<pc_magas> H apla anoikse to Dash kai psakse Rhythmbox
<pc_magas> (An kai egw xrisimopoiw clementine)
<xaris21> mpravo theouli to stamatisa
<xaris21> vrika kai ena additional drivers pou leei kai koitao kai ekei
<pc_magas> to 100% periptwsewn drivers 8a 8es gia karta grafikwn an einai Ati h Nvidia kai gia wi-fi
<pc_magas> Se Nvidia gia 3d 8es standart gia Ati Analogws
<pc_magas> Einai mystiria h xwra tis AMD....
<pc_magas> Kserw enan trelo pou enwneikai tous 2.
<pc_magas> se enan
<pc_magas> Gia AMD
<xaris21> nvidia  geforce gt240 1gb foraei to laptop kai ontos ekei pou epsaxne drivers vrike kati gia tin grafikon alla den 3ero ti na valo...
<pc_magas> Sini8ws auton pou leei recomended h stable h allo leksi pou sou 8imisei proteinomeno h sta8ero anamesa se ()
<pc_magas> xaris21, re file mporeis na me voithiseis.
<pc_magas> PSaxnw ena grafeio giati douleuw apo pc polles wres
<pc_magas> kai 8elw kati poy na mou dinei ergonomia.
<pc_magas> kai na min skyvw stn o8oni
<xaris21> auto pou tha sou dei3o einai auto pou agorasa kai exo ego
<pc_magas> giati ama doulepsw entatika ena 8wro eimai piasmenos
<pc_magas> Kai karekla vrika
<pc_magas> alla to gtaqfeio dn boleuei
<pc_magas> xaris21, kai se volepse?
<xaris21_> http://www.plaisio.gr/epipla-grafeiou/epipla/epiplo-ypologisti/Longseng-Pc-Desk-Ct-3352-CT-3352.htm
<xaris21_> vevea ego to pira prosfora 99
<xaris21_> pados kai to wireless mou paizei gt evgala to kalodio kai piga na ton sindeso asirmata..
<pc_magas> xaris21_, egw eida auto http://www.plaisio.gr/epipla-grafeiou/epipla/grafeio/Rene-Desk-Panel-150x70.htm
<xaris21_> paei analoga me to ti thes kai ti sou aresei...
<xaris21_> ego px auto pou pira etixe na to do kai apo konta kai marese poli
<pc_magas> Me autin http://www.plaisio.gr/epipla-grafeiou/epipla/karekla/Set-Office-Chair-Ergohuman-gray-and-Assemply.htm
<pc_magas> egw koitaw na eimai anapatika srton xwro ergasia mou
<pc_magas> ergasias*
<pc_magas> Simera tin eida kai einai tsami stirizei auxena plati klp klp.
<pc_magas> Plirws ry8mizomeni.
<xaris21_> tote prepei i na pas na deis auto pou koitas...gia na deis an volevei...allios pas se alli epilogi pou ftiaxni ena se 3ilourgo!
<pc_magas> xaris21_, se klileia poso kostizei h Oksia?
<pc_magas> Na kanw ena monos mou.
<xaris21_> den 3ero re file..
<xaris21_> btw pos se lene?
<xaris21_> pados einai akrives
<xaris21> maga eisai edo?
<pc_magas> Nai koitousa ksyleia sto practiker
<pc_magas> na ekana egw to xrafeiuo DIY
<xaris21> na sou po tsekara kai to wifi sindeetai komple
<xaris21> na to kano to format ti les?
<pc_magas> xaris21, exeis backup ta dedomena sou?
<pc_magas> Kai 8es win nai h OU?
<xaris21> nai ekana simera!
<pc_magas> Rikse to format.
<xaris21> den thelo na exo dio sistimata
<xaris21> to pc to exo apo tis 21/12/08 kai exei win7 home basic format pote den tou exo kanei
<pc_magas> xaris21, an isoun prosektikos me to Bloatware kai me mallware giati na to kaneis format.
<pc_magas> ?
<pc_magas> kai loipa crapware.
<pc_magas> pou sou kanoun to pc Tzoulia Aleksandratou sto apagoreumeno.
<xaris21> oso prosektikos ginetai me avast...
<xaris21> :P
<pc_magas> Twra den 8a xreiazetai na anisixeis
<pc_magas> To repo fronitzei gia sena
<pc_magas> frontizei*
<xaris21> i taxitita tou pceinai para poli kali...eidika tr me to skliro ton e3oteriko pou pira kai 3alafrosa to laptop...
<pc_magas> oti to software 8a einai 100% non crapware
<xaris21> apla epeidi einai pio kala ta linux...
<pc_magas> xaris21, O skliros as zorizetai mnimi einai auti pou kanei to mixanima na petaei.
<pc_magas> H na sernetai
<pc_magas> kai to ti trexei
<xaris21> pou kai pou kolaei..kai to enoo mia to mina ki an..
<xaris21> ti les na to kotsaro i oxi?
<xaris21> ama einai na to kleiso to try kai na sinexisoume na milame apo win :P
<pc_magas> xaris21, poio to Ubuntu
<pc_magas> ?
<pc_magas> Re kotsare to Dual boot gia arxi kai meta vlepeis.
<pc_magas> Mporei na 8es na trexeis kapoia programmata pou einai mono gia Win
<xaris21> kala tha to skefto!
<xaris21> loipon kleino try kai milame win
<xaris21> tsa irtha!
<pc_magas> xaris21, kalws ton
<pc_magas> ksana
<xaris21> gia pes arxika pos se lene magkiti mou
<xaris21> :P
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<pc_magas> ksana
<pc_magas> Vre paides exw mia LCD O8oni kai kapou exw mia CRT aksizei na valw tin CRT san deuteri o8oni gia na me voitha sto development?
<manos> kalispera se olous
<manos> tha ithela na kanw mia erwthsh gia kapoies apories mou gt eimai neos xrisths alla kapoia pragmata dn ta polygnwrizw mporeite na mou apantisete?
<manos> Einai kaneis edw?
<Anoniem4l> lol
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-18
<salih-emin> κλαημέρα μουτρα
<salih-emin> oy
<Geomint> Καλημέρα
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<salih-emin> που είναι ο άλλος ?
<Geomint> Δεν ξέρω
<Geomint> Το λαπτοπ ειναι ενταξει παντως
<Geomint> τα system error τα αγνοω ωρες ωρες
<salih-emin> κοιτα αν ειναι αλλουνου
<salih-emin> και ειναι αρχάριος
<salih-emin> τότε καλήτερα να τα απενεργοποιήσεις
<salih-emin> τα system error
<Geomint> Ισχυει
<Geomint> Παντως εκανε καλη επιλογη με τα Xubuntu
<salih-emin> που πετάγονται του τύπου "Η τάδε εφαρμογή εμφάνησε πρόβλημα θέλετε να στείλετε αναφορα ?"
<Geomint> καλημερα
<salih-emin> giat;i toyw arx;aarioyw toyw trom;azei
<Geomint> Δημητρη εσυ εισαι;
<Geomint> Η εντολη lsb_release -a σου εκτυπωνει την εκδοση των ubuntu αν ενδιαφερεσαι
<kibubu> ela φιλε
<kibubu> δεν εχω καταλαβει και εγω ακριβως τι προβλημα εχουν συγκεκριμενα γιατι μιλαμε για τηνμανα μου
<Geomint> πες στον ιδιοκτητη του λαπτοπ, οτι τα system error δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο
<kibubu> δεν μπορει να δει τουρκικα μου λεει και χαλασε
<kibubu> χαχαχαχαχαχαχ
<Geomint> χαχαχαα πες της μετα τα τουρκικα να βαλει να δει φενερ μπαχτσε
<kibubu> οποτε μαλλον ολα καλα
<kibubu> χαχαχαχαχαχαχ
<kibubu> μου λεει παταω την καρδουλα και δεν κανει τιποτε  χαχαχαχ
<Geomint> ποια καρδουλα;
<salih-emin> ακούστε μην γελάτε
<salih-emin> η χρήση του Ubuntu, Xubuntu κλπ
<salih-emin> απο μανάδες, πατεράδες κλπ
<salih-emin> είναι μεγάλο σχολείο
<salih-emin> μην γελάτε
<salih-emin> ακούστε και μαθένεται πως πρέπει να προοθείτε το Linux γενικότερα
<salih-emin> θα σας κάνει καλύτερους
<ndrosis> +1
<kibubu> ετσι να τους λεμε?
<Geomint> σε οσους ξερω το λεω ηδη :P
<Geomint> τεσπα
<Geomint> εχω μαθημα
<Geomint> τα λεμε
<ndrosis> καλο μαθημα
<salih-emin> bb
<salih-emin> kibubu,
<salih-emin> κάτι για steam είπες ?
<salih-emin> ακυρο
<salih-emin> system error
<salih-emin> όχι steam
<salih-emin> ότι νανε διάβασα
<kibubu> nai βασικα οταν ανοιγε
<kibubu> μου εβγαζε αυτο που λες
<salih-emin> στο Xubuntu έτσι ?
<salih-emin> k;atse na dv
<kibubu> nai nai
<salih-emin> κάτσε να δω κάτι
<salih-emin> μισο
<kibubu> τι απαιτησεις εχουν τα xubuntu? ποια ειναι η μικροτερη μνημη που μπορουν να τρεξουν?
<salih-emin> χμμμ το θέμα δεν είναι οι ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις
<salih-emin> το έχω βάλει και σε 512MB
<kibubu> οκ
<salih-emin> αλλά μονο κειμενογράφο άνοιγε ο άνθρωπος
<salih-emin> τίποτα άλλο
<salih-emin> αν ανοιγε καμια σελίδα FB, η καμιά ενημερωτική σελίδα
<salih-emin> παπαλα
<kibubu> χαχαχα
<salih-emin> το Internet θέλει τουλάχιστον 1GB ΡΑΜ
<salih-emin> RAM*
<salih-emin> οι σελίδες είναι βαριές
<salih-emin> τεχουν τις παναγιάς τα μάτια
<salih-emin> JS, CSS, Flash
<salih-emin> χαμός
<kibubu> λοιπον θα το πατω σπιτι γιατι μεσω τιμ βιουερ δεν μπορω να κανω δουλεια κολλαει    αν ειναι θα ξαναμπω αυριο το πρωι που θα τοεχω
<salih-emin> μπορείς ρε
<salih-emin> και μέσω temaviewr
<kibubu> δεν μπορω να γραψω υον κωδικο
<salih-emin> πως δεν μπορείς
<kibubu> την εντολη την παιρνει
<salih-emin> απλά η κωδικός δεν φαινεται
<kibubu> τον κωδικο οχι
<salih-emin> ουτε βγαίνουν αστερακια
<kibubu> αααααααααα
<salih-emin> φιανεται να μην πληκτρολογεις
<salih-emin> αλλα στην πραγματικότητα πληκτορολογεις
<salih-emin> για λόγους ασφαλείας δεν εμφανίζει αστερακια
<salih-emin> τώρα εισαι σε linux ?
<kibubu> ναι  εγω ναι
<salih-emin> Ubuntu ?
<kibubu> ναι
<kibubu> εγω
<salih-emin> για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ
<salih-emin> ανοιξε το τερματικό σου
<kibubu> οκ
<salih-emin> και δώσε
<salih-emin> sudo apt-get update
<salih-emin> και οταν θα σου πει βαλε τον κωδικό σου
<salih-emin> ξεκίνα να πληκτρολογείς
<kibubu> εχεις δικιο
<salih-emin> και θα δεις οτι δεν εμφανίζεται ούτε κουνιέται ο κερσορας
<kibubu> ειμαι τρομπας  δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχ
<salih-emin> δεν πειράζει ρε
<salih-emin> ειναι κλασσικό αυτό δεν το γνωρίζει όποιος ασχολείται πρώτη φορα
<kibubu> βασικα νομιζα οτι εγραφα σωστα τις εντολες στο λαπτοπ της μανας μου αλλα της εγραφα λαθος
<salih-emin> για να απενεργοποιήσεις τα chrash μηνύμτα που τρωμάζουν τους γονείς σου
<salih-emin> θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις μια ρύθμιση
<kibubu> γιατι τις εκανα κοπυ πειστ  μαζι με εναν αστερισκο
<salih-emin> και δεν θα εμφανίζοντα
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<kibubu> για πες
<kibubu> με καποια εντολη?
<salih-emin> ναι βασικά μπορείς και με εντολή α
<salih-emin> αλλα θα το κάνουμε ανόιγοντας ενα αρχέιο του συστήματος
<salih-emin> για να το κάνεις με προσοχή και να μαθαίνεις
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> είσαι συνδεδεμένος με teamvier τωρα ?
<kibubu> οκ
<kibubu> ναι
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> ανοιξε μεσα εκεί ενα τερματικό στο teamview
<salih-emin> και γράψε
<kibubu> οκ
<salih-emin> sudo -i gedit /etc/default/apport
<salih-emin> και δώσε τον κωδικό σου και πάτα enter
<salih-emin> θα ανοίξει το αρχείο apport
<kibubu> no command found
<salih-emin> όλο δωστο μου
<salih-emin> όχι μονο το αποτέλεσμα
<salih-emin> ποιο command not found ?
<salih-emin> το gedit ?
<kibubu> -bash: gedit: command not found
<salih-emin> α μπραβο
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> πρπεει να ξέρω τι den br;euhke
<salih-emin> βρέθηκε
<kibubu> ναι
<salih-emin> αρα μας λέει ο μπάρμπας οτι δεν βρήκε το πρόγραμμα gedit (κειμενογράφος) για να το ανοίξει
<salih-emin> οπότε θα δοκίμάσουμε
<kibubu> α μαλιστα
<salih-emin> του xubuntu
<kibubu> παμε χειροκεινιτα?
<salih-emin> το οποίο λεγεται leafpad
<salih-emin> sudo -i leafbad /etc/default/apport
<salih-emin> sudo -i leafpad /etc/default/apport
<salih-emin> το δευτερο
<kibubu> οκ
<salih-emin> άνοιξε ?
<kibubu> -bash: leafpad: command not found
<salih-emin> κάτσε ρε
<salih-emin> μισο γιατι
<kibubu> τι?
<salih-emin> δεν γίνεται να μην έχει το κειμενογράφο leafpad
<salih-emin> είναι σα να λεμε οτι δεν ειπαρχει το Notpad στα Windows
<salih-emin> xaxaxa
<kibubu> μπας και λειπει κανενα πακετο απο την εγκατασταση?
<salih-emin> ποιος την έκανε την εγκατάσταση ?
<kibubu> χαχαχαχ
<kibubu> εγ ω
<kibubu> κατεβασα
<kibubu> εκαψα αιζο
<salih-emin> ρίξε κανα δυο έτσι στην μάπα σου
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<kibubu> τα κλασσικα  το εχω ξανακανει
<kibubu> χαχαχαχαχ
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> μισο
<salih-emin> πατε λίγο το ποντικάκιαριστερα πάνω
<kibubu> ναι
<salih-emin> ψαξε leafpad
<salih-emin> υπάρχει ?
<kibubu> oxi
<salih-emin> ωράια
<kibubu> na to katevaso?
<salih-emin> παε να το κάτεβάσουμε
<salih-emin> ξερεις να κάνεις εγκατάστασ ?
<salih-emin> αφου έχεις το τερματικό ανοιχτο
<salih-emin> κάντο απο το τερματικό εγκατάσταση
<kibubu> nai apo ubuntu software
<salih-emin> έλα χακερ μου μπορεις
<salih-emin> ελα ρε τώρα
<salih-emin> παμε απο το τερματικό αγόρινα
<salih-emin> έλα πασα μου
<salih-emin> έλα μάγκα μου
<kibubu> οκ τι παταω?
<salih-emin> έλα τόχεις
<kibubu> χαχαχ
<salih-emin> ωραια
<salih-emin> γράψε
<salih-emin> sudo apt-get install leafpad
<kibubu> οκ
<salih-emin> έγινε εγκατάσταση ?
<kibubu> εχει αρχισει
<salih-emin> ολοκληρώθηκε ?
<salih-emin> α οκ
<salih-emin> περιμένουμε
<salih-emin> χακερά μου εσυ
<salih-emin> σήμερα είναι μεγάλη μέρα :P
<kibubu> χαχαχαχ  νομιζω τελειωσε
<salih-emin> για σένα
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> τώρα τρέξε:
<kibubu> ποσα χιλιομετρα?
<salih-emin> sudo -i leafbad /etc/default/apport
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxaxa
<salih-emin> τι παπαρας
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> sudo -i leafpad /etc/default/apport
<salih-emin> οχι leafbad
<salih-emin> xaxaxa
<salih-emin> πάλι το είχα κάνει λαθος
<kibubu> set this to 0 to disable apport, or to 1 to enable it # you can temporarily override this with # sudo service apport start force_start=1 enabled=1
<kibubu> ανοιξε ενα παραθυρο
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> τώρα εκεί που λέει
<salih-emin> enabled=1
<salih-emin> κάντο
<salih-emin> b;ale 0
<salih-emin> βάλε μηδεν
<salih-emin> αντί για ένα
<kibubu> στο παραθυρομπου μου ανοιξε?
<salih-emin> ναι ρε κειμενογράφος είναι
<salih-emin> το 1 κάντο 0
<kibubu> οκ το εβαλα 0
<salih-emin> στο enabled
<kibubu> ναι
<kibubu> εντερ?
<salih-emin> oxi re
<salih-emin> miso
<salih-emin> to ;ekanew ;etsi http://paste.ubuntu.com/10620111/
<salih-emin> είναι ίδο το αρχείο ?
<salih-emin> με αυτο'του link /
<salih-emin> ?
<salih-emin> έιναι
<kibubu> ναι
<kibubu> ναι
<salih-emin> ωραία πάτα αποθήκευση
<salih-emin> arxe;io --> apou;hkeysh
<salih-emin> αρχείο --> αποθήκευση
<kibubu> οκ   απο την επιλογη αρχειο αποθηκευση
<salih-emin> και κλείσε το παραθηράκι
<salih-emin> του κειμενογράφου
<kibubu> οκ
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> και τώρα
<salih-emin> ας κλείσουμε και την υπηρασία
<salih-emin> sudo service apport stop
<salih-emin> και τελειώσαμε
<kibubu> οκ
<salih-emin> απο εδώ και πέρα δεν θα πετάγονται μηνύματα κρασαρίσματος εφαρμογών στους γονείς σου
<kibubu> νασαι καλα φιλε
<salih-emin> τιποτα
<kibubu> δεν πιστευω να θες φακελακι?
<salih-emin> πάντα
<kibubu> χαχαχαχ
<salih-emin> αλλά τώρα είμαστε στο IRC
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxa
<kibubu> ευχαριστω πολυ παντως
<salih-emin> τιποτα φιλαράκι να είσαι κλά
<salih-emin> καλά
<salih-emin> εδώ ήμαστε
<kibubu> σας αφηνω παιδια  γεια σας
<salih-emin> καλη συνέχεια kibubu
<salih-emin> γράψε κάτω
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2535-1: PHP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2535-1/>
<drpaneas> JFYI: Αν ποτε χρειαστειτε να καλεσετε το path που τρεχει ενα script, μεσα απο το ιδιο το script:
<drpaneas> DIR=$( cd "$( dirname "${BASH_SOURCE[0]}" )" && pwd )
<drpaneas> 10 λεπτα το εψαχνα...
<domi> kalhspera, einai kanenas edw na rotiso kati?
<drpaneas> ρωτα
<Guest61106> pos mporo na balo windows sto pc ? exo tora ubuntu k den mporo na bro programa gia na kanw burn to ISO sto usb
<Guest61106> exo ubuntu 14.10
<Guest61106> basika brika to Unetbootin alla otan ekana burn sto usb to iso mou bgaze errors otan to etreksa apo bios to usb
<drpaneas> katevase to 'k3b'
<Guest61106> oreos file katse na to dokimaso
<drpaneas> γιατι θες να βαλεις Windows ξανα ;
<Guest61106> giati re file einai tis gomenas to pc k me exi zalisei
<Guest61106> tis evala ubuntu na pigenei pio kala alla me zalizi katalabeneis
<Guest61106> tora pos kanw burn se USB to iso me auto to programa kseris?
<drpaneas> se USB thes? nomisa se CD/DVD itheles
<Guest61106> oxi se usb thelw
<Guest61106> dn exo DVD tora eukero
<drpaneas> αυτο ουτε απο Windows δεν παιζει σωστα... δοκιμασε αυτο: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<drpaneas> αλλιως πανε παρε DVD
<Guest61106> to dokimasa to Unetbootin
<Guest61106> alla den kanei sosta eggrafi
<drpaneas> pane pare dvd, 8a fas 2 ores kai pali isos lusi na min vreis.
<Guest61106> katse na petaxto mia na paro ena prin klisoun ta magazia , euxaristo file
<drpaneas> no prob
<Guest61106> tha ksana ertho na me boithisis ean mporis giati dn ksero k polla apo ubuntu
<Guest61106> thx pantos
<drpaneas> uparxei tropos na to kaneis me to dd if=/path/to/windows.iso of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m alla an den to katexeis 8a fas polu paidema
<drpaneas> an eimai edo kai exo xrono kalos
<Guest61106> ela file molis gurisa :P
<Guest61106> tora pos to kanw burn to iso?
<Guest61106> oxi re gmt dn prolaba efuge
<Guest61106> drpaneas: mipos eisai edw?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2536-1: libXfont vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2536-1/>
<salih-emin> yo
<glavkos> καλησπέρα
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<salih-emin> καλως τον
<pc_magas> Ti kamneis?
<salih-emin> γράφψ στο IRC
<salih-emin> γράφω*
<pc_magas> salih-emin, aaaa wraia!
<pc_magas> Ti simptwsis to idio kanw !!!!
<pc_magas> salih-emin, kala eisai;
<salih-emin> μια χαρα
<pc_magas> Mallon vlepw to blog na einai guide gia servlets.
<pc_magas> Mexr na paw Spring Framework
<salih-emin> καλά κάνεις
<salih-emin> το σημαντικό είναι να το γράφεις για σενα
<salih-emin> γιατί γι τους υπόλοιπους είναι άχρηστο
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ontws vasika to grafw kai gia mena alla kai gia osous kanoun 10 wres na kanoun auto pou ekana egw
<salih-emin> μιλάς για ένα segment της αγορας
<pc_magas> kai 8elw na to metadwsw.
<pc_magas> Px. foiutites stin sxoli
<pc_magas> pou paizoun
<pc_magas> me auta
<pc_magas> Kai den 8a to krypsw trelainomai na ais8anomai oti h fwni mou akougetai kai krinetai.
<pc_magas> Gi auto mou aresei na milaw se synedria.
<pc_magas> Oloi me koitoun kai kremontai apo tis lekseis mou.
<pc_magas> Exw milisei se ena alla einai wraio.
<pc_magas> tespa.
<salih-emin> sorry χτύπησε τηλ
<salih-emin> μάλιστα
<salih-emin> καλά είναι να αποκτάς εμπειρία
<salih-emin> μεταδοτηκότητας
<salih-emin> αλλα το θέμα ειναι να διαβάζουν το blog σου
<salih-emin> απο οτι είδα όμως γράφεις και άσχετα θέματα
<salih-emin> και αυτό ρίχνει penalty απο την google
<salih-emin> δικαίωμάσου φυσικά απλα σε ρίχνει στα ranks
<pc_magas> salih-emin, diladi na kanw ena texnologiko kai ena gia upopseis?
<pc_magas> Btw exw kanei mia omilia https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rteh9R8oSlY
<salih-emin> να κάνεις 1 το οποίο θέλεις να μεταδώσεις κάποιες εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις
<salih-emin> pc_magas, το καταλαβαίνω οτι θες να δίχενις τις ομιλίες σου :)
<salih-emin> θες να σου δώσω άλλα 300 δικά μου τώρα ?
<salih-emin> έχει νόημα ?
<salih-emin> :P
<pc_magas> salih-emin, mipws eimai psonara?
<salih-emin> eisai
<salih-emin> είσαι ναι
<pc_magas> Thanks
<salih-emin> δικάιωμά σου
<pc_magas> Apla spaw neura swsta?
<salih-emin> για να ρωτάς μάλλον σου το έχουν πει
<pc_magas> salih-emin, gia dikse mia dikia sou?
<salih-emin> οχι εδώ ειναι κοινότητα
<pc_magas> pm.
<salih-emin> pc_magas, ντάξ ?
<salih-emin> :)
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ok
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> πάμε παρακάτω
<salih-emin> τι ειναι αυτό που γνωρίζεις καλά
<salih-emin> κανε το blog
<salih-emin> όλα τα άλλα αλλου
<salih-emin> ή μην τα κάνεις κάν
<pc_magas> salih-emin, vasika olo ligo poly skalizw
<salih-emin> διότι στην αγορά αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι για πιο πράγμα είσαι expert
<pc_magas> Sini8ws vlepw ena issue to skalizw kai krataw simeiwseis.
<salih-emin> όχι για αυτό που θές να σε θεωρούν expert
<salih-emin> έχει διαφορα
<pc_magas> kai meta prospa8w na to vimatopoihsw kai na to pw.
<pc_magas> Kyriws to blog mou einai gia oti me provlimatizei kai oti vriskw kai epiluw na to exw san shared online simeiwseis.
<pc_magas> Kai prospa8ontas na skeftw na apantoisw stin erwtisi sou ti se ti 8ewrw pws eimai expert. Apantw elksartate apo tin optiki gwnia.
<salih-emin> ωραία κράτα το έτσι
<pc_magas> Ti alla.
<pc_magas> Exw mia aporia osoi ergazestai se IT perivallon ston eleu8ero xrono asxoleiste ka8olou me prwsopikes sas anazitiseis panw se IT zitimata?
<pc_magas> IT= Information Technology se apla Ellinika oi "Kompiouterades" gia osous den to katanooun
<Anoniem4l> Information Technology metafrazete kata gramma sta Ellhnika: Plhroforikh
<Anoniem4l> :P
<Anoniem4l> pou se afediko salih-emin
<Anoniem4l> pws pige to seminario xthes?
<salih-emin> mia xara
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-19
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<kerato> re paidia eseis pion dialer exete sto androin
<kerato> o manisios den ein volikos ka8olou
<salih-emin> kerato, τι έκδοση έχιες ?
<salih-emin> Android
<kerato> 4.4.2
<salih-emin> χμ
<salih-emin> πιο κινητό  ?
<salih-emin> είναι μανίσιο το 4.4.2 ?
<kerato> nai
<kerato> galaxy s3
<salih-emin> αρα είναι ο dialer της samsung όχι toy android
<salih-emin> να τα λέμε αυτά
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Dial-A-for-Android-the-best-dialer-apps-for-Googles-OS_id59886
<kerato> thanks
<salih-emin> kerato, για περισσώτερα ρώτα και την κοινότητα του Android in Greece στο G+
<pap9121> Καλημέρα φίλοι
<salih-emin> καλημέρα pap9121
<pap9121> Έχω ένα λαπτοπ με win8.1 και ubuntu14.04 όμως επειδή δεν υπολόγισα καλά έχω πολυ μικρό χώρο για τα λινουξ.Αν διαγράψω το παρτίσιον restore (20gb) και μείνω μόνο με το recovery partition είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο ώστε να γίνει κάτι στα windows 8 να μπορώ να τα επαναφέρω?Θέλω Î
<pap9121> Συνολικα είναι 128 gb o Sκληρός ειναι ssd
<pap9121> Σκοπεύω να κάνω φορμάτ και να ξαναπεράσω τα λινουξ και να κάνω και shrink στο παρτισιον του windows
<salih-emin> ναι θα γίνει ζημια στα Windows απο την άποψη οτι θα χάσει το μονο γνήσιο αντίγραφο του windows
<salih-emin> αν δεν τα θέλεις τοτε διέγραψε όλο τον δίσκο
<salih-emin> αν όμως θέλεις το Windows
<salih-emin> κάνε shrink μονο το Windows
<pap9121> έχω φτιάξει όμως ένα usb με windows recovery ώστε αν γίνει κάτι να μπορώ να τα επαφέρω..η αυτό δεν θα δουλέψει όταν χρειαστεί?
<salih-emin> αν το έκανες μεσα απο το λογισμικό που έρχεται
<salih-emin> ναι θα δουλέψει
<salih-emin> το θέμα είναι οτι δεν μπορείς να εμπιστευεσαι το USB ως αποθηκευτικό μέσο
<pap9121> από εκεί το έκανα..οπότε αν έχω αυτό το φλασάκι δεν θα με πειράξει τόσο αν διαγράψω το restore partition ε?
<pap9121> καλα ναι..
<salih-emin> 20 GB είναι μια χαρά, Δώσε 50 GB για Windows και το υπόλοιπο για Linux
<salih-emin> 20GB ειναι μια χαρά για το recovery
<pap9121> Κάτι ακόμα..μπορώ να κάνω shrink στο restore partition?διότι είναι 20 Gb και έιναι  μόνο 8,5gb γεμάτο.
<pap9121> πχ να πάρω 10 Gb απο το παρτισιον αυτο
<salih-emin> Δεν νομίζω
<salih-emin> γιατι απο ότι θυμάμαι ειναι read only
<pap9121> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ salih-emin
<salih-emin> pap9121, τίποτα φίλε μου να'σε καλα
<simosx> pap9121, αν κάτι πάει στραβά με Windows, μπορεί να φτιάξεις τα recovery media από το http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-recovery
<simosx> οπότε, κάνεις αλλαγές άνετα.
<pap9121> οπότε μπορώ να διαγράψω το restore partition χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα ετσι?
<simosx> pap9121, αν θες να είσαι 100% σίγουρος, δοκίμασε αυτά που αναφέρει η σελίδα για να διαπιστώσεις ότι δουλεύει σε σένα.
<simosx> αν ναι, τότε μπορείς να κάνεις όλες τις αλλαγές (γνωρίζοντας ότι μπορείς να επαναφέρεις, ίσως με κάποιο κόπο με τις εγκαταστάσεις, κτλ).
<simosx> για να διαπιστώσεις ότι δουλεύει, δοκίμασε ότι μπορείς να φτιάξεις τα recovery media.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325585#p325585> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Προσεχώς bios updates μέσω linux ! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324998#p324998> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις |
<simosx> https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/realmobilegr-bkm.simosx
<spiroszorin> καλησπερα σε ολους :-)
<spiroszorin> εχω ενα θεματακι με το ρουτερ της HOL το ZTE ZXHN H108N .... με καμια διανομη και κανεναν υπολογιστη δεν μπορω να συνδεθω ενσυρματα ...... με wifi συνδεομαι κανονικα ...... εχει αντιμετωπιστει ξανα τετοιο θεμα ? ευχαριστω :-)
<ndrosis> Δες στην Lan αν έχεις DHCP
<ndrosis> καλησπερα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2537-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2537-1/>
<GeoMint> hi
<talos-mintgr> Γειά
<Anoniem4l> hello
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-20
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Κολλαει το λαπτοπ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325944#p325944>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Κολλαει το λαπτοπ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325944#p325944> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325585#p325585> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ΠροσεχÏ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Κολλαει το λαπτοπ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325945#p325945>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320873#p320873>
<salih> yo
<salih> τι κάνετε ρε μούτρα ?
<salih> jemadux: τι λεει ρε
<salih> πως απο τα μέρη μας ?
<jemadux> salih: otan mpenw irc to exw sto autoreconnect sto ubuntu
<salih> α γιαυτό ?
<salih> μάλιστα
<salih> τι νεα ?
<jemadux> ola kala ..gt eisai mesw web client ?
<jemadux> salih: tetarh pame hackerspace h lug ?
<salih> jemadux: pote re
<salih> steile link
<salih> aurio exei Wikipedia sto GreekLUG
<jemadux> dn mporw avrio
<jemadux> http://www.techministry.gr/
<jemadux> auto einai to hackerspac
<jemadux> e
<chris______> geia xara se oloys
<harispc> Ηι
<chris______> geia xari
<harispc> γεια
<chris______> παιδια καποιος να ασχολειται με ψηφιακη φωτογραφια?εβαλα το darktable αλλα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιο εξισου καλο ομως αλλα πιο userfriendly πιο κοντα στο lightromm
<kerato> raw therapy?
<kerato> de nomizw nanai pio user friendly omws
<harispc> LightZone?
<chris______> το darktable ειναι πολυ καλο αλλα μου φανηκε πιο δυσκολο απο το lightroom photoshop στα win
<harispc> Το LightZone γενικά είναι πιο ευκολό, αν και έχει λίγακι λιγότερες δυνατότητες
<chris______> xari lightzone giati den yparxei sto store?
<harispc> Δεν υπάρχει
<harispc> Σου έστειλα τα PPA
<harispc> Τώρα φευγ΄β θα ξαναμπω
<talos-mintgr> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/03/windows-10-to-make-the-secure-boot-alt-os-lock-out-a-reality/
<salih-emin> ωραία πράγματα...
<salih-emin> θα μας σπάσουν τα νεύρα
<talos-mintgr> ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΚΥΨΕ
<talos-mintgr> ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ CAPSLOCK ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΩΝ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΙΝ 2-3 ΜΕΡΕΣ
<talos-mintgr> ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΟΛΙΚΟ
<talos-mintgr> ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΦΥΡΙΣΕ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ
<kerato> lol
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<talos-mintgr> ΟΠΟΤΕ ΣΑΣ ΣΠΑΩ @@ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΕΝΕΙΑ
<talos-mintgr> ΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<talos-mintgr> ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΠΩς ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ LOGOUT?
<kerato> setxkbmap ?
<kerato> setxkbmap -option "grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -layout "us,gr"
<talos-mintgr> ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ CAPS ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΛΑΚΑ
<kerato> ..
<talos-mintgr> setxkbmap -option caps:escape
<talos-mintgr> ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr,  σου έχω λύση https://youtu.be/nn2FB1P_Mn8?t=10s
<talos-mintgr> χα!
<talos-mintgr> κατι έκανα με το xmodmap και έστρωσε. Αλλα κάνει κάτι άλλα μυστηρια
<talos-mintgr> Μολις τελειωσω την ταινία που βλέπω θα δοκιμάσω την λύση σου
<salih-emin> τι ταινία talos-mintgr ?
<talos-mintgr> ευχαριστω ΧΑΧΑ (πως σκατα γυρνα αγγλικα απο πληκτρολογιο τώρα λολ)
<talos-mintgr> Into the woods
<salih-emin> πωωωω musical ?
<talos-mintgr> Ειμαι ευαισθητη ψω<ΒΣ>υχή
<salih-emin> αλλος ενας hipster Anoniem4l
<salih-emin> ο talos-mintgr
<talos-mintgr> ακου να σε πω
<talos-mintgr> εγω δεν σε έβρισα
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> ρε δες το flash το τελευταίο επισόδιο τώρα... να σου φύγει η μαγκια
<salih-emin> τι τρέλα μου μέσα
<salih-emin> με αυτό το επισόδιο βρήκαν να λήξουν την σεζόν !
<salih-emin> έλεος !! Αντε να περιμένεις...
<kerato> sxolasame geia sas
<talos-mintgr> σειρά ? Δωσε λίνκιον να μαθαίνουμε
<salih-emin> έλα που θες λινκ ... αφου ξλέρεις που "νοικιάζουμε" σειρές και ταινίες... The Flash
<talos-mintgr> μπα σουπερ ήρωεες δεν ειμαι τοσο χιπστερ
<talos-mintgr> (πλακα εχει στην αλεπου ειναι αγγλικο το πληκτρολογιο, εδω ελληνικό)
<talos-mintgr> κανα 2 επισοδεια βικινκσ εγω περιμένω για να λιώσω μια βραδύα
<salih-emin> vikings ... δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη σειρά του είδους.
<salih-emin> σας αφήνω
<salih-emin> τα λεμε
<talos-mintgr> καλη ξεκουραση
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaxxaax
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-21
<kerato> Calculating upgrade... Done
<kerato> The following packages will be upgraded:
<kerato>   console-setup console-setup-linux keyboard-configuration
<kerato> ela talos glytwses
<salih-emin> Simos, εδω ?
<salih-emin> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/el/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<salih-emin> Λησμόνηση δικτύου ?!
<salih-emin> ρε παιδιά ανοίξτε ενα android και δειτε απο εκεί πως το μεταφράζουν
<salih-emin> τι Λησμόνηση ???
<salih-emin> μην αυτοσχεδιάζετε ....
<salih-emin> θα καταλήξουμε να έχουμε μεταφράσεις του τύπου Y/N -> Ν/Ο στο τερματικό :)
<Simos> άλλος Simos αυτος που λες μαλλον.... εγώ σπάνια μπαίνω στο irc :D
<kerato> oxi twra 8a ta akouseis ki esy
<salih-emin> χχααχαχαχ
<kerato> dwse pono salih-emin
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> Simos, θα τα μαζέψεις εσύ .... !!!
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> καλώς τον
<salih-emin> Simos, ελπίζω απο δω και περα
<salih-emin> να σε βλέπουμε πιο συχνά
<salih-emin> και με τον άλλον Simosx
<kerato> pws to metafrazoun alh8eia
<kerato> diagrafh diktyou logika h kati tetoio
<salih-emin> kerato, ακριβως
<salih-emin> διαγραφή δικτίου είναι
<salih-emin> μερικά κλικ στο κινητό
<salih-emin> android
<salih-emin> και το βλέπεις
<salih-emin> τόσο δύσκολο είναι ?
<salih-emin> σε λιγο θα μιλάμε με καθαρέυουσα στο κινητό
<salih-emin> νταξ...
<salih-emin> Simos, φταίς για όλα εσυ
<salih-emin> :P
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr,
<salih-emin> καζουρα ?
<salih-emin> χααχχααχ
<talos-mintgr> :P
<talos-mintgr> Το τίτλο να εβαζα ναούμ ?
<salih-emin> αχααχχααχ
<Simos> haha οκ. είμαι αθωος! :D
<salih-emin> ο τίτλος μπορεί να είναι αυτό το οποίο σου άρεσε
<salih-emin> Simos, μη μιλάς εσύ
<salih-emin> σου έχω και άλλα
<salih-emin> αχαχααχ
<Simos> :D
<talos-mintgr> Τι να μου αρεσει σε αυτο δηλαδής?
<talos-mintgr> Σε κανένα δεν έβαλε mint
<salih-emin> ε τότε γιατί το έβαλες ?
<salih-emin> ε πες το ετσι
<salih-emin> να ενας τίτλος
<salih-emin> "μα καλά σε κανένα δεν έβαλε mint ?"
<salih-emin> είδες ?
<salih-emin> τόσο απλα
<talos-mintgr> Εβαλα ομως μια παλια ποιητική μου δημιουργια στην ομάδα του mint
<salih-emin> "εστω LMDE βρε παιδι μου"
<salih-emin> χαχχαχαχαχαχ
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, LMDE ή Debian testing/unstable ?
<salih-emin> θέλω να το βαλω σε ενα μηχάνημα
<talos-mintgr> Το LMDE ήταν μέχρι τωρα λενα αποτυχημένο πείραμα, αλλά καλύτερο για αυτούς που απευθύνετε απο το debian
<salih-emin> γιατι ρε συ αποτυχημένο ? κρίμα....
<talos-mintgr> Τωρα να δούμε αν θα αποκτησει τηναγάπη που του αξίζει με το lmde 2
<salih-emin> μακάρι
<salih-emin> μια ανεξαρτητοποίηση
<talos-mintgr> Γιατι είχε παρατηθεί, δεν βγαίνανε upates κλπ
<salih-emin> είναι συμαντική
<salih-emin> αλλά θέλει manpower
<salih-emin> όχι dictatorship :P
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχει και είναι καλή. Αν σου αρέσει το KDE τουλάχιστον
<talos-mintgr> SolydXK
<salih-emin> Noooooo wayyyy !
<salih-emin> ξου ξου ξου
<talos-mintgr> Και μένα δεν αρέσει, αλλιώς θα ηταν το λειτουργικό μου
<salih-emin> το KDE ειναι συνοθίλευμα πακέτων που κάθε φορά που βγάζουν νεα έκδοση ανάβουν και μερικά καιριά μπας και δουλέψει
<talos-mintgr> Θα περάσω το LMDE2 αυρίο πάντως. Ελπιζω τώρα που εχουν σταμαησει να τρεχουν πίσω απο το ubuntu να του δώσουν λίγο χρόνο
<salih-emin> δεν υπάρχει consistency που λεν και αγγλιστι... όπως στο Gnome/Cinamon/XFCE/LXDE/Unity κλπ
<salih-emin> να ειναι ενοιαίο το περιβάλλον και οι εφαρμογές
<salih-emin> LMDE2 θα πρέπει να πετύχει
<salih-emin> δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση
<talos-mintgr> Δες και το απλο SolydX δειχνει να είναι καλό
<salih-emin> θα έχουν πρόβλημα μετα το ubuntu 16.04
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, θα βάλεις τον τίτλο που λέγαμε ?
<salih-emin> η να φάει πόδι ?
<salih-emin> :D
<salih-emin> ωραία πατούσα λοιπόν
<salih-emin> :P
<talos-mintgr> Ωχ τα οπίσθια μου. Ενας ξαφνικός πόνος
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxaxax
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς
<salih-emin> τι γίνεται κάθε μερα
<salih-emin> δεν τα προλαβαίνετε φυσικά όλα
<salih-emin> εξφανίζονται post σε κλάσματα...
<salih-emin> ο καθένας το κοντό του και το μακρί του ποσταρει...
<salih-emin> ειδικα στις εκλογές τεχαμε και δεν φτάναμε
<salih-emin> μόλις σπάσαμε το φράγμα των 2500 μελών
<salih-emin> ξεκίνησε το πανηγύρι
<talos-mintgr> Μάλιστα
<salih-emin> φοβάμαι τα χειρότερα μετά τα 3000 που θα φτάσουμε σε κανα μήνα η δύο
<talos-mintgr> Μακάρι μια μέρα να μπορέσουμε να ξεφορτωθούμε τις ομάδες στπ fb
<talos-mintgr> Εμέις δεν έχουμε προβλημα μεχρι τώρα, αλλά είμαστε και λίγοι
<salih-emin> εμ τι να κάνουμε.... είναι και αυτό ένα αναγακίο κακό...
<talos-mintgr> Καλο για χαβαλέ, αλλ'αοχι για σοβαρα
<talos-mintgr> πχ κάποιος κάπου στο fb είχε πει εναλάκτικες για το ktechlab
<talos-mintgr> και μετα κάποιος ρώτησε τσο foroym και απλά δεν μπορεσα να το βρώ
<salih-emin> ναι είναι προβληματικό πολλές φορές
<talos-mintgr> Και για κατι απλό αντε απαντάς, αλλά καμία φορά ξεφεύγει
<salih-emin> ξεφεύγει δεν λες τίποτα
<salih-emin> απλά τι να κάνεις δεν μπορείς να τους σταματήσεις
<salih-emin> αμα θέλουν να βοηθάνε οι άλλοι μεσα απο το άθλιο editor του FB
<salih-emin> τι να κάνεις τους αφήνεις
<harispc> Hi
<harispc> what's up?
<George0k00> Ωραία μέρα, μετά από 1-2 βδομάδες αποφάσισε να βγάλει ήλιο
<salih-emin> Ω ναι
<harispc> :p
<harispc> Τι προτειμάτε? Ubuntu ή LinuxMint?
<harispc> Εγώ Ubuntu πάντως
<talos-mintgr> χαχα
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<harispc> Hi guys
<harispc> hi salih
<salih-emin> τι γίνεται ?
<harispc> τιποτα
<harispc> Πείτε κάτι έχει πολύ ησυχία εδώ ....
<salih-emin> πολύ ησιχία ?
<salih-emin> κάτσε να δεις τι έχει να γίονει
<salih-emin> πως τολμάνε και έχει ησυχία !!!
<harispc> το ξερω :P
<harispc> Θελω φασαρια εδω
<pc_magas> harispc, ues fasaria 8a se ftiaksw
<harispc> OK :)
<pc_magas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aihNvw4b8bE
<harispc> :PD
<harispc> :D
<pc_magas> harispc, goustareis ksenwfwno Elliniko metal
<pc_magas> Ellines einai ta paidia.
<harispc> μπα
<pc_magas> Kai o ki8aristas paizei mazi me ton Ozzy
<pc_magas> Gnwstos  kai san Gus G
<harispc> Μπα δνε μου αρεσουν τα Ελληνικα (εκτως καποιες λιγες εξαιρεσεις)
<harispc> https://pcmagas.wordpress.com/
<harispc> το site του pc_magas
<pc_magas> harispc, eidate exw kai tsampa diafimisi
<salih-emin> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntugr/permalink/789531874427980/
<salih-emin> κάτσε να δούμε τι θα γίνει harispc
<salih-emin> pc_magas, να δω τι θα κάνεις ρε κουφάλα
<salih-emin> με τα νεα PC
<salih-emin> πως θα μπορέσεις να δουλέψεις
<salih-emin> χααχαχαχ
<pc_magas> salih-emin, gi auto 8a kanw my pc.
<harispc> Πια νεα PC?
<salih-emin> kikirikou, kailor καλώς ήρθατε
<pc_magas> Eidallws den 8a mporw
<harispc> pia nea pc?
<kailor> geia.
<pc_magas> harispc, leei oti ama mpei windows 10 8a kleidwsei ton bootloader
<Anoniem4l> greetings travellers
<harispc> aaa auta
<salih-emin> yes
<pc_magas> kai an den exeis kei den bootareis ton agiwn apanta.
<harispc> Αν το κανει αυτο η M$ t;ote na paei ston ***
<salih-emin> κακός χαμος θα γίνει
<salih-emin> μα δεν το κάνει μονη της η MS
<harispc> Αν μου τυχει ενα τετοιο PC δηλαλδη δεν θα εχουμε Linux :(
<salih-emin> το κάνουν οι κατασκευαστές
<harispc> Και το UEFI κυριως για να σαμποταρει Linux/Hackintosh κτλ το εκανε η M$
<salih-emin> harispc, δεν πρεπει να πάρεις PC με προεγκατεστιμένο Windows
<salih-emin> απλά πραγματα
<salih-emin> ζητάς άδειο PC
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ela omws pou 8a paroun poloi.
<salih-emin> ή με προεγκατεστιμένο Ubuntu
<salih-emin> το ξέρω
<salih-emin> pc_magas,
<harispc> Εγω με ενα Toshiba Satellite A300-1mm παντως του εχω Linux και τρέχει τέλεια... Όλοι οι Drivers out-of-the-box
<salih-emin> τρομάζω στην ιδέα
<pc_magas> Alla nomizw Fedora den mporei na mpei exei to Kleidi tis MS o Kernel
<salih-emin> ε ναι
<harispc> Η fedora πληρωνει την ms για keys
<pc_magas> E ti Ubuntu Ti fedora.
<salih-emin> μαλλον
<salih-emin> το Ubuntu έχει δικά του
<pc_magas> Vazoume fedora kai kanoume ena hack around
<salih-emin> δεν πληρώνει νομίζω
<harispc> εχμ ναι
<harispc> αλλα απαραδεκτο
<pc_magas> salih-emin, nai kait tetoio kai den paizei kala to secure boot.
<talos-mintgr> Δεν είναι θέμα χρημάτων (είναι ασρείο το ποσο)
<pc_magas> Nomizw to pairneis mia fora paizwei panta.
<pc_magas> to Kleidi.
<talos-mintgr> 100$ αν δεν κάνω λάθος
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, nei
<harispc> Εγω δεν μου εχει τυχει ποτε PC με UEFI, αλλά ο κύριος λόγος που η M$ το υποστηρίξε δεν ήταν οτι της επιασε ο πονος για to security, αλλα ηθελε να σαμπτοερει τα αλλα oses
<pc_magas> Paradoksws akoma kai MAC bootarei linux kanonika.
<pc_magas> Pou oi Apple einai h TOP se kleidwmata.
<harispc> αλλα το uefi της apple εχει key μονο για το MacOS
<harispc> και για το BootCamp
<talos-mintgr> Κατι lenovo και HP και Vaio είναι να φοβάσε περισσότερο
<pc_magas> Alla mporei na kanei boot Linux
<pc_magas> auto einai to asteio.
<pc_magas> Pleon prepei Laptop-OS na pane paketo.
<harispc> ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να εμφανιστουν ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ LINUX-LAPTOP
<pc_magas> Kai pali eksartate stin Krisi tou ekastote kataskeuasti
<harispc> Ο αρχαριος, αν παρει pc με linux, με αυτο θα μαθει
<pc_magas> an 8a kanei lock to securte H oxi.
<pc_magas> harispc, kali idea gia startup
<harispc> ναι
<harispc> Το Ubuntu ή το Linux δεν θα εχει και ΤΟ bloatware και δα ειναι καλυτερο
<pc_magas> Psinestai;
<pc_magas> Na vgaloume to LinuxBook
<salih-emin> pc_magas, με σενα οχι
<salih-emin> :D
<pc_magas> salih-emin, an se kanw die8inti
<pc_magas> ?
<pc_magas> psinesai?
<salih-emin> me tipota
<harispc> μακαρυ να διες μια δαφημιση και να λεει "LAPTOP XYZ, με LINUX για γρηγορη περιηγηση"
<harispc> κτλ
<harispc> παντως και η DELL παρατησε το Linux
<salih-emin> ρε σεις στο χέρι μας ειναι
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ts
<salih-emin> το κάνω χρόνια
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ok den lew
<pc_magas> oxi alla to xeri mas ti na kanei?
<harispc> Πρέπει οπωσήποτε
<salih-emin> Δεν αγοράζω συκευή που δεν έχει υποστήριξη για LInux
<salih-emin> να πανα $%^^&&((_
<harispc> Γτ τα Windows έχουν παραγίνει
<salih-emin> ακομα και στο Steam ΔΕΝ αγοράζω game που δεν εχει κανει Port σε linux
<salih-emin> να πα να γ$%^&
<pc_magas> Logika to mono pou swsei to Linux einai h KIna
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα το θεμα δεν είμαστε εμεις (αν και πχ σου δείνουν με προγραμμα laptop και την πατας) Το θέμα είναι οι φίλοι που εκει που τους έψησες πέφτεις πάνω στο ΘΕΦΙ
<harispc> Πόσο μου την σπάει όταν κοιτάω σε ένα κατάστημα PCs να βλέπω τους "ειδικους" που δεν ξερουν τιποτα να λενε "για ναμπειτε στο web. ανοιξτε internet exploDer" και κατι τετοια
<pc_magas> Enw gia Eurwpaiki enwsi mporoume na kanoume kataggelia gia A8emito antagwnismo
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, ακόμα και μέλη, έμπειρη σε κάποιο βαθμό
<talos-mintgr> Στην microsoft δεν μπορεις. Ειναι καθαρή
<salih-emin> πωτα αγοράζουν
<salih-emin> και μετά θυμούνται να το κάνουν να δουλέψει σε linux
<salih-emin> ;eleow
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, alla ston ekastote kataskeuasti.
<salih-emin> έλεος
<pc_magas> ;
<salih-emin> pc_magas,
<salih-emin> αστο
<salih-emin> έχω κάνει
<harispc> Αυτο που μου την σπαει ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ειναι να λενε οι ασχετοι με τα pc οτι το νεο τους pc που πληρωσαν χρησαφι ειναι χαλια επειδη ειναιγ εμταο bloatware
<salih-emin> στα ^&*()98765$
<pc_magas> harispc, einai h vlakeia twn WIn
<harispc> to jero
<pc_magas> Oti vazeis ena kai sou vazei alla 1000 pou DEN 8es
<talos-mintgr> Aυτο που φοβάμαι ειναι το εξης. παλια φωνάζαμε και λεγανε μα το απενεργοποιείς. Στα 11 θα είναι ιποχρεωτικό
<harispc> Γενικα το Bloatware έχει κάνει τα PC εφιαλτη για τους αρχασιους
<kailor> ti einai to bloatware?
<salih-emin> kailor, είναι τα επιπρόσθετα
<talos-mintgr> Αυτο που βλέπω ειναι να ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ενα γενικό τρόπο να βάζεις κλειδία στο UEFI
<salih-emin> λογισμικά που σου βάζουν
<salih-emin> οι κατασκευαστές
<salih-emin> του laptop/PC
<salih-emin> τα οποία δεν ειναι μερος του WIndows
<talos-mintgr> πχ μπαινεισ τσο BIOS βαζεις μια ΤΥΠΙΚΗ επιλογη και το φωρτωνει απο το μέσο
<harispc> Αυτες οι Trials antivirus που τομοκρατουν καποιον πως αν δεν πληρωσει το XYZ προιων θα "χαλασει" ο υπολογιστης
<pc_magas> kailor, einai software pou sou kanei to pc tzoulia aleksandratou sto apagoreumeno. Logismiko pou mpaizei enw den to 8es kai sou trwei axreiastous porous kai peirazei ry8miseis opws Px. Foirefox
<pc_magas> Firefox*
<kailor> ok katalava
<harispc> Πρεπει το Bloatware και τα Windows να φυγουν απο τα PC
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> harispc, δεν γίνεται
<harispc> το ξερω, αλλα πρεπει
<salih-emin> ας μην εθελοτυφλούμε
<salih-emin> το κάθένα έχει την θέση του
<harispc> Αυτη η M$ μακαρι να χρεοκοπισει
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ena format to swzei.
<kailor> Gia na fygoun ta win prepei arketa na allaksoun sta linux gia na erthoun oi xristes toy.
<salih-emin> φυσικά
<talos-mintgr> Ε ρε και το επόμενο lenovo σκανδαλο να είναι κλειδωμένο. Τότε θα δείς γλέντια
<salih-emin> χααχχααχ
<harispc> Το Linux δυστυχως στους αρχαριους εχει παρα πολυ μικρη αποιχηση σχεδων 0.00001%
<pc_magas> harispc, den nomizw apla 8a lamietai apo Google kai Apple
<harispc> Δυστυχως
<pc_magas> harispc, nomizw paizei rolo to fact oti
<harispc> Αλλο και αυτο με την Lenovo
<pc_magas> A) Yparxei h pepoi8isi oti einai dyskolo san OS
<pc_magas> B) Oti den to exoun dei pote.
<harispc> που βαζαν κατασκοπευτικα https στα pc τους
<pc_magas> C) O xristis den noiazetai
<kailor> den einai mono ayto pc_magas
<harispc> Δ) ο χρηστης φοβαται
<harispc> Ε) ο χρηστης εχει γραμμενο στα ^^ του του os, το μονο που τον νοιαζει ειναι να ανοιγει το internet exploDer για να μπαινει στο facebook του
<pc_magas> Px. Yparxoun Study Cases opws h adefri mou pou apla It does not five an f
<kailor> den mporeis na paikseis kala varia paixnidia opos pro, call of duty klp. den mporeis na trekseis kanonika photoshop, den mporeis na valeis exe programmata.
<pc_magas> kailor, nai ta Games einai 8ema
<salih-emin> kailor, τα περισσότερα πλαιων υπάρχουν
<harispc> Αν το Linux γίνει γνωστό, τότε όλα τα μεγάλα προγράμματα θα βγάλουν εκδόσεις για Linux. Αλλά αν
<salih-emin> μπορείς να τα πάιξεις στο Linux στο Steam
<pc_magas> An kai auksanetai ragdea to pososto.
<talos-mintgr> οκ τα games αλλα αυτο με το photoshop ειναι ανέκδοτο ποια
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, δεν χρειάζεται
<kailor> Kai giati na min kanei to linux na trexei exe programmata.???
<harispc> το Gimp είναι πάρα πολύ καλό πάντως και μικρό σε απαιτήσεις
<salih-emin> δεν τους θέλουμε :P
<salih-emin> kailor, αλλη αρχητεκτονική το exe
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, kai einai 8ela logo oti to UI tou Gimp einai teleios DIAFORETIKO apo tou Photoshop
<pc_magas> kai dinei diaforetiko Experience3.
<kailor> xrisimopoio photoshop para poly kai antaksio tou programma den exo vrei akoma sta ubuntu... to gimp gia emena einai gia gelia.
<pc_magas> Px se Gimp a valw mia lezanta 8elwi 1.000.000 strwseis
<salih-emin> kailor, συμφωνώ
<harispc> το ps ειναι καλυτερο απο το gimp, αλλα αν το gimp κανει προσπαθιες θα μπορεσει να ξεερασει το ps
<salih-emin> kailor, σαν το photoshop δεν υπάρχει
<harispc> to ps einai to eppagelmatikotero,
<salih-emin> harispc, για να κάνει πρεπει κάποιος να τους πληρώσει
<talos-mintgr> Το 90% του κόσμου στο photoshop α) βλέπει μια φωτογραφία β) τυπώνει μια φωτογραφία γ) ξασκρίζει μια φωτογραφλια
<salih-emin> με δωρεες δεν γίνονται αυτα
<harispc> οι περισσοτεροι που εχουν ps σπασμενο το εχουν
<talos-mintgr> το 98% την σωώζει σε png
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, AXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAX
<kailor> to ksero salih-emin... trexo photoshop portable kanonika sta ubuntu. alla ama ypirxe san kanoniki ekdosi isos arketoi na katafernan na erthoun sta linux kai distazoun epeidi den yparxei.
<salih-emin> kailor, τι να κάνουμε Δεν το θέλει η Adobe
<salih-emin> έτσι ειναι
<harispc> και εγω το παραδεχωμαι, εχω σπασμενα windows, σπασμενο office, σπασμενο ps και διαφορα αλλα. αλλά τα χρησιμοποιώ πολύ σπάνια.
<salih-emin> έτσι θα μέινει
<salih-emin> δικό της είναι ότι θέλει το κάνει
<harispc> γενικα παντως αν η m$ βαλει ενα τελος στο piracy τοτε πολλοι θα γυρισουν σε λινουξ
<salih-emin> εμείς είναι το θέμα τι κάνουμε ?
<talos-mintgr> Εδω τα επόμενα θα τα χαρίζει λέει
<salih-emin> που επενδύουμε το χρόνο μας
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, καιτός ήταν
<harispc> τα windows 8+ ειναι πολυ ΧΑΛΙΑ
<salih-emin> ακόμα και το MacOS δωρεάν ειναι
<harispc> το UI τους ειναι για τα μπαζα εντελως
<talos-mintgr> οκ inventor και revit που χρησημοποιώ καμια φόρα, και αυτά είναι λόγος και σαν linux  εκεί είμαστε στο 0.1%
<talos-mintgr> αλλα οχι και photoshop :P
<harispc> Τα μόνα καλά Windows είναι τα 7αρια και το μονό καλό Office είναι το 2007. Οι επόμενες εκδόσεις ήταν για τον π***
<talos-mintgr> To μαψοσ ΔΕΝ ειναι τσάμπα. Η αναβάθμιση κάνει μονο καπου 100$ αν θυμάμε καλά
<harispc> το macOS δωρεαν ειναι τ upgrades\
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, όχι πια
<salih-emin> είναι δωρεάν η αναβάθμιση
<salih-emin> harispc, φασαρία ήθελες :D
<salih-emin> χεχεχεχε
<pc_magas> salih-emin, mallon myristikan tin allagi kai antagwnizontai to Linux.
<pc_magas> H canonocal na doume ti 8a kanei
<salih-emin> τι να κάνει η καημενη ?
<pc_magas> Paizei kai ligo Business edw mesa.
<salih-emin> εδω ειναι IRC
<pc_magas> salih-emin, Symvasi me to Kineziko Dimosio.
<pc_magas> salih-emin, metaforika to enoousa.
<salih-emin> ααα
<harispc> Το Ubuntu γενικά παίζει και Business, αλλά αν το 99.9% των επιχειρισεων ειναι windows, τοτε κατι στο 0.1% που ειναι δεν λεει τποτ
<salih-emin> νομιζα είπες εδω μεσα παίζει Bus
<salih-emin> :P
<pc_magas> salih-emin, Bus ti bus ktel. Kala radio arvyla giname.
<harispc> :P
<salih-emin> xaxaxaaxxaxaxa
<salih-emin> αυτό πάλι.... Max SendQ exceeded
<harispc> Πάντως τα Windows "καταστρέφουν" τους υπολογιστές και την εικόνα για τα pc
<salih-emin> Max sendQ exceeded
<salih-emin> This quit message occurs when you failed to receive the data from the server quick enough, in other words the IRC server tried to send you too much data and closed the connection. This is often caused if you perform a LIST of all IRC channels on QuakeNet, or if you execute a WHO query on a large channel. If you have a poor internet connection you may find yourself getting disconnected with this reason.
<salih-emin> harispc, μπα
<salih-emin> μια χαρά εικόνα έχουν όλοι
<harispc> εικονα εννοω το εξης
<pc_magas> Kai mias kai eipa Radio Arvylla: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJM9i_r-RIQ
<kailor> pantos ta 10 fainontai oti kati pane na kanoun kati san ta xp
<harispc> π.χ. windows: ανοιγω το pc, περιμενω 5 λεπτα [το θεωρουν λογικο], παταω το internet exploder, περιμενω 1 λεπτο [θεωρω λογικο]
<salih-emin> pc_magas, σταματα το link spamminf
<talos-mintgr> Τα Windows φταινε ακόμα και αν αιτία είσαι εσύ! Για το λόγο αυτό θα βάλεις στον πελάτη Windows. Απλά μαθηματικά
<harispc> τα 10 ειναιχ αλια μαυρα
<harispc> τα εχω σε εικονικη δεν με εντυπωσιαζουν
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, egw ti ekana;
<pc_magas> An kai katalavainw ti 8es na peis. Apla den emfanizei to pontiki format.
<talos-mintgr> Εσυ τα κάνεις όλλα !
<harispc> ;P
<salih-emin> εμένα ο φόβος μου έιναι
<salih-emin> πόσοι νεοεισερχόμενοι
<salih-emin> θα έρθουν
<salih-emin> στην κοινότητα
<salih-emin> και θα λένε "μα δεν μπορώ να κάνω εγκατάσταση το Ubuntu"
<harispc> αυτο
<salih-emin> "δεν μ'αφείνει το PC"
<salih-emin> "τι σκατά ειναι αυτά τα LINUX"
<harispc> και με το uefi και τα 12.04 υπηρχε αυτο το ζητημα σε μικροτερο βαθμο βεβαια
<salih-emin> "άχρηστα"
<talos-mintgr> Μα η canonical δεν έχει αγοράσει κλειδία απο την Microsoft?
<harispc> τα Linux δλδ πως το λενε ετσι
<harispc> Στα 12.10 αγορασε τα κλειδια
<salih-emin> άντε κάτσε εσυ και εξέιγα του τραχανα γιατι είναι κουραμπιές και έπεσε στην παγήδα
<harispc> τα 12.04 δεν τα ειχαν τα κλειδια
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, pisteuw pws einai la8os pou to Ubuntu den agorase to kleidi.
<pc_magas> An to eixe kanei pisteuw 8a eixe kalyteri sproseleusi xristwn.
<pc_magas> proseleusi*
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, νομίζω εχει δικά του
<talos-mintgr> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το έχει αγοράσει.
<salih-emin> πιστοποιητικά
<salih-emin> που είναι αναγνωρισμένα απο τους OEM
<salih-emin> δεν ειμαι sure ομως
<talos-mintgr> Δικό του πιστοποιητικό υπογραμμένο με κλειδι της microsoft
<salih-emin> ναι μάλλον
<salih-emin> εκεί δεν ξέρω αν πληρώνεις
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, το mint κουβαλάει τα ίδια σωστά ?
<talos-mintgr> Πληρώνεις ~100$ περίπου (αν δεν κάν λάθος)
<talos-mintgr> Για το mint
<pc_magas> Alla wres wres exw tin entypwsi pws h Canonical einai asynami sto marketing kai den kanei swsta strategies.
<talos-mintgr> Το απλο εμφανίζει τον εαυτό του σαν ubuntu
<pc_magas> Kai an exei agorasei to kleidi tote poio to worry;
<talos-mintgr> Το LMDE εχει debian και δεν παίζει
<salih-emin> α οποτε all good
<salih-emin> crap...
<talos-mintgr> Δεν είναι θεμα κόστους. Ειναι καθαρα πολιτικό το θέμα
<pc_magas> To mono pou menei einai na ypograpsei ton Kernel
<talos-mintgr> Το οτι εγω για να κάνω μια διανομή θα πρέπει να πληρώσω την microsoft
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, alla an 8es na exeis market shatre just buy the Key
<talos-mintgr> Θα μπορούσε πχ να έχει το ΙΑΝΑ μια τετοια δυνατότητα
<pc_magas> H apla xtypa Partnership.
<pc_magas> Me OEM
<talos-mintgr> και να υπάρχει το κλειδί του σε όλλες τις μητρικές
<talos-mintgr> Μια άλλη λύση είναι Να μπω στο BIOS και να πω στο επόμενο boot θα σου βάλω ένα κλειδί
<talos-mintgr> Και να έχεις έτσι όλλα τα καλά της κρυπτογράφισης
<talos-mintgr> Το θεμα είναι πως δεν υπάρχει ενοιαίος τρόπος να βάλεις μέσα κλειδία (αν μπορείς να βάλεις καν δηλαδή)
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, alla den einai ypoxrewtiko oti 8a to exei oles oi Mitrikes ena kleidi. Kai emeis ti kanoume to na agorasoun 5-10 atoma linux compartible hardware enw to 99% tou hardware einai Linux Compartible.
<talos-mintgr> Το να απαιτήσεις κάτι σαν αυτο που λέω δεν είναι κακό
<talos-mintgr> Και είναι και εύκολα υλοποιήσημο αν απαιτηθεί απο EU πχ
<pc_magas> sorry enw to  99% tou hardware emdexws na min einai Linux Compartible.*
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, diladi mesw Hellug na zirtisoume apo tous manufacturers o telikos xristis na mporei na vazei ena kleidi;
<pc_magas> sto UEFI*
<pc_magas> Diko tou.
<talos-mintgr> Με ένα κοινό τρόπο.
<pc_magas> gia mixanimata pou 8a pwlounte entos Evrwpaikis enwsis.
<pc_magas> na pw tin ali8eia psinomai.
<pc_magas> Auto pws to kanoume pame ston Sinigoro ti organo kanei tetoia douleiaq
<pc_magas> Tis Evrwpaikis Enwsis.
<pc_magas> Kai Ok Vaxzoume to kleidi o Kernel
<talos-mintgr> Να το εξηγήσω. Ας πουμε οτι στο μέσο εγκατάστασης υπάρχει ενα partition με label UEFI που θα έχει ένα αρχείο με το κλειδί
<pc_magas> Px. na exoume ena diko mas repo me signes kernel?
<talos-mintgr> μπαινω στο BIOS και λέω ΜΠΕΣ ΣΕ INSTALL OS MODE
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, se USB ok mporeis na kanei partition se DVD?
<harispc> Το ubuntu 12.10 64bit και νεοτερα μπαινουν και με το UEFI ενεργο
<pc_magas> me to key?
<pc_magas> Kai efoson se win 10 endexwmenws na min exei to switch.
<talos-mintgr> pc_magas: Μπορείς, αλλα εκει έχεις το standar και μπορεί ακομα ποιο ευκολα να βρεθει χώρος
<harispc> με key δεν ξερω παντως πως
<harispc> Σε UEFI PC έχω βαλει ubuntu με uefi ενεργο
<Petros> Καλησπερα
<pc_magas> Petros, kalispera
<talos-mintgr> Και το UEFI καπως έτσι απαιτει να βρήσκετε ενα αρχείο σε μια συγκεκριμένη θεση
<pc_magas> KAi me to Secure Boot pws 8a poume oti pare to TADE kleidi?
<talos-mintgr> μπαινω στο BIOS και λέω ΜΠΕΣ ΣΕ INSTALL OS MODE
<harispc> το uefi δεν ειναι παντως καλη ιδεα εξ'ορισμου. μπορει να κανει τα πραγματα πιο απλα και λιγακι πιο ασφαλη, αλλα εχει γινει το μπελας του Linux
<salih-emin> pc_magas, που το θυμήθικες ρε το hellug >
<pc_magas> Efoson H MS me to Securte Boot 8a exei to DIko tis kleidi.
<salih-emin> o.O
<harispc> το secure boot ειναι η εξυπναδα της ms για να σαμποταρει το λινουξ
<talos-mintgr> harispc: Εχει κάποια καλά. Το θεμα είναι ομως πως δεν έχει ποια το λειτουργικό τον πλήρη έλεγχο
<salih-emin> trollάρι θα έλεγα καλήτερα
<talos-mintgr> Το secure boot επισης δεν ειναι κακο. Η υλοποιηση του είναι
<harispc> το ειπα πως εχει καποια καλα, αλλα εγω προτειμω το BIOS :)
<pc_magas> Ok alla prepei na exoume mia oloklirwmeni apantisi prokeimenou na mporoun se pc me win 10 na exoun KAI Linux
<pc_magas> auto einai to zitoumeno.
<salih-emin> το BIOS όταν βγήκε ήταν προσωρινή λύση
<salih-emin> και ... ξερουμε τι έγινε
<talos-mintgr> Εγω προτεινω ανοικτο και προσβασιμο οπεν σοθρψε BIOS
<salih-emin> 30 χρόνια κρατησε μέχρι να πεθάνει
<talos-mintgr> coreboot
<harispc> Εγώ θέλω να φύγει αυτή η λογική με τα κλειδιά
<salih-emin> coreboot δεν πάει πουθενα
<talos-mintgr> δυστηχώς
<salih-emin> harispc, ειναι αργα
<harispc> δεν προσφερουν σχεδων καθλου ασφαλεια τα κλειδι
<salih-emin> ήρθε για να μείνει
<salih-emin> μόλις πριν 2 χρόνια μπήκε
<harispc> δυστυχως
<harispc> Αυτή η Microsoft πάντως έχει τρελάνει τo Linux
<talos-mintgr> harispc: Καμια τεχνολογια δεν είναι εγγενών κακή. Το θέμα είναι αν υπηρετεί τους χρήστες ή τις εταιρείες
<Eternalsidd> εγω αν εβρισκα λυση παντως με visual studio και dbms θα επαιρνα μηχανημα με ubuntu κατευθειαν
<Eternalsidd> δεν μπορεις να αναγκασεις μια εταιρια να χρησιμοποιει οτι θελουμε
<pc_magas> Eternalsidd, se Visual Studio ti kaneis?
<talos-mintgr> postgress? eclipse?
<pc_magas> Enow Grafeis se .NETq
<harispc> Εγω κανω web browser σε vs
<pc_magas> Enw DBMS einai MSSQL?
<harispc> www.airfox.sourceforge.net
<Eternalsidd> οχι απλα δεν εχω βρει καποιο ide για c# τοσο καλο οσο το vs
<Eternalsidd> χρησιμοποιω oracla και db της ms για τις βασεις μου
<pc_magas> Eternalsidd, to mono develop den se voleuei?
<talos-mintgr> Αθτο είναι ορισμός της αυτοαναφορικότητας
<salih-emin> σωστο
<harispc> MonoDevelop δοκίμασε για αρχή
<salih-emin> γιατι C# ???
<Eternalsidd> με ρωτησε τι κανω
<Eternalsidd> ...
<salih-emin> ειναι επαγγλεματικοί οι λόγοι ?
<pc_magas> salih-emin, se infastructure to .NET einai dynato xarti.
<Eternalsidd> οχι δεν ειναι καθολου επαγγελματικοι
<talos-mintgr> Τιποτα δεν μάθανε μετα το φιάσκο με την VB ?
<salih-emin> pc_magas, μην απαντάς εξονοματος άλλον
<salih-emin> άσε τον άνθρωπο να πει την άποψη του
<salih-emin> χαλαρώστε
<salih-emin> Eternalsidd, φοιτητής ?
<Eternalsidd> ναι
<salih-emin> στην σχολή το μαθαίνετε ?
<salih-emin> η μονος σου ?
<pc_magas> Wx foititis o ka8igitis se denei me ta ergaleia tou.
<Eternalsidd> ναι ισχυει
<Eternalsidd> ετσι ξεκινησα
<salih-emin> φαντάζομαι οτι δεν θα μείνεις μονο στην C#
<Eternalsidd> συγκεκριμενα εργαλεια χρησιμοποιω χρονια
<Eternalsidd> σιγα σιγα προσπαθω
<salih-emin> η αγορά εργασιας είναι πιο απαιτητική
<Eternalsidd> να ξεκολλησω
<pc_magas> Egw edina agwna na treksw oti trexei se win se linux.
<salih-emin> καλά κάνεις
<talos-mintgr> Απλα η C# δεν είναι καμία σοβαρή γλώσσα
<Eternalsidd> οχι c# δεν ξερω
<Eternalsidd> μαθαινω
<salih-emin> να ξεμάθεις :)
<salih-emin> χαχααχ
<Eternalsidd> ενταξει οταν μας την παρουσιασαν
<pc_magas> Eternalsidd, Oracle nomizw aneta paizei se Linux. MS SQL logika h apantisi 8a tin vreis se VM.
<salih-emin> χααχαχ
<Eternalsidd> ειπαν η γλωσσα η τρομερη
<Eternalsidd> κλπ
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<salih-emin> κλασσικά
<Eternalsidd> εβαλα mysql και την βρηκα τελεια
<pc_magas> KAi C# paizei mesw .NET kata korwn se web.
<salih-emin> ότι ειναι της MS και δίνει λεφτα στην σχολή
<Eternalsidd> εβαλα το netbeans
<salih-emin> είναι φοβερή
<Eternalsidd> και ειναι αψογο
<pc_magas> Eternalsidd, gia Java dokimase t6po IntelliJ
<talos-mintgr> Δες την postgress σκάλες μπροστά
<Eternalsidd> αααα μια και σας εχω
<salih-emin> η C# και γενικότερα η .Net δεν χρησιμοποιιείται πουθενα σοβαρα
<Eternalsidd> mariadb τη φαση?
<Eternalsidd> τι*
<salih-emin> MySQL fork
<pc_magas> salih-emin, eisai sigouros?
<salih-emin> αυτό είναι
<salih-emin> για πιο
<salih-emin> απο όαλ ?
<pc_magas> Exw akousei sovara kai kick-ass project na paizei se .NET
<salih-emin> πεταγεσε ρε και με μπερδεέις
<salih-emin> εντο ελαντα ναι
<talos-mintgr> Μετα που η microsoft σταματησε την VB για να σπρώξει με το ζόρι το .NET έχασε την υποληψη της
<salih-emin> εξω οκι
<talos-mintgr> Σου λέει ο άλλος: Θ ακάτσω να γραφω 10 χρόνια κάτι και έσυ θα σταματήσεις την υποστηριξη με το έτσι θελω στα ξαφνικά?
<talos-mintgr> Java και πάλι Java που έχω εναλακτικές
<harispc> Παιδια, αν καποιος θελει την Microsoft SQL, μονο απο VM την τρέχει. Η mariadb, είναι καλή εναλλακτική πάντως
<salih-emin> http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
<pc_magas> Emena se Mariadb mou aresei to master-master replication.
<pc_magas> Oute h Postgres den to exei.
<talos-mintgr> Για πραγματα οπως OLAP καλή είναι. Για απλές δουλέις που είναι το 95% δεν υπάρχει  λόγος
<salih-emin> η mariadb θα κατακλήσει την αγορα και θα αντικαταστήσει την MySQL
<salih-emin> τέλος
<salih-emin> το ειδα στον καφε... κάτω στον τελβε... :D
<talos-mintgr> Προφανώς, ουδείς εχει εμπυστοσύνη στην oracle
<salih-emin> ε ναι τα είπαμε αυταχαχααχ
<salih-emin> χαχααχ
<salih-emin> ιστορίες μου αμαρτίες μου
<pc_magas> Eytyuxws yparxei kai to OpenJdk
<harispc> η mariadb θα αντικαταστησει την mysql
<salih-emin> OpenJDK
<pc_magas> Egw se ayto paizw
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXXAXAXAX
<harispc> Αλλα η MySQL έχει πιο όμορφο όνομα από το Maria DB
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα με έβαλε να δω την postgress αυτή η ιστορία και κόλλησα (εχει replication οχι ενσωματωμένο αμ και δεν το έχω παίξει να σου πω)
<harispc> OpenJDK χρησιμοποιω και εγω σε Linux δεν εχω ως στιμης κανενα πορβλημα
<pc_magas> salih-emin, pou to asteio me to OpenJdk?
<salih-emin> σε πειραζω ρε
<salih-emin> αχαχαχαχα
<pc_magas> salih-emin, a ok
<talos-mintgr> postgress: Εχει JSON, hash, arrays και φοβερό gis
<salih-emin> γενικα κάνω καζουρα με την Java
<pc_magas> peiraxtiri
<salih-emin> :P
<salih-emin> με ότι έχει να κάνει με την Java
 * pc_magas O salih-emin einai timwria den 8a exei gleifitzouri.
<salih-emin> έιναι το προϊόν της Oracle
<pc_magas> salih-emin, miseis tin Java?
<salih-emin> οπότε δεν την εμπιστέυομαι
<salih-emin> πλέον όχι... απλά την αγνοώ
<salih-emin> σαν να μην υπάρχει
<harispc> Η Java έχει αρχίσει να εξαφανίζεται γενικά κανείς δεν την προτιμά πια
<salih-emin> σπανια την συναντάω
<harispc> και εγω
<pc_magas> salih-emin, kai ti 8a i8eles gia ena TERASTIOU Scale project se web;
<salih-emin> harispc, ακριβώς
<harispc> java applet ειναι ειδος προς εξαφανισεη
<pc_magas> Php h Rails pou einai ta zwa mou arga;
<pc_magas> harispc, enoeite;
<talos-mintgr> Καλή μηχανή για closure :P
<talos-mintgr> Rails αργα τα ζα?
<talos-mintgr> Θα βγάλω τωρα τη κουμπούρα ΛΟΛ
<pc_magas> Exw akousei pws einai resource Hungry.
<salih-emin> pc_magas, δεν έχω σηνατίσει ποτέ τέτοιου scale εφαρμογή που να μην ειναι γραμμένει σε PHP
<harispc> Γενικα η Java πια πρεπει να αγνοειται απο τους νεους Developers. Το μόνο πλεονέκτιμα της ήταν πως ήταν Cross Platform
<salih-emin> ρε σεις
<salih-emin> πιος σοβαρος άνθρωπας
<salih-emin> θα βάλει TomCat ?
<harispc> ti ?
<salih-emin> την κολογατα
<pc_magas> salih-emin, egw exeis 8ema
<salih-emin> axaxaxaxaxax
<harispc> Ο κανένας
<salih-emin> xaaxaxax
<salih-emin> xaax
<salih-emin> ax
<talos-mintgr> Αυτός που τα σωβρακα του εχουν IBM logo?
<salih-emin> axaxaxaxaxax
<pc_magas> moy aresei oti kanei to Apache founbdation
<harispc> Ο,τι ο,τι ειναι Java Based είνα για τα μπαζα
<harispc> Ναι οντως
<harispc> Τι το θελει το Apache to TomCat
<harispc> http://tomcat.apache.org/
<talos-mintgr> H closure ειναι ωραία
<salih-emin> PHP, AJAX, Javascript, Ruby/Rails, Django
<salih-emin> αυτά ειναι
<salih-emin> java δεν υπάρχει
<Eternalsidd> σοβαρα?
<harispc> kai to flash exeia rxisei na exafanizetai
<talos-mintgr> RoR/django
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ksexases kai to Nodejs alla to vazeis stin yperoikogeneis tis Javascript
<talos-mintgr> Αυτο θα το δούμε σε 1-2 χρόνια
<harispc> to Flash Player, pou kapote htan bash gia polles istoselides exei arxisei epishs na exafanizetai logo ths HTML5/Javascript
<salih-emin> pc_magas, Javascript is not Java
<salih-emin> μην τα μπλέκεις
<pc_magas> salih-emin, yes i know that my dear salih
<salih-emin> λόγο ονόματος
<salih-emin> ωραάι
<talos-mintgr> Το node.js δεν με πείθει. Τουλάχιστον αν δεν βγεί κάτι καλό πάνω του
<salih-emin> μην τρελένεσαι με οτι ξεκινάει με Java*
<pc_magas> salih-emin, me JS anti8etws den me trelainei.
<pc_magas> Euxarista
<pc_magas> poio poly me paei sto dromokaitio.
<pc_magas> Para ston evdomo ourano.
<salih-emin> γιατι δεν εισαι frontend developer/web developer
<salih-emin> γιαυτό
<salih-emin> αστο
<talos-mintgr> Η javascript στο βαααααθος ειναι φοβερή γλώσσα. Απλά μην γραφεις js αλλα σε coffeescript
<salih-emin> εισαι γι backend αγορη μου εσυ
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ela omws pou kanw full stask
<salih-emin> στα κάτεργα
<salih-emin> εκει βαθεια
<pc_magas> full stack*
<pc_magas> Kai front kai back.
<talos-mintgr> devops>
<talos-mintgr> devops?
<salih-emin> ασε μας ρε συ... όλιο οι backendαδες το παιζεται οτι ειστε και designers
<salih-emin> χαλαρώστε λιγο
<salih-emin> άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο
<pc_magas> salih-emin, den paizw alla ekei pou douleuw kanw full stack
<talos-mintgr> Αμα εχεις το bootstrap τι τους θες τους γραφίστες λολ
<salih-emin> αφήστε σε αυτούς που ξέρου UX/UI
<pc_magas> parolo pou eimai backend fanboy.
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, ο.Ο
<pc_magas> salih-emin, kai me vazoun na kanw pragmata parolo pou den exw idea apo UI h UX.
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> τοτε γιατί το παιζεις οτι είσαι και frontend ?
<pc_magas> Doksa to 8eo pou yparxoun framework.
<salih-emin> αοφύ δεν ξέρεις την τύφλα σλου
<salih-emin> ?>
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ma den to paizw
<salih-emin> πετάτε ρε 'ένα κουμπή στον κανβά...
<pc_magas> gi auto me paei sto dromokaitio
<salih-emin> και λέτε ντάξ
<salih-emin> ζωγράφησα πάλι
<salih-emin> ρε ... έξω  θα πεινούσατε ρε
<salih-emin> :P
<harispc> το ui ειναι και κατι σημαντικο στο δεωελοπινγ
<pc_magas> salih-emin, kai meta sou erxetai o allos kai sou lei ksereis den 8elw koumpi alla link
<salih-emin> καλά ντάξ είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα
<pc_magas> H px. to eida sto linkedin auto to pragma kanto kai sy.
<salih-emin> λοιπόν παιδια την κάνω
<pc_magas> Enw egw 8elw just to do it in order to get rid of it.
<salih-emin> συνεχείστε
<salih-emin> χάρικα που τα είπαμε
<salih-emin> Eternalsidd, ελπίζω να μας ξανάρθεις :)
<pc_magas> salih-emin, sayonara, antio na eisai kala na mas kazoureveis me tin java
<salih-emin> ε ναι :P
<pc_magas> salih-emin, alla gia to JBoss den les tpt
<pc_magas> amesws na epirakseis tin gatoula....
<pc_magas> peirakseis*
<harispc> ε ναι
<talos-mintgr> Αν σε μια ερωτηση η απάντηση ειναι Java, τότε η ερώτηση είναι μάπα
<pc_magas> Anyway
<pc_magas> I just love java cause I JUST LOVE IT.
<pc_magas> Oxi pws den 8elw na kanw kai apisties me Rails h php.
<pc_magas> Stis texnologia eimai poligamikos typos.
<pc_magas> xaxaxaxa
<pc_magas> Asxeto akousa gia php to facebook evgale compiler.
<pc_magas> Goa na paizei poio grigora.
<talos-mintgr> Εδω και καιρό
<pc_magas> to fb
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, exeis kapoio tutorial gia na to valw se Ubuntu;
<harispc> χαχα
<talos-mintgr> Υπηρχε και ενα project τυπου pypy αλλα εχει παγώσει νομίζω
<pc_magas> Egw vrika auto http://www.phpcompiler.org/
<pc_magas> alla den vriskw paketaq sto ubuntu.
<talos-mintgr> http://hippyvm.com/
<talos-mintgr> Θα πρεπει να εχεις full access στον apache
<talos-mintgr> Κανει τα php apache modules
<talos-mintgr> Νομίζω τουλάχιστον (κρατιέμε μακρυα απο PHP είμαι καθαρός)
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, full accese se apla Ellinika
<harispc> Εγκαθηστώ KDE5 τώρα :P
<pc_magas> kala efyge h Kolwna tou Irc o Saih kai ginikamen skorpoxwri.
<pc_magas> Loipon paides 8a pw kai egw tin Sayonara mou. 8a piw tin teleutaia goulia tou sake 8a parw to katana kai 8a tin kanw pros to palati pou zei h Otohime
<pc_magas> Matane!!!!
<talos-mintgr> εγω παιζω άλλο παιγνιδι
<talos-mintgr> Τωρα ειμαστε 15 μαζεμένοι και καπτηζουμε χόρτα
<talos-mintgr> (σοβαρα)
<talos-mintgr> The smoke was pure, but nothing new was revealed.
<talos-mintgr> You drink in the smoke. You notice the simple beauty of the Hookah bowl, and marvel at it's clarity. The smoke is Clean and Harsh in your mouth, with an aroma of Oak. (Your Fumeology score is now 145)
<talos-mintgr> A wonderful bowl of herbs, enjoyed with friends. Alas, no new friends partook of the mellow smoke with you.
<harispc> :p
<harispc> Βασικά δεν βάζω KDE5
<harispc> Θα βάλω Puppy Linux Precise στο USB μου :D
<harispc> Ειναι κανεις μεσα?
<milia> teleiwse h syzhthsh gia ta kleidwmena laptops fantazomai
<harispc> ναι
<harispc> ειχε ενδιαφερων
<qsd330> hallo
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-22
<harispc> +i
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<kerato> hi
<pc_magas> ti nea?
<kerato> ola under control pc_magas
<kerato> linux aragma espressaki prince
<pc_magas> kerato, princeenoeis ton Tragoudisti swsta;
<kerato> to tsigaro
<pc_magas> kerato, la8os katalava.
<pc_magas> kerato, ti na to kaneis to tsigaro anti na agorazeis kapno ama ta evazes stin akri pairneis mia karta grafikwn
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2538-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2538-1/>
<salih-emin> καλεσπέρες
<kerato> hai
<salih-emin> hai
<salih-emin> simosx,
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<simosx> καλησπέρα!
<salih-emin> μισό λίγο να το βρω θέλω να σου δείξω κάτι
<simosx> οκ
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα :)
<salih-emin> 	https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/el/+translate?show=new_suggestions simosx
<salih-emin> Λησμόνηση δικτύου ?!
<salih-emin> τι Λησμόνηση ???
<salih-emin> έχουμε σοβαρτό θέμα :)
<salih-emin> αυτά που έχω δει θα με καραφλιάσουν
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> παρατειρώ Δύο θέματα
<salih-emin> Όσοι μεταφράζου
<salih-emin> 1) είτε αντιμετοπίζουν το Ubuntu Touch OS λες και είναι λειτουργικό σύστημα γι υπολογιστή με οθόνη 27 inch
<simosx> Τι άλλο εναλλακτικό για το «Λησμόνηση δικτύου»; (Forget network)
<salih-emin> 2) Δεν ανοίγουν το Android κινητό τους να δουν πως το έχει μεταφρασμένο το Android
<salih-emin> simosx,
<salih-emin> διαγραφή δικτύου το έχει το Android
<salih-emin> αυτόν ειναι το Standard σε iOS, Android, WP κλπ
<simosx> salih-emin, καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι έχει γίνει ένα draft στη μετάφραση και τώρα διορθώνουμε ζητήματα.
<salih-emin> α οκ
<salih-emin> οπότε έχουμε περισ´οτερη δουλειά απο όσο νομιζα
<salih-emin> :D
<simosx> αν υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί καλύτερα, τότε απλά το διορθώνουμε.
<salih-emin> το θέμα ειναι οτι τα sugestions (new) στο 99% δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψιν
<salih-emin> :P
<simosx> Προσωπικά δεν είμαι κατά της μετάφρασης «Λησμόνηση δικτύου». Το είχα δει πρόσφατα και το άφησα έτσι.
<salih-emin> εμ αυτό λεω
<salih-emin> δεν εισαι εσύ δεν είναι ο άλλος
<simosx> Είναι εφικτό να δούμε τα πακέτα και τα επιλέξουμε να εμφανιστούν τα suggestion όπου υπάρχουν.
<salih-emin> και καταλήγουμε σε μεταφράσεις Y/N --> N/O στο τερματικό
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> όπως είπα
<salih-emin> ο οδηγός χρήσης του Nexus της Google που είναι online
<salih-emin> είναι μεταφρασμένος ελληνικά
<salih-emin> είναι εξαιρετικό σημείο αναφοράς
<simosx> γενικά στις μεταφράσεις υπάρχουν σχόλια που μπορούν να γίνουν και να εξηγούν για ποιο λόγο επιλέχθηκε ένας όρος. Στο launchpad και αλλού όμως, δεν υποστηρίζουν να κρατάει κάποιο σχόλιο.
<salih-emin> ναι όντως
<salih-emin> και δεν μπορείς έτσι να τεκμηριώσεις την μετάφραση γιατί επέλεξες αυτή την μετάφραση
<simosx> Αυτό με το Ν/Ο, είναι εφικτό να υποστηριχθεί στα ελληνικά διότι το επιτρέπει το locale (έχει μπει στο ελληνικό locale). Ωστόσο στο Linux console το να γράψεις ελληνικά μπορεί να μην είναι ενεργό οπότε και το ζήτημα.
<salih-emin> στο Linux Console
<salih-emin> δεν πρεπει να μεταφρασετί
<salih-emin> προφανός ο μεταφραστής δεν ειναι admin
<salih-emin> και δεν ξέρει τι σημαίνει remote administration
<salih-emin> το οποίο είναι ενας server που δεν ειναι στα ελληνικά
<salih-emin> έλεος με τον ασχετο !!
<simosx> (οι αλλαγές μου για την υποστήριξη ελληνικών για γραφή σε Ubuntu Touch: https://code.launchpad.net/~simosx/ubuntu-keyboard/add-greek-layout)
<salih-emin> μου έχει προκαλέσει προβλήματα σε remote desktop πελατων
<simosx> για ειδικές καταστάσεις, μπορείς να βάλεις στο .profile σου το «export LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8».
<salih-emin> simosx, καταλαβαίνω οτι μπορείς να το παρακάψεις
<salih-emin> αλλά ειναι απλά τα πραγματα... δεν επρεπε να πειραχτει :)
<salih-emin> ειναι τερματικό να παρει ευχή :)
<salih-emin> μονο ο power user το χρησιμοποιεί
<salih-emin> και ξέρει τι κάνει
<salih-emin> τέλος πάντων
<salih-emin> το θέμα μας έιναι το touch
<salih-emin> θέλει δουλίτσα γιατί οι μεταφράσεις:
<salih-emin> 1) έχουν τεράστιες προτάεις
<salih-emin> προτάσεις*
<salih-emin> 2) μεταφράστικαν με λογική desktop
<salih-emin> 3) δεν λάβαν υπόψιν τα ήδη υπάρχοντα
<salih-emin> λειτουργικά για κινητά που κατέχουν το 99% της αγοράς
<simosx> (πάντως το ζήτημα με τις μεταφράσεις είναι ότι μεταφράζουμε ό,τι είναι διαθέσιμο ως μεταφράσιμο. Αν υπάρχει κάτι που θέλει βελτίωση, τότε το βελτιώνουμε. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα το να ζητάμε να μην μεταφραστεί κάτι που έχει καθοριστεί ως μεταφράσιμο. Αν
<simosx> έχουμε καλό λόγο, τότε πάμε και λέμε να μην γίνει ένα πακέτο μεταφράσιμο).
<salih-emin> συμφωνώ
<salih-emin> το θέμα ειναι οι κλειδοκράτορες
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> αυτοί αν θεωρούν κάτι σωστό
<salih-emin> δεν πα να χτυπιέσαι
<salih-emin> θα το φάς στην μαπα
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> στο τέλος αποθαρύνεσαι
<simosx> κλειδιά βγαίνουν πολλά.
<salih-emin> και τα παρατας
<simosx> για το Ubuntu Touch, βλέπουμε τα μεταφρασμένα μηνύματα στην πράξη και διορθώνουμε.
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> αυτό κάνω όσο μπορώ ... δεν έχω βρει μονο που είναι το λήμα "Rotation Lock"
<salih-emin> το βλέπω μετά απο τόσα update να μην έχει μεταφραστεί
<salih-emin> και δεν το βρήσκω
<salih-emin> έχεις καμια ιδέα ?
<salih-emin> ειναι στο system settings
<simosx> και κάποιος άλλος στη ubuntu translators ρώτησε για το Rotation Lock. Δεν έλαβε απάντηση.
<simosx> Ίσως να μην έχει καθοριστεί ως μεταφράσιμο; με grep -r στον κώδικα μπορούμε να το διαπιστώσουμε.
<simosx> τρέχω «bzr branch lp:ubuntu-system-settings»
<simosx> Λοιπόν, το Rotation Lock έχει αλλαχθεί σε Orientation Lock:  «orientation: replace "Rotation lock" by "Orientation lock".»
<simosx> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/el/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Orientation
<simosx> Αυτά δεν φαίνονται στο bq διότι έχουν 14.10 ενώ τα μηνύματα που μεταφράζουμε είναι για 15.04 (trunk).
<salih-emin> χμμμ μάλιστα
<salih-emin> τώρα εξηγείται
<simosx> η τρέχουσα μετάφραση είναι «Κλείδωμα προσανατολισμού οθόνης» και πρέπει να μικρύνει.
<simosx> π.χ. σε «Κλείδωμα προσανατολισμού». θέλει μέτρημα χαρακτήρων.
<harispc> Hi guys!
<harispc> πολύ ψόφο έχει 'δω
<simosx> harispc, από Νευροκόπι;
<harispc> εχει πολυ ησυχια εννοω
<simosx> έχεις κάποια ερώτηση ή κάτι που θα ήθελες να αναφέρεις για το Ubuntu;
<harispc> οχι
 * simosx άλλαξε το https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/el/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Orientation (από Κλείδωμα προσανατολισμού οθόνης)
<simosx> αγόρασα πρόσφατα το Goat Simulator μέσω Steam (προσφορά: 3€). Σαν παιχνίδι δεν λέει πολλά. Για όσους γράφουν παιχνίδια, είναι καλό ανάγνωσμα: http://gamasutra.com/blogs/ArminIbrisagic/20150220/236427/Goat_Simulator_Post_Mortem.php
<salih-emin> τι λέει harispc
<salih-emin> καλώς τον
<salih-emin> χτες ήθελες φασαρία :D
<salih-emin> νομίζω το εκπλήρωσα το άιτημα σου
<salih-emin> αχαχαχαχ
<harispc> και σημερα θελω
<harispc> :P
<salih-emin> xaaxaxaxa
<salih-emin> αμα βρώ χρόνο θα το κάνουμε και το βράδυ
<harispc> ok
<simosx> salih-emin, κάποιος είχε ζητήσει να βάλει πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση του libghoto. Θυμάσαι ποιος;
<salih-emin> nai
<salih-emin> το έχω και στο FB
<salih-emin> σημερά δεν τον βλέπω μέσα
<salih-emin> chris1__ με αυτό έμπαινε εδω ανθυμάμαι καλα
<simosx> salih-emin, υπάρχει το uupdate που μπορεί να ενημερώσει εύκολα ένα πακέτο και να δημιουργήσει deb με την upstream έκδοση.
<harispc> chris___ ήταν
<salih-emin> σωστα
<harispc> https://www.facebook.com/giabritsos ηταν στο fb
<harispc> Μου εχει στειλε και Chat για αυτο το ξερω
<simosx> στο http://stackoverflow.com/questions/130894/how-to-build-a-debian-ubuntu-package-from-source έχει παράδειγμα χρήσης του uupdate.
<salih-emin> είχα γράψει παλιότερα http://cerebrux.net/anavathmisi-logismikou-se-neoteri-ekdosi/
<simosx> η λύση με το uupdate έχει πλεονεκτήματα διότι κάνει αυτόματα αυτό που δείχνεις στην ανάρτηση.
<salih-emin> simosx, αυτό είναι πολύ καλό ! το uupdate δεν το γνώριζα
<salih-emin> αυτό όπως λες συνδυάζεται με την ανάρτησή μου
<salih-emin> οπότε μια προσθήκη και ενημέρωση αυτου είναι ιδανική
<salih-emin> λύση
<Junka> kerato; sintaktes tou ubuntistas yparxei edo?
<Junka> yparxoun*
<kerato> giati rwtas emena? :p
<kerato> den kserw
<salih-emin> Junka, χρειάζεσαι κάτι ?
<Junka> kerato; esena ksero :P
<kerato> lol ok
<Junka> salih-emin; nai diavase parapano
<Junka> oh salih-emin eisai admin edo eh :P
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> μπορώ να γίνω :P
<Junka> salih-emin; psaxno paidia apo to ubuntistas
<salih-emin> αλλά γενικά δεν συνδεώμαστε ως admin
<Junka> mpainei kaneis edo
<salih-emin> μπαίνουν που και πού
<salih-emin> πιο ευκολά όμως θα τους βρεις στο forum και το Google Plus Community του Ubuntu
<Junka> okay
<Junka> xrisimopoiei kaneis to latex edo
<salih-emin> Junka, το χρησιμοποίησα σε μια περίσταση μονο
<salih-emin> βέβαια με ολίγη απάτη μέσω https://www.sharelatex.com/
<Junka> salih-emin; einai free?
<salih-emin> ναι έχει και personal free λογαριασμό
<salih-emin> είναι online
<salih-emin> μεσα απο τον browser σου τα γράφεις
<Junka> ok thanks
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<salih-emin> xeirwn, καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> εχει καποιος ισως εμπειρια με installation Linux σε samsung tablet 10.1 ?
<harispc> Hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-21
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρα σε όλους :0
<north> kalispera
<xeirwn> kaloston
<north> na rotiso
<north> poia einai ta pio kenouria linux?
<koleygr> Αν ενδιαφερεσαι για LTS (Long time support) το debian 8 ειναι αρκετα καινουριο και πολυ σταθερο
<koleygr> επισης σε κανενα μηνα θα ειναι ετοιμο και το ubuntu 16.04
<north> kai mporo meta na valo k ellinika pano?
<xeirwn> fusika kai mporeis/φυσικα και μπορεις
<koleygr> ναι... απ οτι ξερω μπορεις να τα περασεις απευθειας στα ελληνικα αν εννοεις ελληνικο μενου
<koleygr> αν εννοεις ελληνικο πληκτρολογιο ακομα πιο ευκολο
<north> kai ta dio
<koleygr> και καλυτερο κατα τη γνωμη μου
<north> :P
<koleygr> Ειναι καλυτερα να τα εχεις στα Αγγλικα παντως
<north> iparxei link na ta katevaso?
<koleygr> γιατι αν τα εχεις στα Ελληνικα και σου παρουσιαστει ενα προβλημα δε βρισκεις το ιδιο ευκολα λυση
<xeirwn> ki auto swsto
<north> gia to menou les etsi?
<koleygr> θα εχεις ιντερνετ την ωρα που τα περνας?
<koleygr> ναι
<north> e n ai
<north> tha exo
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> 64 bit?
<north> mpa
<north> as einai 32
<koleygr> 32?
<north> gt exo 2 ram
<koleygr> ok
<xeirwn> xmmmmm giati 8eleis tote ta pio kainourgia ?
<koleygr> https://www.debian.org/distrib/
<north> gia na einai simvata me ola ta programmata
<koleygr> διαλεξε το 32-bit netinst iso
<koleygr> ειναι κατω απο το small installation image
<xeirwn> se desktop 8a ta baleis? 'h se laptop?
<north> desktop
<north> na ta peraso meta se DVD kai apo ekei egatastasi?
<north> dld na anoi3o to iso ekei etsi?
<koleygr> μπορεις να τα περασεις σε στικακι
<koleygr> ακομα και μικρο
<koleygr> ειναι μια 400αρια MB
<north> nai 315 einai
<north> an anoi3ei to iso de ginete megalitero?
<koleygr> αν εχεις στικακι γραψε το σε στικακι
<koleygr> αλλιως σε απλο cd
<koleygr> αλλα πες μου με τι προγραμμα θα το κανεις και απο τι λειτουργικο
<north> ti enoeis?
<koleygr> σε windows εισαι?
<koleygr> ή σε ubuntu?
<north> a ubuntu
<north> vasika
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> κατεβασε το unetbootin
<koleygr> το εχεις?
<north> oxi ti einai afto?
<koleygr> ενα προγραμμα που φτιαχνει bootable στικακια
<koleygr> βρες το απο το software center
<koleygr> πρεπει να υπαρχει εκει
<north> nai tha to do
<koleygr> εχεις κανενα laptop να μιλαμε κατα την εγκατασταση να σε βοηθησω?
<pola_lol> καλησπέρα σε όλους
<north> mpa den exo..
<koleygr> καλησπερα
<north> den tha to kano simera
<north> esi genika edo eisai?
<koleygr> north ... τοτε πρεπει να ριξεις μια ματια στο youtube "install debian 8"
<koleygr> ελληνας
<koleygr> Χανιωτης
<north> gia tn egatastasi na rikso matia?
<koleygr> Εχει καποια βηματα το installation που πρεπει να εχεις υποψην
<xeirwn> kalispera pola_lol
<koleygr> ναι ... για installation
<north> a ok
<pola_lol> καλησπέρα xeirwn
<koleygr> πρεπει να αποφασισεις αν θα εχεις dual boot κλπ για αρχη
<a40ntistos> Για νεοφερμένους στο linux τι distro προτείνεται; διάβασα αρκετά ονλινε ότι το Ubuntu είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση για να μάθει κάποιος. Η γνώμη σας;
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρα pola_lol
<xeirwn> sumfonoume...kala diabases
<koleygr> Ναι ... το ubuntu και το linux mint ειναι απο τις πιο ευκολες διανομες για νεους στο linux
<pola_lol> μετά απο μέρες προσπάθειας κατάφερα να εγκαταστείσω tα ubuntu 14.04
<xeirwn> kai pws sou fainonte ?
<pola_lol> παρθενική επαφή με το λειτουργικὸ κ με το chat  εδώ εννοείτε ^_^
<pola_lol> δε ξερω ακόμα
<koleygr> Στο chat πως μπηκες?
<xeirwn> fainetai...alla mhn kollas...oloi edw ma8ainoume
<koleygr> απο τη σελιδα του forum?
<pola_lol> δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τίποτα
<a40ntistos> και να βάλω 14.04 η την τελευταία; 15. somthing?
<pola_lol> πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα ήταν να μπώ εδώ ^_^
<koleygr> για νεους χρηστες ειναι καλυτερα οι διανομες LTS
<koleygr> 14.04 δηλαδη
<xeirwn> egw exw thn 14.04 LTS , kai eimai upereuxaristimenos
<koleygr> αλλα αν δε βιαζεσαι περιμενε κανα μηνα
<pola_lol> ναι τα TLS εχω βάλει
<koleygr> να βγει η 16.04
<koleygr> pola_lol LTS λεγονται
<koleygr> Long Time Support
<xeirwn> par8eniki epafh me to ubuntu , 'h genika me to linux ?
<a40ntistos> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια
<pola_lol> ε καλά.... κεκτυμένη ταχύτητα
<koleygr> τιποτα
<koleygr> στο ειπα μηπως και δεν ηταν τυπογραφικο
<pola_lol> μαλλων πρεπει να σταματησω να βαζω κ τονους ^_^
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> βοηθαει
<koleygr> λολ
<pola_lol> οχι τυπογραφικο κ βιασυνη μαζι ηταν
<koleygr> οκ
<pola_lol> παλευα να τα εγκαταστησω σε mac book air  alla kapoy skalvse h diadikasia
<xeirwn> asxoleisai me fotografia ?
<pola_lol>   κ τελικα τα εβαλα στο Imac
<pola_lol> ρωτας εμενα  xeirwn?
<xeirwn> nai pola_lol
<pola_lol> οχι δεν ασχολουμαι με τιποτα τετοιο
<xeirwn> ok
<pola_lol> αλλα οσο ζεις ποτε δεν ξερεις
<xeirwn> ee nai..pote den einai arga :-)
<north> xereto prepei na figo ego.. thz gia t voithia
<xeirwn> na pas sto kalo north
<koleygr> τιποτα
<koleygr> Γεια χαρα
<north> otan kano egatastasi paizei na mpo :P
<pola_lol> εχω μια μανια να ασχολουμαι συνεχεια με κατι ας ειναι κ καινουργιο
<north> bb
<pola_lol> οπως τα ubuntu
<pola_lol> bb north
<a40ntistos> Άλλη μια ερώτηση αμα δεν σας κουράζω
<koleygr> καν την
<xeirwn> oxi den kourazeis
<a40ntistos> αφού κάνω το partition στο σκληρό από τα windows μετά θα κάνω boot από το stick και στις επιλογές εκεί τι θα διαλέξω; to setup alongside η το Something else?
<koleygr> το something else
<koleygr> και θα επιλεξεις το partition που εφτιαξες
<xeirwn> 8a kanei dualboot ?
<koleygr> και θα βαλεις mountpoint  το "/"
<a40ntistos> ναι dualboot λέω
<koleygr> και θα φτιαξεις και ενα swap παρτισιον για το linux
<a40ntistos> το swap κάπου διάβασα ότι πρέπει να είναι το 2πλάσιο μέγεθος από την Ram
<a40ntistos> ισχύει;
<koleygr> ποση ram εχεις?
<a40ntistos> 8gb
<koleygr> oxi
<xeirwn> mia xara einai
<a40ntistos> τι μέγεθος να είναι τότε το swap;
<koleygr> 8 Gb swap ειναι αρκετη
<a40ntistos> ωραία
<koleygr> για να τρεχεις και πολυ βαριες εφαρμογες
<a40ntistos> ναι, γενικότερα θέλω να προσπαθήσω τουλάχιστον να το έχω σπίτι για όλες τις χρήσεις
<a40ntistos> οπότε να γίνει το main OS
<xeirwn> a40ntistos, exeis empeiria apo partitioning se linux , 'h se windows ?
<a40ntistos> Όχι τρελή, είδα όμως στα windows ότι πας disk managment πατάς πάνω στο σκληρό και κάνεις το partition
<a40ntistos> και μετά στο ubuntu αν επιλέξεις something else πας βρίσκεις αυτό το partition και του κάνεις ένα swap και ένα /
<a40ntistos> είδα πράγμα από videos :p
<xeirwn> ok tote proxwra :-)
<pola_lol> παιδια εγω μολις την εκανα αυτη τι διαδικασια που λετε
<pola_lol> εχω ενα τεταρτο τωρα που την τελειωσα και εβαλα τα ubuntu
<xeirwn> kati polu xrhsimo sthn olh diadikasia einai to gparted pou uparxei mesa sto iso
<pola_lol> αλλα εγω imac οχι windows
<pola_lol>  αλλα σιγα της διαφορες που θα εχουν
<pola_lol> σαν νεως χρηστης καμια συμβουλη η συνδεσμο για να εντρυφησω στο πως δουλευει το λειτουργικο?
<koleygr> ισως λιγο googling σου κανει καλο
<a40ntistos> xeirwn: αυτό θα το περάσω κάπως που λες;
<a40ntistos> η γίνεται μόνο του;
<pola_lol>  koleygr  αυτο ειναι σιγουρο πως θα συμβει ουτως η αλλως
<pola_lol> απο  googling αλλο τιποτα
<koleygr> a40ntistos υπαρχςι μεσα στο live DVD του ubuntu και μπορεις να το τρεξεις οταν μπεις στο live DVD πριν διαλεξεις εγκατασταση
<koleygr> για να φτιαξεις τα partitions ειναι
<koleygr> ναι pola_lol θα χρειαστει αρκετο googling
<xeirwn> to gparted einai enswmatomeno ston installer tou ubuntu, me to pou 8a ftaseis na kaneis diamorfosh sta partitions , sthn pragmatikotita xrhsimopoieis idi to gparted
<koleygr> για να μαθεις πχ τι ειναι το mount a partition
<koleygr> ριξε μια ματια στο mount προς το παρον
<koleygr> ειναι χρησιμη εντολη
<koleygr> χρειαζεται που και που
<xeirwn> alla sthn periptosh pou epilekseis alongsite, 8a sou ta kanei ola automata o installer tou ubuntu
<koleygr> επισης μπορεις να ριξεις μια ματια στο software center
<koleygr> να δεις πως εγκαθιστας και απεγκαθιστας προγραμματα
<koleygr> pola_lol ταινιες κατεβαζεις?
<pola_lol> ερωτηση...οταν δειχνει κοκκινο το ονομα ειναι prive μυνημα?
<koleygr> ειναι μηνυμα με το ονομα σου
<koleygr> που απευθυνεται σε εσενα
<koleygr> για να το προσεξεις το κανει
<koleygr> σου εστειλα ενα πριβε να δεις πως ειναι
<pola_lol> μαλιστα....περιτω να πω πως δεν ξερω πως να το κανω αυτο
<koleygr> με δεξι κλικ πανω στο ονομα
<pola_lol> παντως οχι δεν κατεβαζω βλεπω μονο  on-line
<koleygr> βγαζει open dialog η κατι τετοιο
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> σε ρωτησα επειδη πολλες φορες οι υποτιτλοι ή και αλλα txt files εχουν κακη κωδικοποιηση και θελουν μια διαδικασια για να την αλλαξεις και να διαβασει σωστα το κειμενο
<pola_lol> μιλας για συγχρονισμο?
<koleygr> Αν θες να εχεις καποιον client για irc μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να κατεβασεις το xchat
<koleygr> οχι
<koleygr> για αλλαγη κωδικοποιησης
<pola_lol> μια φορα παλιοτερα χρειαστηκε να το κανω αλλα δεν ξανα ασχοληθηκα μετα
<koleygr> τα κωδικοποιημενα σε windows αρχεια δεν τα διαβαζουν απευθειας τα linux
<pola_lol> οχι θεμα με κωδικοποιηση δεν μου ετυχε ευτυχως
<pola_lol> αλλα παλι....εγω εχω χρονια που δεν δουλευω windows κ εχω βρει την υγεια μου
<pola_lol> σταθερα σε mac εχω μεινει
<pola_lol> εκτος απο τωρα που θελω να δω κ κατι αλλο περα απο mac
<koleygr> τα linux ειναι ανοιχτο λογισμικο
<koleygr> και για εμενα αυτο δεν εξαγοραζεται με τιποτα αλλο
<koleygr> τα περισσοτερα λινουξ
<a40ntistos> koleygr τι χρησιμοποιείς atm;
<koleygr> atm?
<pola_lol> tvra ennoei
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> debian
<koleygr> debian 8
<a40ntistos> at the moment, sorry
<koleygr> debian και xchat σαν irc client
<pola_lol> εγω παντως με  το mac os δεν εχω θεμα τα αξιζε τα λεφτα του κσαν μηχανημα
<koleygr> ο χειρων μου τον εμαθε τον client
<a40ntistos> ο xeirwn θα μας μάθει όλους νομίζω :)
<pola_lol> απλα δεν θελω να μεινω μονο σε αυτο κ εξου κ ο λογος που εβαλα  linux
<koleygr> Δεν ειχα ποτε mac αλλα για music εφαρμογες εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα
<pola_lol> εαν μου αρεσουν κ ειναι βολικα θα τα δουλευω κ αυτα αναλογα τη λειτουργεια
<pola_lol> ειναι μια αγνωστη γη για μενα κ θελω να την εξερυνησω
<pola_lol> δεν ειναι μονο για μουσικη
<pola_lol> εχει πολλα θετικα
<pola_lol> να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις εχει τυχη περιπτωση με την γυναικα μου που δεν ξερει κ αγγλικα κιολας
<pola_lol> κ εχω γυρισει σπιτι απο την δουλεια κ βρηκα να εχει κανει με της φιλες της στο   iMovie παπαδες
<pola_lol> μιλαμε για υπερ-παραγωγη κατασταση βιντεακι με μουσικη , ενσωματωση λεζαντες αλλαγες σε εφε κ παει λεγοντας
<pola_lol> δεν ειχε σχεδων καμια ιδεα απο κομπιουτερ τοτε
<koleygr> καλη φαση
<pola_lol> εμαθε να δουλευει πανευκολα σε  mac αλλα αν την βαεκις τωρα σε  windows  δεν ξερει ουτ το  chrome να ανοιξει
<pola_lol> ......
<pola_lol> μαλλων πρεπει να αλλαξω πληκτρολογιο καποια στιγμη
<pola_lol> καποια κουμπια δεν πιανουν καλα
<koleygr> εγω εχω παρει ενα της microsoft
<koleygr> ενα απλο
<pola_lol> κ γραφωντας γρηγορα γινετε μπαχαλο η κατασταση
<koleygr> ειναι οτι πρεπει για λινουξ
<xeirwn> oso pio aplo toso kalutero.....kai gia mena
<pola_lol> εγω προσπαθουσα για τα  linux στο λαπτοπ αλλα καπου κατι δεν πηγενε καλα κ μεχρι να βρω τι λυση τα περασα στο κομπιουτερ
<pola_lol> ειναι λαπτοπ του 2007 κ ειπα ας το ανεβασω λιγακι
<xeirwn> sxedon 10 xronwn eee ?
<koleygr> δε μπυραζει ... μπορεις να βαλεις κανενα debian στο λαπτοπ
<pola_lol> μιας κ τα linux ειναι οτι πρεπει για παλια μηχανηματα
<koleygr> τι μνημη εχει το λαπτοπ?
<xeirwn> sorry , kai gia kainourgia mhxanhmata einai episis mia xara :-P
<pola_lol> κοιτα....ειναι μπερδεμα η κατασταση
<pola_lol> το λαπτοπ δεν εχει πια οθονη κ το δουλευω στην τηλεοραση
<xeirwn> karalol
<pola_lol> κ μαλλων επειδη ειναι με ανταπτορα συνδεδεμενο δημιουργητε προβλημα
<koleygr> καλη φαση... και για να το παρεις μαζι σου να δουλεψεις ... παιρνεις και την tv
<koleygr> lol
<xeirwn> lol
<pola_lol> η απλα επειδη ειναι παλιο κ με λιγη μνημη ισως αργει να φορτωση
<pola_lol> ολα ειναι ικασιες βασικα
<koleygr> ποση μνημη εχει?
<pola_lol> οταν θα εχω χρονο κ ψυχικη ηρεμια θα το παλεψω καλυτερα
<pola_lol> αν θυμαμαι καλα 2gb
<pola_lol> κ ειναι φιξ δεν μεγαλωνει
<a40ntistos> Υπάρχει περίπτωση με τα ubuntu να μην υπάρχει συμβατότητα με hardware του laptop;
<pola_lol> MacBookAir early 2007
<pola_lol> μπορει κ αυτο να ισχυει
<pola_lol> γιατι ηδα στο ψαξιμο που εκανα για της συμβατοτητες
<pola_lol> κ δεν ειμαι σιγουρος τι εκανα μιας κ ειχα μερες που παλευα να βρω tutorials  για mac κ linux
<pola_lol> κ απο καποιο σημειο κ μετα εχασα τι μπαλα κ την ψυχραιμια μου
<koleygr> μπορει να επρεπε να περασεις 32 bit
<koleygr> δοκιμασες?
<pola_lol> εξου κ το ονομα pola_lol ^_^
<koleygr> ή μονο 64αρια δοκιμασες?
<xeirwn> nai uparxei , gi auto trexoume prwta to live usb gia na doume kata poso douleuei kala me to laptop
<xeirwn> a40ntistos,
<pola_lol> ετρεξα την δοκιμη αλλα καθοταν για πολυ ωρα μαυρη η οθονη
<pola_lol> λογο μνημης ισωσ η επειδη δεν εχει οθονη κ ειναι με καλωδιο
<pola_lol> δεν ξερω
<pola_lol> θα το παλεψω κ καποια αλλη στιγμη
<koleygr> pola_lol δοκιμασες 32αρια ή 64αρια?
<pola_lol> παντως μεχρι το σημειο που εμφανιζετε η μωβ οθονη κ φορτωνη το λειτουργικο (οπος εκανα στο κομπιουτερ) δεν εφτασα στο λαπτοπ
<pola_lol> μαλλων την 64 bit
<pola_lol> δεν θυμαμαι να σου πω με σιγουρια
<pola_lol> θα προσπαθησω αλλη στιγμη κ με της 2 περιπτωσης κ θα σας πω το αποτελεσμα
<pola_lol> παντως μεχρι το σημειο που εμφανιζετε η μωβ οθονη κ φορτωνη το λειτουργικο (οπος εκανα στο κομπιουτερ) δεν εφτασα στο λαπτοπ ουτε σε δοκιμης κατασταση αλλα ουτε κ εγκαταστασης
<pola_lol> αυτα
<pola_lol> να μην σας ζαλιζω κι αλλο με αυτο το θεμα
<pola_lol> η ουσια ειναι πως τωρα εχω εναν καινουργιο κοσμο να εξερευνησω ^_^
<koleygr> Τα 32αρια να δοκιμασεις απευθειας στο λαπτοπ την αλλη φορα
<koleygr> δεν αξιζει να προσπαθησεις 64αρια
<koleygr> μπορει να εφταιγε κι αυτο
<pola_lol> θα τα δοκιμασω ολα θα σκασω αν δεν φτασω σε καποιου ειδους αδιεξοδο
<xeirwn> kalh sou epituxia pola_lol  :)
<pola_lol> οταν ολες η περιπτωσεις αποτυχουν θα τα παρατεισω
<a40ntistos> Τα λέμε το βράδυ!
<a40ntistos> ελπίζω και από άλλο OS :)
<pola_lol> ευχαριστω  xeirwn
<a40ntistos> Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους
<koleygr> γεια σου a40ntistos
<xeirwn> oxi...apla 8a epistrepseis edw kai 8a rwtiseis xana ;_)
<pola_lol> χαχαχαχαχααααα
<xeirwn> eee nai
<pola_lol> μπορει να ισχυει αυτο :p
<pola_lol> η ωρα ειναι οντως 6?
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> ακι 10
<pola_lol> ναι
<pola_lol> οντως ειναι 6 κ 10
<pola_lol> παω να την πεσω
<pola_lol> δουλευω νυχτα κ δεν θα την παλεψω
<pola_lol> οεο
<pola_lol> καληνυχτα απο μενα για σημερα
<pola_lol> ραντεβου αυριο παλι
<pola_lol> μηπως μεχρι τοτε να εχω βαλει κ το xchat?
<pola_lol> ειναι καλυτερο απ το να μιλαω απο σελιδα του mozila  ετσι?
<xeirwn> kalh sou nuxta pola_lol
<koleygr> καλο βραδυ
<koleygr> δοκιμασε το xchat
<koleygr> στο freenode βρισκεις το ubuntu-gr
<a40ntistos> Γεια σας και πάλι :)
<koleygr> καλως τον a40ntistos
<koleygr> ποτε θα σε σαραντησουν?
<a40ntistos> Πάλι καλά τουλάχιστον το διαβάζεις σωστά
<a40ntistos> έχω ακούσει τόσα χρόνια... :)
<koleygr> λολ
<a40ntistos> Κάνω back up τα αρχεία από τα windows σε περίπτωση που τα κάνω όλα χάλια :)
<koleygr> καλο ειναι αυτο ετσι κι αλλιως
<koleygr> καλο ειναι να εχεις εναν εξωτερικο σκληρο να κανεις το buckup σου κατα καιρους
<a40ntistos> Βασικά μπήκα disk managment
<a40ntistos> και ανακάλυψα ότι για κάποιο λόγο ο ένας σκληρός που υπάρχει στο laptop για κάποιο δικό του λόγο έχει 3-4 partitions
<a40ntistos> οπότε φοβάμαι ότι κάτι κακό θα γίνει :)
<koleygr> τι παρτισιονς ειναι?
<koleygr> μπορεις να δεις τα χαρακτηριστηκά τους?
<a40ntistos> Βασικά το lapto είναι alienware και φαντάζομαι από μόνα τους κάτι θα κάνουν
<a40ntistos> τι χαρακτηριστικά να δω θες;
<koleygr> δεν ξερω καν τι ειναι αυτο το alienware που λες
<koleygr> οποτε ασε να σου απαντησει αλλος
<koleygr> λογικα θα μπορεις να κανεις manual εγκατασταση φτιαχνοντας πρωτα τα partitions πριν την εγκατασταση
<kerato> synh8ws ta windows ftiaxnoun 2 apo mona tous, to trito fantazomai einai tou kataskeyasth
<kerato> poso to agorases a40ntistos
<a40ntistos> Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς
<a40ntistos> αλλά ήταν νομίζω 1.500 περίπου
<kerato> de ta les kai liga
<kerato> afto to pc pou grafw twra to pira 80 eurw
<a40ntistos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbABy9ul11I btw έκλαψα λίγο
<a40ntistos> δεν τα λες και πολλά :p
<xeirwn> a40ntistos, poio modelo exeis ?
<a40ntistos> xmm
<xeirwn> gurise to apo katw kai diabase to tampelaki model: ?
<a40ntistos> xeirwn: p18e
<xeirwn> vre auto einai kainourgio...pote to phres ?
<a40ntistos> Prin ena xrono nomizw
<a40ntistos> Me ta partitions telika pou exei mpolika ti na kanw?
<a40ntistos> na to afhsw? :)
<xeirwn> miso
<a40ntistos> exei ena 500 mb ena 40 ena 750 mb kai ena 9gb
<a40ntistos> kai ton C: pou einai 460gb
<a40ntistos> Δύσκολα τα πράγματα ¨π
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-22
<a40ntistos> Καλημέρα
<koleygr> καλημέρα
<a40ntistos> αν και συννεφιασμένη :p
<koleygr> Στα χανια ειναι μια χαρα
<a40ntistos> Λατρεμένα Χανιά
<talos-mintgr> Καλημέρα
<kerato> hi
<a40ntistos> Καλημέρα talos-mintgr και kerato
<koleygr> a40ntistos μια σκεψη ειναι να δοκιμασεις τα μιντ μηπως και τρεχουν καλυτερα και μια αλλη να δοκιμασεις η να βαλεις κατευθειαν debian
<koleygr> ολα αυτα ειναι debian-based ετσι κι αλλιως
<a40ntistos> koleygr που συμπέρανες ότι τελικά δεν τα κατάφερα; :)
<koleygr> μου το ειπε ο χειρων
<talos-mintgr> Τι προβλημα υπάρχει ?
<koleygr> οτι θα εμπαινες για βοηθεια
<koleygr> και χρειαζεσαι καποιον πιο εμπειρο με το κολλημα που σου παρουσιαζει το live
<koleygr> ισως ο talos μπορει να σε βοηθησει και σ αυτο
<koleygr> πες του
<koleygr> δεν ειναι πως δεν τα καταφερες
<a40ntistos> Βασικά τώρα είμαι στην δουλειά και δεν έχω το laptop μπροστά
<a40ntistos> ουσιαστικά το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι έβαζα το live usb πατούσα Start ubuntu without Installing
<koleygr> ειναι πως κολλει το live και αυτο σημαινει πως καποιο προβλημα μπορει να σου παρουσιασουν αν τα βαλεις
<koleygr> μπορει με drivers γραφικων να λυνεται το προβλημα
<a40ntistos> φόρτωνε κανονικά και κλπ και όταν έφτανε στην επιφάνεια εργασίας πάγωνε εκεί.. μόνο το mouse κουνιόταν
<talos-mintgr> LivCD ή LiveUSB ?
<a40ntistos> LiveUSB
<talos-mintgr> Δοκιμάσες καποιο Live με ποιο ελαφρύ γραφικό περιβάλλον ?
<a40ntistos> Δοκίμασα και τα Fedora
<a40ntistos> ( δεν ξέρω αν έχουν πιο ελαφρύ περιβάλλον)
<a40ntistos> μπαίνει στο desktop αλλά μετά όταν για τεστ έτρεχα κάποιες εφαρμογές δεν άνοιγαν
<kerato> einai ayto to alienware pou legame?
<talos-mintgr> Τρεχει το laptop κάποιο άλλο λειτουργικό? / Εχεις τσεκάρει μνήμες και θερμοκρασίες ?
<a40ntistos> kerato: ναι
<talos-mintgr> Ποσο παλιο είναι ?
<a40ntistos> talos-mintgr: Windows 8
<a40ntistos> περίπου πριν ένα χρόνο το πήρα
<kerato> kati allo paizei to mixanima einai toumpano
<kerato> dokimase me allo usb
<a40ntistos> το έκανα αυτό
<a40ntistos> και από άλλα θυρα
<a40ntistos> και με άλλο flashaki
<a40ntistos> και έκανα και LiveUsb και από άλλο πρόγραμμα
<talos-mintgr> Και αυτό που λέει το κερατο και δοκιμασε Linux Mint Xfce εκδοση. Το καλό του mint είναι πως το 17.0 17.1 17.2 17.3 έχουν διαφορετικούς πυρηνες και αναβαθμίζωνται
<kerato> talos-mintgr : esy ekrsakes ekeino ton typo pou rwtage pws na peiraksei ta permissions sta files se mia mysql?
<kerato> hahah
<talos-mintgr> Εχω κράξει τόσο κόσμο αν ακούω μαλακίες χαχαχα
<kerato> ekrakses se eisagwgika
<talos-mintgr> αν πετυχείς καποιο πυρηνα που να παιζει τον κρατάς και μετα δοκιμάζεις με αλλο γραφικό περιβάλλον
<talos-mintgr> Κάνεις και μια αναβάθμιση κρατώντας τον πυρήνα και είσαι κομπλέ
<a40ntistos> χμμμ ναι δεν νομίζω να καταλάβα :)
<a40ntistos> ωστόσο τώρα που το έψαξα
<talos-mintgr> Ενα ενα λοιπόν
<a40ntistos> η λύση που βρήκα να δοκιμάσω είναι
<talos-mintgr> Η εκδοση με xfce ειναι απλή και δεν ζορίζει την κάρτα γραφικών αν το θέμα είναι εκεί
<a40ntistos> να χρησιμοποιήσω την nomodeset command
<talos-mintgr> Σουλέυει με nomdeset ?
<kerato> dokimase to de xaneis tipota
<kerato> to poly poly na mi bootarei
<talos-mintgr> kerato: Ηταν πριν εβδομαδες στο facebook ?
<a40ntistos> δεν ξέρω, δεν το έκανα το βράδυ, τώρα το βρήκα σε οδηγούς με κάποιους που είχαν το ίδιο θέμα με εμένα
<talos-mintgr> Το nomdeset ειναι το πρώτο που κάνουμε. Νομιζα πως σε ειχαν περιλάβει άλλοι πριν
<kerato> nai prin kamia 10ria meres
<talos-mintgr> Ναι ειμαι ο κυριος Ασφαδελάκης εκει
<a40ntistos> όχι δεν το έκανα talos-mintgr
<a40ntistos> και κάποιοι άλλοι είδα δούλεψε με acpi = off
<a40ntistos> το μηχάνημα πάντως είναι πολύ δυνατό σε specs
<a40ntistos> βεβαία μπορεί και αυτό να του φταίει :p
<talos-mintgr> Κατο δεν αρέσει στην μητρική
<talos-mintgr> Και τα δυο αξίζει να τα δοκιμάσεις καθώς και συνδιασμό τους. Και θέλεις μάλλον καινούργιους πυρήνες
<talos-mintgr> Δεν βλάπτει να δοκιμάσεις πάντως τα διάφορα mint διαδοχικά. Τα 17.0 17.1 17.2 17.3 έχουν διαφορετικούς πυρήνες
<a40ntistos> ok
<talos-mintgr> Ετσι αν δουλέψει πχ με το 17.0 το εγκαθηστάς και μετα το αναβαθμίσεις αφοβα στην τελευταία έκδοση
<a40ntistos> απλά με συμβούλευσαν αρκετοί να ξεκινήσω με Ubuntu και να μάθω εκεί που είναι λίγο πιο εύκολα και έχουν καλό support kai community
<a40ntistos> Και μετά να δοκιμάσω κάποιο άλλο distro
<talos-mintgr> Και δεν σου αρεσει το xfce ειτε περνασ απο πάνω αλλο περιβάλλον, είτε ξαναγκαθηστας αυτό που δουλεψε με το περιβάλλον που θές
<talos-mintgr> Στην βάση τους είναι τα ίδια, και 95% οτι ισχύει στο ενα ισχύει και στο άλλο
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά δεν έχεις περιβάλλον unity
<talos-mintgr> Δεν θέλω να σου κάνω προσυλητισμό μέσα σε ξένο μαγαζί παντως ΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<kerato> telospantwn dokimase arxika me diafores parametrous sto boot
<kerato> nomodeset, acpi=off, noapic
<a40ntistos> talos-mintgr: χαχα ¨)
<a40ntistos> ναι kerato αυτό θα κάνω και θα ξαναμπω να ρωτήσω αν δεν πάει καλά και πάλι :)
<talos-mintgr> η βάλτε τα όλλα και μετα αρχισε να βγάζεις
<xeirwn> kalimera paides
<a40ntistos> Καλως τον
<xeirwn> se boi8aei kapoios idi ?
<xeirwn> a40ntistos, ...brhkes lush ?
<a40ntistos> είμαι δουλειά τώρα xeirwn
<a40ntistos> οπότε δεν έχω το λαπτοπ μαζί
<a40ntistos> ωστόσο αυτό που είπαμε και είδα και στο Ιντερνετ
<a40ntistos> είναι να κάνω
<a40ntistos> να χρησιμοποιήσω την nomodeset command
<xeirwn> nai mporeis na to kaneis auto...an kai den einai toso palio to laptop sou
<xeirwn> egw eimai sto krebati gmto.....
<kerato> monos?
<kerato> wink wink
<xeirwn> bhxas puretos kai duspnoia....oti kalutero
<a40ntistos> οοο κουράγιο, περαστικά!
<xeirwn> se afhnw, isws ta poume to bradaki....mhn distaseis na rwthseis kai allous gia na se boi8hsoun
<pola_lol> καλησπερα σε ολους ^_^
<a40ntistos> καλώς τον
<pola_lol>  πολυ ησυχια εχει σημερα
<simosx> είναι ωραία και ήσυχα
<a40ntistos> pola_lol πως πάει με το Ubuntu; τα καταφέρνεις;
<a40ntistos> Να μαι και εγώ :)
<a40ntistos> kerato koleygr xeirwn talos-mintgr είναι κανείς εδώ; :)
<talos-mintgr> άπε
<a40ntistos> την εντολή nomodeset την βάζω μετά το quiet splash --
<a40ntistos> ?
<kerato> nomodeset quiet splash
<kerato> kai ctrl+x gia na synexisei to boot
<a40ntistos> μπήκαααααα
<a40ntistos> επιτέλους
<a40ntistos> βασικά το έβαλα μετά το quiet splash και το πάτησα
<kerato> to idio einai
<a40ntistos> και μου κόλλησε σε μια μαύρη οθόνη για ώρα
<a40ntistos> και έκανα restart και έγραψα
<a40ntistos> acpi=off και μπήκε!
<kerato> ok
<a40ntistos> θαύμα
<kerato> mono ubuntu 8es na exei to laptop?
<a40ntistos> e oxi dual boot θα ήθελα
<a40ntistos> ωστόσο δεν έχει ασυρμάτο δεν έχει τίποτα
<a40ntistos> αλλά τουλάχιστον δουλεέυει
<a40ntistos> :)
<kerato> ftiaxnontai afta
<kerato> hopefully
<kerato> vasika 8a voh8ouse na mpeis sto irc apo to ubuntu
<a40ntistos> τώρα είμαι από άλλο laptop
<a40ntistos> το έχω ανοιχτό δίπλα μου
<kerato> pata ctrl+alt+T gia na anoikseis ena terminal
<kerato> kai grapse to ekshs
<kerato> lspci -nn|grep -i wireless
<a40ntistos> το πατησα
<a40ntistos> να περιμένω κάτι;
<kerato> nai ti grafei
<a40ntistos> χμμ τίποτα
<kerato> poio montelo einai to laptop
<a40ntistos> p18e
<a40ntistos> 17"
<a40ntistos> έκλεισα και ξανα άνοιξα terminal και το ίδιο
<a40ntistos> μόλις πατάω την εντολή αναβοσβήνει ένα τετράγωνο από κάτω
<kerato> 8a prepei na vreis poio chipaki exei
<kerato> yparxoun kapou ta specs tou?
<a40ntistos> chipaki ti ennoeis
<a40ntistos> epeksergasti?
<a40ntistos> h thn asurmath karta?
<kerato> thn karta
<a40ntistos> μισό γιατί κόλλησε
<a40ntistos> και του κάνω restart
<a40ntistos> έφαγε ζόρι μάλλον :P
<kerato> fantazomai ayto exei kai uefi kai seure boot e
<a40ntistos> nai
<a40ntistos> alla to secure boot exthes to ekleisa
<kerato> ok
<a40ntistos> Έλεγα μήπως έφταιγε αυτό
<a40ntistos> :P
<a40ntistos> βασικά το κόλλημα το έφαγε πριν όταν του έβαλα καλώδιο δικτύου
<a40ntistos> ethernet
<a40ntistos> και τώρα που το άνοιξα με το καλώδιο πάνω δεν ανοίγει.. freezarei πάλι στο desktop
<kerato> malista
<kerato> den einai kala shmadia afta
<kerato> de to afheis opws einai?
<kerato> h dokimase me kanan allo kernel
<kerato> me poio ubuntu bootares
<kerato> version
<a40ntistos> 14.04
<a40ntistos> να δοκιμάσω 15.10;
<kerato> katevase to kainourgio
<kerato> 16.04
<a40ntistos> έχει βγει;
<kerato> einai beta akoma alla den peirazei
<a40ntistos> οκ
<kerato> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<a40ntistos> μπήκα τώρα από windows na to katebasw
<a40ntistos> να κάνω και το usb
<a40ntistos> 1.5gb είναι ζωη να έχει
<a40ntistos> σε 7 λεπτά θα είναι στην παρέα μας
<a40ntistos> reboot :)
<a40ntistos> καλά νεα, έπαιξε χωρίς να κάνω acpi=off
<a40ntistos> η ανάλυση είναι πολύ καλύτερη
<xeirwn> ante kaloruziko :)
<a40ntistos> καμιά σχέση!
<a40ntistos> βέβαια ασύρματο δεν έχω πάλι
<a40ntistos> πάτησα ωστόσο την εντολή στο terminal και τώρα βγάζει
<a40ntistos> network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless
<kerato> wraia
<kerato> prepei na to syndeseis me ethernet
<kerato> meta kane oti leei o mastoras sthn prwth apanthsh edw
<kerato> https://askubuntu.com/questions/590442/how-can-i-install-broadcom-wireless-adapter-bcm4352-802-11ac-pcid-14e443b1-r
<a40ntistos> Έβαλα καλώδιο
<a40ntistos> και πήγα στο Software & Updates
<a40ntistos> και το είχε στο additional Drivers
<a40ntistos> ready
<kerato> doulevei twra to wireless?
<a40ntistos> aera :D
<kerato> wraia giati sxolasame kiolas
<kerato> ta leme
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-23
<a40ntistos> Καλημέρα
<robopal> hellooooo
<talos-mintgr> καλημέρα
<kerato> hi
<a40ntistos> kalhmera talos-mintgr
<robopal> hi guys
<robopal> to forum poso kairo einai offline?
<a40ntistos> Hello :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-24
<giorgos> Καλό μεσημέρι,είμαι καινούργιος σε ολα αυτα και χρειάζομαι βοήθεια για εγκαταστήσω το vpn.Τα αγγλικά δεν είναι καλά.Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή ubuntu 14.04
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρα :)
<grigoris> kalispera
<grigoris> einai kaneis edo?
<kerato> hi
<grigoris> hi , do you speek greek?
<kerato> ela nai
<grigoris> orea
<grigoris> thelo na rithmiso to ekiga gia na exv toys filoys moy sto facebook
<grigoris> ksereis pos?
<kerato> no sorry
<grigoris> ok
<grigoris> ta leme
<kerato> allos enas eyxaristhmenos user
<xeirwn> lol kerato
<a40ntistos> lol kerato , ήταν γρήγορος ωστόσο
<Constantine> Hi
<cripper99> hi
<cripper99> ειναι κανεις
<cripper99> εχω ενα προβλημα παιδια με τα ubuntu
<kerato> pes
<cripper99> exw windows 7 kai thelw na balw kai ubutu na trexw kai ta dio diladi
<cripper99> loipon katabasa ta ubuntu 14.04.2
<cripper99> at ekana install
<cripper99> ola kala kai otan anigoun me bgazei ston termatiko twn ubuntu giati leei den entopistike /tmp
<kerato> ara not ola kala
<cripper99> nai den ta anigei kaholou
<cripper99> mono se grames entolwn me bazei
<kerato> se busybox diladi?
<kerato> h fortwnei o kernel kanonika?
<kerato> opws kai na exei
<kerato> 8a protina na ksanakaneis apo thn arxh to install, pio prosektika afth th fora
<kerato> kane manually to partrioning
<cripper99> to ekana 3 fores
<cripper99> les xirokinita
<cripper99> egw ebaza automata
<cripper99> ok thanks tha to dokimasw
<kerato> exeis efi/uefi/gpt kati apo afta?
<cripper99> sto iso??
<kerato> no sto pc sou
<cripper99> katse na dw sto fakelo ubuntu an exei
<cripper99> oxi den exei
<cripper99> auta ta exei mono to iso
<kerato> cripper99 den me katalaves
<kerato> ta paliotera pc eixan mbr (master boot record) kai to paradosiako bios
<kerato> poso palio einai to mhxanhma sou
<cripper99> 7 xronia to exw
<cripper99> alla to ekna format prin 14 mines
<kerato> ok
<cripper99> alla me 7aria
<cripper99> exeiw kamia idea ti mporei na fteei??
<kerato> poso xwro edwses gia to ubuntu?
<cripper99> 18gb
<kerato> einai kapws liga alla ftanoun
<kerato> tbh de kserw ti mporei na ftaiei
<cripper99> exeis spoudasei to antikeimeno i erasitexnika asxolise??
<kerato> to 2o
<cripper99> iparxei kapios sto forum pou na soudase i na einai aristos gnwsteis
<cripper99> ?
<kerato> me toso liga stoixeia pou dineis esy de 8es gnwsth, medium 8es
<cripper99> file eimai 17 xronwn ,kai eimai psiloasxetos
<cripper99> kathodigiseme na se pw oti thes
<cripper99> apla pes mou ti na dw
<cripper99> kala euxaristrw re file
<pola_lol>   καλησπερα
<pola_lol> εχω ερωτηση αν ακουει κανεις ^_^
<kerato> katse na dynamwsw ta hxeia
<kerato> ok dwse twra
<pola_lol> εχω θεμα με το ασυρματο δυκτιο
<kerato> ti akrivws
<pola_lol> στο μενου για ιντερνετ δεν με αφηνει να πατησω
<pola_lol> ti fi networks disconnected
<kerato> diladi einai sa na mi vlepei thn wifi card sou?
<pola_lol> αν βαλω καλωδιο ολα καλα
<kerato> ok 8a prepei na mpeis apo to ubuntu syndedemeno me to kalwdio
<pola_lol> ναι
<pola_lol> μετα?
<kerato> grapse mia entolh sto terminal gia na doume poia karta exeis
<kerato> lspci -nn|grep -i wireless
<pola_lol> eykolo to exv kanei ayto
<pola_lol> βροαδψομ
<pola_lol> broadcom
<kerato> broadcom poio chip
<pola_lol> w8
<kerato> dwse olo to output, kanto paste edw
<pola_lol> BCM4321 802.11a/b/n/n
<pola_lol> BCM4321 802.11a/b/n/
<pola_lol> απο το λαπτοπ στο κομπιουτερ δυσκολο να το κανω αυτο ^-6
<a40ntistos> pola_lol είσαι με καλώδιο τώρα;
<pola_lol> ειμαι στο κομπιουτερ το λαπτοπ διπλα
<pola_lol> κ δυστυχως τωρα το εχω στο κομπιουτερ το καλωδιο
<pola_lol> καμια προταση?
<pola_lol> το λαπτοπ ειναι macbookair
<kerato> loipon
<kerato> logika 8a paiksei me ton sta driver afto
<kerato> grapse to ekshs
<kerato> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<kerato> dwse ton kwdiko sou
<kerato> kai perimene
<pola_lol> broadcom 802.11 linux sta wireless driver source ειναι ηδη installed
<kerato> gia dwse ena lsmod
<kerato> na doume an einai loades
<kerato> epishs dwse mia
<kerato> rfkill list all
<pola_lol> στο lsmod στο κατεβατο αυτο που βγαζει τι ψαχνω?
<kerato> ton sta
<kerato> sxolasame omws
<kerato> good luck, gotta go
<robopal> :D
<robopal> kati pou na exei mesa broadcom isws?
<pola_lol> lol
<pola_lol> το μονο που μοιαζει με broadcom ειναι ενα bcm5974
<cripper99> cxz
<pola_lol> rfkill list all τι κανει ακριβως?
<cripper99> kerato to katafera
<cripper99> to litoyrgo to LAK
<cripper99> e paidia mpori kapio na steilei tin entoli gia na katebasw obs?
<robopal> pola_lol, den einai auto
<robopal> auto einai gia to trackpad leei to google
<robopal> ti einai obs?
<cripper99> programma katagrafeis othonis
<cripper99> to site
<cripper99> mou leei na grapsw mi entoli sto terminal
<cripper99> einai kaneis developer
<robopal> hello
<robopal> powerrr
<george0k00> τσ
<George0k00> τώρα καλύτερα
<George0k00> Καλησπέρα
<George0k00> the_eye_ ξέρεις πότε θα ξαναλειτουργήσει το forum?
<George0k00> εσείς οι υπόλοιποι ξέρετε πότε θα ανεβεί? :P
<kerato> einai sta mpeta
<the_eye_> George0k00, την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα πιθανό να είναι ενεργό το forum
<robopal> Hi
<kerato> ela robo
<xeirwn> kati phre to mati mou  :-)....polu kala nea auta the_eye_
<koleygr> κι εμενα μου το ειπες εσυ xeirwn
<koleygr> Ελπιζω να μην ειναι παραπληροφορηση
<xeirwn> oxi den einai
<koleygr> Ας αλλαξει καποιος το "μερικες" σε "λιγες" ημερες στο τοπικ
<koleygr> λολ
<robopal> ti malakas pou einai o gatos mou
<robopal> voutikse ti podara tou mesa sto potiri tis koka kolas
<robopal> kai meta to eglufe
<Constantine> :P
<robopal> in other news, μαθαίνω ότι όπου να είναι θα έχουμε φόρουμ;
<a40ntistos> Geia sas :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-25
<robopal> μερα
<robopal> χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες
<cripper99> e
<cripper99> na rotisw kati??
<cripper99> einai kaneis mesa
<koleygr> ρωτα μηπως και το δει κανεις που ξερει
<cripper99> ginetai na balw kai allo xwro sta ubuntu???
<koleygr> μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα live USB και να ανοιξεις χωρο τρεχοντας απο εκει το gparted
<koleygr> Απλως προσεξε οταν κανεις resize τα partitions να κανεις καλυτερα πολλα μικρα βηματα παρα ενα μεγαλο
<koleygr> οταν μικραινεις καποιον αλλο χώρο
<koleygr> Αν χρειαστεις βοηθεια στειλε εδω
<koleygr> cripper99 ξερεις να φτιαξεις ενα live usb?
<koleygr> ουπς
<koleygr> εχει φυγει αυτος
<koleygr> λολ
<xeirwn> xairetw ta paidia
<robopal> γειά σου
<xeirwn> exei kapoios , empeiria apo home network
<robopal> e ti thes na rwtiseis?
<xeirwn> 8elw na kanw share files metaksu desktop wired , kai laptop wireless
<robopal> linux kai ta 2?
<xeirwn> nai debian jessie kai ta duo
<robopal> ok
<robopal> de jerw alla borei na to dei kai sou apantisei kapoios, perimene ligaki
<xeirwn> nasai kala pantos thx
<the_eye_> xeirwn, δες για samba share
<xeirwn> koitaksa idi the_eye_ ...edw kai duo meres to palaiuw , alla exw apelpistei
<xeirwn> gi auto psaxnw kapoion pou na exei kapoia empeiria
<the_eye_> Δώσε link τι είδες ;
<xeirwn> ti den eida ...
<xeirwn> egkatestisa samba kai sta duo, alla connect den ginetai
<the_eye_> είναι στο ίδιο δίκτυο ;
<xeirwn> me ping kai apo tis duo pleures einai successfuly
<xeirwn> pws to blepw auto ?
<xeirwn> an enoeis sto idio router...nai, ektos an enoeis kati allo
<the_eye_> οκ
<the_eye_> shares έχεις ορίσει ;
<xeirwn> oxi den exw kanei kati tetoio...
<the_eye_> πρέπει
<xeirwn> ok , ksereis pws ginetai ?
<the_eye_> δες το samba.conf
<xeirwn> ena xaos ekei mesa , pou na prosanatolistw ?
<the_eye_> Λογικά θα υπάρχει και γραφικό εργαλείο αλλα δεν το ξέρω
<xeirwn> les na uparxei kapou step by step odhgos ?
<the_eye_> ναι
<xeirwn> kalws ton ....
<xeirwn> the_eye_, ebala kai samba , ebala kai NFS , ebala kai filezilla , me kanena apo ta tria den kanw connect
<xeirwn> omws ta ping apo ka8e meria deixnoun kanonika
<the_eye_> Το καθένα είναι διαφορετικό πρωτόκολο
<the_eye_> Έχεις firewall ;
<xeirwn> an exw den to gnwrizw
<xeirwn> me ton filezilla ftanw na diabazw thn lista apo to laptop sto desktop, alla molis tou patisw download , diakoptetai h sundesh apo to desktop
<the_eye_> καπου τα έχεις μπέξει
<the_eye_> βρες έναν οδηγό και ακολούθησε τον
<koleygr> the_eye_ αυτο πως το βλεπεις?
<koleygr> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/debian-samba-server/
<xeirwn> miso na to dw kai auto koleygr
<koleygr> δοκιμασαμε καποια αλλα και δεν επιασα
<koleygr> οκ
<the_eye_> koleygr, εξαιρετικός οδηγός
<koleygr> ωραια
<xeirwn> ee auto den kaname ex8es ?
<koleygr> θα δοκιμασουμε αυτο την επομενη φορα
<koleygr> οχι xeirwn ελειπαν αρκετα πραγματα
<koleygr> πχ τα chown και chmod
<koleygr> πρεπει να ειναι βασικα
<koleygr> γι αυτο μας εβγαζε permission denied
<xeirwn> twra me tosa pou kaname, exw zalistei
<xeirwn> an exeis oreksi ksekiname amesws :)
<koleygr> ειμαι σε κλιση τωρα
<xeirwn> ok
<koleygr> και το μελεταω ταυτοχρονα
<xeirwn> protimw na to meletisoume mazu :)
<xeirwn> https://www.redhat.com/archives/redhat-install-list/2006-January/msg00082.html
<koleygr> Ο οδηγος εχει προβληματα
<xeirwn> to hksera oti den 8a htan ola rodina....
<koleygr> Πχ στην ενοτητα 3 λεει να προσθεσουμε καποιες γραμμες στο /etc/samba/smb.conf και δεν δινει τις γραμμες αλλα την εντολη για να τις προσθεσουμε
<koleygr> μπορει να ειναι αυτα που δινει στην επομενη ενοτητα
<koleygr> θα το δουμε
<xeirwn> ok
<xeirwn> https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch06.html
<the_eye_> koleygr, στο 3.χ λέει τι πρέπει να προσθέσεις ανάλογα την περίπτωση
<the_eye_> Οι οδηγοί αυτοί είναι από τους καλύτερους
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> θα το ψαξω
<koleygr> Άντε... καληνύχτα σας απο εμένα
<koleygr> και ευχαριστώ πολυ
<xeirwn> koleygr,  kalh sou nuxta , ki egw euxaristw
<koleygr> μιλαμε αυριο xeirwn
<xeirwn> ok thx
<xeirwn> kalhnuxta se olous se euxaristw the_eye_
<the_eye_> bb
<glavkos> geia
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-26
<xeirwn> goodmorning
<kerato> hi
<George0k00> καλημέρα
<pola_lol_> ῞
<pola_lol_> ?
<pola_lol_> καλημερα
<pola_lol_> εχει κανεισ χρονο για βοηθεια῞
<pola_lol_> ?
<pola_lol_> κανενας δεν ειναι εδω?
<robopal> γεια
<pola_lol_> γεια
<robopal> xeirwn, έκανες τίποτα;
<koleygr> pola_lol_ ρωτα και βλεπουμε
<koleygr> δεν ξερω αν μπορω να βοηθησω
<koleygr> αλλα ρωτα κι ολο και καποιος θα το δει
<pola_lol_> για ασυρματο
<koleygr> δυστυχως δεν εχω ιδεα
<pola_lol_> εχω παλεψει διαφορα αλλα δεν μπορω να μπω
<koleygr> μονο απο τις ρυθμισεις δικτυου εχω προσπαθησει
<pola_lol_> εχει enable wifi αλλα δεν βγαζει τιποτα
<pola_lol_> απο εκει βγαζει με γκρι γραμματα wifi networks disconnected
<pola_lol_> με καλωδιο ολα κομπλε
<koleygr> μπορει να μη βλεπει την καρτα σου
<koleygr> αλλα δεν ξερω να βοηθησω
<pola_lol_> παλευω κ στο #ubuntu τωρα μπας κ βγαλω ακρη
<robopal> ok
<mitsos> Καλησπερα στη κοινοτητα! Θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει τροπος να εγκαταστησω το ubuntu touch σε surface pro 2 ; Το εχω ψαξει στο internet δε βρήκα τιποτα
<robopal> hi
<Guest58919> Καλησπέρα. Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να κάνει τις βιντεοκλήσεις στο Skype να δουλεύουν; Αναφέρομαι στο να βλέπω βίντεο από άλλους, όχι να με βλέπουν οι άλλοι. Όσο έψαξα δε βρήκα κάποια απάντηση, τουλάχιστον για τις εκδόσεις που χρησιμοποιώ (ubun
<robopal> pos to egkatestises?
<Guest58919> Από το site του Skype
<Guest58919> Κατέβασα τα αρχεία και ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες
<robopal> no kalitera apo to paketo tou ubuntu
<RODIFIRE> Γεια σας :) εχω εναν TOSHIBA 3TB σκληρο στον υπολογιστη της κοπελας μου (με sata) ο οποιος στα windows πρεπει να τον προσθεσω σαν "ξενο" δισκο απο την διαχηρηση ξερετε πως να κανω κατι αναλογο και στα linux?
<RODIFIRE> στο gparted τον βλεπει αλλα εχει ενα κοκκινο κλυκλο με θαυμαστικο
<RODIFIRE> να τον ανοιξω ομως δεν μπορω απο καπου αλλου
<RODIFIRE> μηπως μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος πως μπορω να τον "προσθεσω"?
<Guest58919> Ξέρουμε αν η έκδοση του software centre παίζει βίντεο robopal; Γιατί εκτός από αυτό κατά τ' άλλα δουλεύει μια χαρά.
<Guest58919> RODIFIRE προσωπικά δεν ξέρω, ίσως κάποιος άλλος να γνωρίζει.
<RODIFIRE> καταλαβα :) ευχαριστω παντως για την απαντησει :) υπαρχει καπου μου ισως να λεει καποιο σφαλμα οστε να μπορεσω να το googlaro
<RODIFIRE> γιατι ετσι δεν ξερω καν τι να ψαξω :/
<Guest58919> Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, είναι εξωτερικός σκληρός που δεν αναγνωρίζεται όταν τον συνδέεις;
<RODIFIRE> οχι ειναι εσωτερικος σκληρος και τον εχω συνδεση κανονικα με sata πανω στην μητρικη τον βλεπει κανονικα το gparted (και στα windows δουλευει κανονικα ΑΝ τον προσθεσω σαν ξενο) και θελω να ψαξω πως γινεται η διαδικασια να κανω "το ιδιο" και στο linux
<RODIFIRE> αφου το gparted το δειχνει απλα εχει κοκκινο κυκλο με θαυμαστικο (εκτος αν δεν παιζει ρολο ολο αυτο :/ )
<robopal> boreis na grapseis kai na diavaseis apo to disko?
<Guest58919> Αρχικά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να ψάξεις σχετικά με τον κόκκινο κύκλο που σου βγάζει στο gparted (ξαναλέω ότι δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να είναι, ρίχνω ιδέες)
<Guest58919> στο "disks" στον εμφανίζει;
<RODIFIRE> στο Linux οχι στα windows αν οταν τον προσθεσω σαν ξενο μπορω κανονικα
<Guest58919> super(windows key) -> γράφεις "disk utility" -> disks
<RODIFIRE> τον ανοιγω τωρα να κοιταξω αυτο που μου λες :)
<robopal> egkatestise to ntfs-3g paketo
<robopal> kai kane restart
<RODIFIRE> εχω xubuntu οποτε δεν γινεται να κανω αυτο με το super :( :( :( . απο το "Store" του linux θα κατεβασω το ntfs-3g η αλλου?
<RODIFIRE> εχει ενα που στα σχολια λεει για ntfs-3g driver στο store κατεβαζω αυτο λες?
<robopal> store?
<robopal> aptitude
<RODIFIRE> εμενα το λεει κεντρο λογισμηκου ubuntu απλα δεν ηξερα πως να το ονομασω στα γρηγορα lol
<Guest58919> αν δοκιμάσεις να γράψεις σε τερματικό: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<RODIFIRE> ωραια κατεβασω το aptitude απο το κεντρο λογισμηκου ubuntu δηλαδη ε? :)
<robopal> oxi
<robopal> to ntfs-3g
<robopal> aptitude einai to programma pou kanei ti diaxirisi egkatastasis twn paketwn
<Guest58919> RODIFIRE ή γράφεις σε τερματικό sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ή γράφεις στο κέντρο λογισμικού ntfs-3g και το εγκαθιστάς.
<Guest58919> Αυτό νομίζω εννοούσε.
<RODIFIRE> δηλαδη να το κανω το προγραμμα aptitude εγκατασταση? η να κανω απο τερματικο το ntfs-3g? (αν πατησω παντως man ntfs-3g μου βγαζει το manual του)
<RODIFIRE> μπερδευτικα λιγακι :P απο το κεντρο λογισμικου ειχα πει τι βρηκα αλλα να κανω απο τερματικο για πιο ευκολια και να το δοκιμασω? :P :D :) )
<Guest58919> το aptitude είναι το πρόγραμμα που εγκαθιστάς πακέτα. Στην εντολή που σου λέω το apt (apt-get) είναι συντομογραφία του aptitude
<RODIFIRE> οκ παω να κανω την εγκατασταση απο τερματικο και λεω μετα απο την επανεκινηση αν ολα πανε καλα :)
<Guest58919> το aptitude υπάρχει by default στα ubuntu
<Guest58919> οκ
<RODIFIRE> να το κανω και εκεινο εγκατασταση ειναι καλο να το εχω? το aptitude?
<Guest58919> το aptitude το έχεις ήδη
<Guest58919> όταν κάνεις sudo apt-get install <πακέτο> χρησιμοποιείς το aptitude
<Guest58919> το έχουν από μόνα τους τα ubuntu
<RODIFIRE> μου εβγαλε comand not found :/
<Guest58919> χμμμμ, ίσως τα xubuntu να έχουν διαφορετικό package manager
<Guest58919> δοκίμασε τότε να πας στο κέντρο λογισμικού
<RODIFIRE> ρωτησα αν πρεπει να το κανω εγκατασταση γιατι μου ειχε κατι για εγκατασταση στο κεντρο λογισμικου
<Guest58919> και να γράψεις στην αναζήτηση ntfs-3g
<RODIFIRE> οταν γραψω μου βγαζει ενα προγραμμα
<RODIFIRE> εργαλειο ρυθμησεις NTFS και απο κατω γραφει για ntfs-3g
<RODIFIRE> νομιζω ειναι το μονο που εχει για κατι τετοιο ειναι ασφαλες να το δοκιμασω λες?
<Guest58919> δοκίμασέ το
<Guest58919> λογικά αυτό θα είναι
<RODIFIRE> το εκανα εγκατασταση και επανεκκινηση αλλα δεν εγινε κατι. δεν ξερω αν θελει κανα ρυθμηση
<RODIFIRE> στο gparted αν πατισω διπλο κλικ μου βγαζει
<RODIFIRE> " Δεν εντοπίστηκε το σύστημα αρχείων! Οι πιθανές αιτίες είναι: - Το σύστημα αρχείων είναι κατεστραμμένο - Το σύστημα αρχείων είναι άγνωστο στο GParted - Δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο σύστημα αρχείων (αμορφοποίητα) - Λείπει η καταχώρηση της συσκευής /de
<Guest58919> Θυμάσαι τι σύστημα αρχείων έχει;
<Guest58919> Αν και για να σου δουλεύει στα linux, μάλλον το τελευταίο από αυτά που έγραψες σε αφορά
<Guest58919> στα windows*
<RODIFIRE> στο gprated λεει αγνωστα αλλα στα windows απο οσο θυμαμαι ειναι ntfs αλλα θα το επιβεβαιωσω και τωρα
<Guest58919> Το τελευταίο που έγραψες τι ακριβώς λέει; νομίζω κόπηκε
<Guest58919> αυτό για την καταχώρηση της συσκευής
<RODIFIRE> ναι ntfs ειναι το συστημα αρχειων sta windows 7
<RODIFIRE> που μπηκα τωρα και ειδα
<RODIFIRE> ποιο δεν διαβασες αυτο που μου βγαζει στο gparted?
<Guest58919> ναι
<Guest58919> "Λείπει η καταχώρηση της συσκευής /de" αυτό έλεγε ή κόπηκε;
<RODIFIRE> - Λείπει η καταχώρηση της συσκευής /dev/sdb3 "
<RODIFIRE> αυτο ειναι το τελευταιο που μου βγαζει απο τα ~4 πιθανα που μου ελεγε
<Guest58919> Δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω παραπάνω, αλλά νομίζω πώς αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά σου.
<Guest58919> Αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος online που να ξέρει, δοκίμασε να το ψάξεις στο ιντερνετ ή να ποστάρεις στο φόρουμ
<RODIFIRE> ο συγκεκριμενος σκηρος εχει μαλλον κατι σαν προστασια "η μαλακια" και δεν φαινεται πουθενα αμεσως
<Guest58919> Τι είδους προστασία;
<RODIFIRE> στα windows ειναι ξενος δισκος και αν θελιω να το κανω εξωτερικο και το βαλω σε θηκη δεν το διαβαζει τιποτα
<Guest58919> Χμμμμ
<Guest58919> Ναι, δεν ξέρω, αλλά προς τα εκεί κινήσουν για να το ψάξεις περισσότερο
<RODIFIRE> ο μονος τροπος για να εχω προσφαση ειναι 1 φορα καθε φορα που το συνδεω να το κανω προσθεση σαν ξενος δησκος και μετα ειμαι οκ μεχρι να τον ξανα αποσυνδεσω και να τον συνδεσω :/
<RODIFIRE> δεν ξερω και τι να γραψω για να το βρω στα linux ελπιζω καποιος αλλος να ξερει πως να "προσθεσω" τον "ξενο" δησκο 3ΤΒ μου στο linux :/
<Guest58919> γράψε σε κάποια μηχανή αναζήτησης (π.χ. google ή duckduckgo) κάτι σχετικό
<RODIFIRE> πως να προσθεσω ξενο δισκο στα linux? απλα δεν το εκανα μηπως δεν το βλεπει το ιδιο το linux :/
<RODIFIRE> ελπιζω αν ξερει καποιος αλλος να βοηθηση να κανουμε καποια προσπαθεια :( :(
<Guest58919> δε χάνεις τίποτα να ψάξεις ;)
<Guest58919> ή γενικότερα για προβλήματα συνδεσιμότητας σκληρών
<Guest58919> κάνε κι ένα ποστ στο φόρουμ αν είναι
<Guest58919> τέλος πάντων, ελπίζω να το λύσεις. καλή τύχη και καλό απόγευμα!
<RODIFIRE> το φορουμ δεν ειναι κλειστο?
<xeirwn>  back
<RODIFIRE> WB :) :D
<anvo_> Πόσος καιρός πάει που δεν δουλεύει το ubuntu-gr.org;
<xeirwn> einai kamposos anvo...
<the_eye_> Από 12/2
<anvo_> Δεν ξέρω τίποτα...
<anvo_> Ούτε έχω ακούσει!
<anvo_> Τι συμβαίνει...;
<anvo_> Διαλυθηκε το συντονιστικό της κοινότητας....;
<the_eye_> όχι
<anvo_> Το κλείσιμο του σάιτ είναι οριστικό;
<the_eye_> όχι, από εβδομάδα θα είναι up
<xeirwn> the_eye_,  8a sunexisei sthn idia adress ?...'h 8a exoume kainourgio link ?
<the_eye_> Ναι κανονικά η γνωστή διεύθυνση
<anvo_> Ευτυχώς!
<anvo_> Κι εγώ νόμιζα.....!!!!!
<xeirwn> ok tote ola kala  ...thx :-)
<anvo_> Ναι, αλλά....
<anvo_> Ψάχνω να βρω τις επείγουσες μεταφραστικές ανάγκες, και δεν ξέρω που να βρω τις οδηγίες του Ξενιτέλη...
<anvo_> Κάπου κάπου έγραφε τις ιστοσελίδες του ubuntu.com που δείχνουν τέτοιους πίνακες ή γραφικά...
<the_eye_> δες στο launchpad
<anvo_> Συγκεντρωτικούς για κάθε γλώσσα και εφαρμογή...
<anvo_> Το Launchpad είναι... κυκεώνας!
<anvo_> Ένα σωρό άχρηστες πληροφορίες!!!
<anvo_> Ούτε μια εξέλιξη εδώ και χρόνια, αυτό το Launchpad!
<anvo_> Το Transifex μου φαίνεται απλούστερο, αποτελεσματικότερο, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα...
<the_eye_> ότι αρέσει στον καθένα
<anvo_> Όλο παρανιούνται οι φίλοι μου, που δεν έχουν ξαναδεί λίνουξ και πρόσφατα έβαλαν ουμπούντου, διότι έχουν προβλήματα και το σάιτ είναι εκτός!
<anvo_> Βαρέθηκα να τους παρηγορώ και να τους λέω "υπομονή"...
<robopal> αγγλικά forum & google translate
<anvo_> Εννοείται ότι έχουν πάθει πολιτισμικό σοκ, με την θετική του έννοια...
<robopal> ;p
<anvo_> Δεν το έχουν, με τα αγγλικά
<robopal> ναι αυτό λέω, google translate
<robopal> για ελληνικά
<anvo_> Να ποστάρουν, δηλαδή, αγγλικά σε αγγλόγλωσο φόρουμ, και να χρησιμοποιούν γκούγκλ για να μεταφράζουν τις απαντήσεις;
<anvo_> Αυτό είναι βασανιστήριο και πρέπει να το καταγγείλει ο ΟΗΕ
<robopal> οχι να ψάξουν κατευθείαν τα φόρουμ
<anvo_> Να καταγγελθεί στον ΟΗΕ, εννοώ
<anvo_> α!
<anvo_> Αμα δεν τόχεις με την γλώσσα, δεν σε σώνει ο γκουγκλης!
<anvo_> Θα τους το πω, όμως...
<anvo_> Όλο και κάτι θα έχουν κάνει...
<robopal> βασικά, πες τους duolingo για να μάθουν αγγλικά
<anvo_> Μα ούτε μια ανακοίνωση, ένας ψήθιρος, μια φήμη...!!!!!
<anvo_> duolingo
<robopal> χωρίς αγγλικά είσαι σαν αναλφάβητος πλέον ;ρ
<anvo_> ούτ' εγώ δεν το ξέρω αυτό
<robopal> !!!
<robopal> www.duolingo.com
<anvo_> μια φήμη για την μη λειτουργία του σάιτ, εννοώ...
<anvo_> κάτσε να δω
<anvo_> Αααααα
<anvo_> Εκμάθησης ξένης γλώσσας...
<anvo_> Φοβερό!
<robopal> ok tha to etoimasoun grigora kai to site ta paidia apo oti lene
<anvo_> Πολύ μπέισικ και ταυτόχρονα προχώ, αλλά τα άτομα είναι... προχώ σε ηλικία, και δεν μου φαίνεται...!
<anvo_> Αμήν
<anvo_> Βασικά, να λέμε την αλήθεια, το βασικό επιχείρημα που χρησιμοποίησα για να δεχτούν να βάλουν ουμπούντου, ήταν το σάιτ και ιδιαίτερα το φόρουμ!
<anvo_> Του είπα, θυμάμαι, "Αν σας εντυπωσίασε η αισθητική και η λειτουργικότητα του ουμπούντου, πού να δείτε την κοινότητά του στην ελλάδα"!!!
<anvo_> Κατσε 'δω πάνω, τώρα, που λένε στο χωριό μου...
<anvo_> Ας είναι...
<anvo_> Μα ούτε μια φήμη... ένας ψήθηρος...?
<anvo_> Για άλλα πράγματα, ακούς ό,τι νάναι!!!!!
<anvo_> Και να πεις ότι έφυγα, ότι έλειψα... Ούτε διόδιο δεν πέρασα!
<anvo_> Ας είναι... Υπομονή...
<pc_magas> Kalisperes exw ena palio pc pou den ekkini apo USB kserete to CD tou Distro pou sou epitrepei na ekkineis apo USB?
<anvo_> Ξέρει κανείς τι κάνουμε όταν, εκεί που περιμένουμε κάποιο κουμπάκι για μικρόφωνο, το duolingo μας δείχνει ένα Error#2032 ;
<robopal> μεγάφωνο, speaker, παίζει σε ήχο την φράση
<robopal> σου λείπει λογικά κάποιο plugin για να παίζει ήχους ο browser
<anvo_> όχι, έχω ήχους...
<anvo_> αλλά είμαι σε ένα στάδιο της εκμάθησης γαλλικών, όπου μάλλον μου ζητείται να μιλήσω μια γαλλική φράση, και λέει "πάτα το κουμπί του μικροφώνου, πιο κάτω"
<anvo_> αλλά κάτω από την μπαρα της έντασης της--υποτίθεται--φωνής μου, δεν εμφανίζεται το κουμπί αυτό αλλά το Error#2032!
<robopal> sto duolingo?? κάτσε που είναι αυτό, δε το έχω δει
<anvo_> μα ναι!
<robopal> δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ μικρόφωνο ούτε θυμάμαι να έχει επιλογή
<anvo_> Μου ζητά να μιλήσω στα γαλλικά, και πρέπει να πατήσω το κουμπάκι του μικροφώνου!
<anvo_> Λέει:
<anvo_> Click the microphone and say: Le livre est noir.
<anvo_> Με chrome δουλεύει!
<robopal> ah sta settings exw to microphone off egw
<robopal> de to xrisimopoihsa pote to feature auto
<robopal> mathainw tis glosses mou sta mougka! hahaha
<robopal> cool, μόλις το ενεργοποίησα και γω, πλάκα έχει
<Guest76206> Ρε παιδιά πως πάει με το forum?
<NikTh> Υπομονή Guest76206 , καλά πάει απ' όσο ξέρω.
<Guest76206> Όμορφα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-27
<xeirwn> thn kalimera mou se olous
<xeirwn> talos-mintgr,  ?
<talos-mintgr> kalimera
<talos-mintgr> xeirwn:
<xeirwn> diabaza ena post sto mintgr kai eida kati pou eixes sumplirwsei
<xeirwn> ki epidh eimai akribws epanw se auth thn fash, h8ela na to suzitousame
<xeirwn> https://linuxmint.gr/index.php/topic,2945.0.html
<xeirwn> prospa8w na diamoirazomai kai na diaxeirizomai arxeia metaksy desktop wired , kai laptopwireles
<xeirwn> eee akoma den exw kataferei kati 8etiko...
<talos-mintgr> Οκ
<talos-mintgr> Βημα 1: Κάνει ping ο ενας υπλογιστής τον άλλον ?
<xeirwn> me filezilla nai men blepw ta arxeia tou desktop apo to laptop , alla molis kanw klik gia download dikoptei thn sundesh to desktop
<talos-mintgr> Σιγα σιγα
<xeirwn> ta ping ta exw kanei douleuoun good kai apo tis duo pleures , me xwris apwleia
<xeirwn> ok
<talos-mintgr> Κανεις ping και απο τις 2 μερίες ?
<xeirwn> nai
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις πειράξει καθόλου τις ρυθμίσεις του samba ?
<xeirwn> nai, tis exw peiraksei, alla den kserw an einai oi swstes
<talos-mintgr> Δεν υπάρχουν σωστές η λάθος, απλά εξαρτάτε απο αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις
<talos-mintgr> Μπορείς να το επαναφέρεις στις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις ?
<xeirwn> oxi den mporw ...den kserw ton tropo
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις πειράξει την τιμή
<talos-mintgr> server role ?
<xeirwn> den 8umamai...giati sou paei ekei h skepsh ?
<talos-mintgr> Γιατί κυκλοφωρεί πολύ βλακέια στο δίκτυο με συμβουλές :P
<talos-mintgr> Αντε να δουμε
<talos-mintgr> Για δώσε την εντολή
<xeirwn> ahaaaaaaaaa..........mallon pou epeses diana
<talos-mintgr> smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<xeirwn> san $ 'h san #?
<talos-mintgr> ua zhthsei kvdiko ροοτ
<xeirwn> na sou ta poerasw sto private ?
<robopal> kanto me sudo
<talos-mintgr> dosto edo na to dun kai aloi
<xeirwn> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<talos-mintgr> Μάλιστα
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις φτιάξει χρήστες απο κάποιον οδηγό
<talos-mintgr> smbclient -L 127.0.0.1 -U user
<talos-mintgr> οπου USER ο χρήστης που εφταιξές
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι πολύ πολύ απλούστερο να μην  το πείραζες καθόλου
<xeirwn> wxxx
<talos-mintgr> Το κάνεις γραφικά απο την μια μπάντα και το βλέπεις στην άλλη
<talos-mintgr> Μπορεί να μην δουλέςι η λίστα υπολογιστών αλλά απλα βάζεις την διλευθυνση ΙΡ και καθάριζες
<xeirwn> mporw na epanaferw tis times ? se mia default 8esh ?
<talos-mintgr> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάζεις χρήστες και κωδικούς
<talos-mintgr> Δεν ξέρω τι έκανες.
<talos-mintgr> Αν θυμάσε ειναι ευκολότερο
<xeirwn> gia na eimai eilikrinhs ekana tosa polla pou den 8umamai pleon......mipws mporw na kanw apegkatastash , kai ksana install ?
<robopal> nai me -purge
<xeirwn> etsi ka8arizei to susthma  apo ta la8h mou ?
<talos-mintgr> θα δείξει χαχα
<xeirwn> ela re mhn me axgwneis perissotero :)
<robopal> svinei config arxeia mazi me ta paketa
<xeirwn> robopal, gia pes pws ginetai plz
<robopal> sudo apt-get purge samba samba-common system-config-samba
<xeirwn> kai ti kanei akribws auth h entolh ?
<robopal> auto pu eipa prin
<talos-mintgr> σβήνει τα πακέτα μαζι με τα αρχεία ρυθμισεων
<xeirwn> kai meta dld xreiazetai ksana install apo thn arxh to smba ?
<robopal> ναι
<xeirwn> ok
<xeirwn> xmmm...
<xeirwn> Reading package lists... Done
<xeirwn> Building dependency tree
<xeirwn> Reading state information... Done
<xeirwn> E: Unable to locate package system-config-samba
<robopal> ok skip that
<robopal> ela
<xeirwn> exeis empeiria epanw se auto pou rwtisa ?
<robopal> samba?
<robopal> thes na kaneis share me allo linux pc h me windows pc?
<xeirwn> duo linux pc...desktop(wired) me laptop(wireles)
<xeirwn> an oxi samba , den me xalaei....
<xeirwn> sorry ......exw episkepseis
<robopal> an thes samba xreiazesai samba server kai sta duo gia na mporeis na ta xrisimopoihseis san host
<Yoh_> καλησπερα, μπορει καποιος να μου πει την ακριβη εντολη " dd " για να κανω Backup τον δισκο σε ενα εξωτερικο δισκο, για να μην κανω κατι λαθος και τα διαγραψω ολα :-)
<Yoh_> εχω compaq presario cq62
<robopal> xeirwn, pantos afou einai linux kai ta duo ase to samba, koita odigo gia NFS h apli metafora me ssh protokolo gia ta arxeia sftp
<robopal> de kserw poios ftp server einai tis modas shmera, egw pantos apo palia exw mathei to vsftpd ;p
<robopal> kai sindeesai me filezila kai teleiwses
<xeirwn> back
<xeirwn> robopal,  thx, ta dokimasa kai auta , alla kai pali kapou kolaei h diadikasia...
<robopal> to ftp einai to pio aplo, kaneis login kai telos, de prepei na exeis kanena provlima me auto
<xeirwn> exw kanei panw apo 50 fores thn dokimh, molis kanw klik sto download klinei thn sundesh to desktop
<xeirwn> ki epidi den katalabainw ti mporei na exei paei straba , gi auto rwtw.
<robopal> dokimases na peirakseis rithmiseis?
<robopal> px passive
<robopal> sto ftp client
<xeirwn> o talos eixe pei kati to apogeuma , pou to briskw polu sofo "Γιατί κυκλοφωρεί πολύ βλακέια στο δίκτυο με συμβουλές :P
<robopal> poion ftp server evales?
<xeirwn> nai ta exw dokimasei ola auta, me port 21 den kanei ka8olou connect, mono me port 22 kanei , alla sou eipa diakoptei thn sundesh to desktop molis kanw klik sto download
<xeirwn> ton filezilla
<NikTh> xeirwn: Καλησπέρα. File Sharing θέλεις, αν κατάλαβα καλά;
<xeirwn> Eiii NikTh  :)...edw eisai ?
<NikTh> Τώρα ναι, αλλά όχι για πολύ :)
<xeirwn> kalispera file :)
<xeirwn> nai kala katalabes...desktop wired , me laptop wireles
<NikTh> Όλα Linux; Διανομές;
<xeirwn> nai ola linux
<NikTh> Διανομές;
<xeirwn> nai dianomes
<NikTh> Χαχα, ναι ποιες εννοώ (και τι έκδοση).
<xeirwn> hahahah  den apofeugw na sou pw, apla den katalaba thn erwtisi :-P
<xeirwn> kai ta duo einai me debian jessie
<NikTh> 1) https://wiki.debian.org/NFSServerSetup
<NikTh> 2) https://www.howtoforge.com/install_nfs_server_and_client_on_debian_wheezy
<NikTh> Καλό διάβασμα :)
<xeirwn> hehe...mono auto ?
<xeirwn> ok 8a to dokimasw kai auto...thx NikTh  :-)
<xeirwn> robopal,  se euxaristw ki esena gia to help kai thn kalh sou dia8esh :)
<robopal> prepei na deis tis rithmiseis tou ftp server
<robopal> prepei na kaneis epitixi file transfer einai to pio aplo pragma apo ola
<xeirwn> ma palaiotera to ekana sta windows, kai twra edw sta linux kolisa
<xeirwn> kati mou diafeugei...
<xeirwn> paw gia diabasma :)
<robopal> ti diavazeis?
<robopal> aerodiastimiki iatriki?
<xeirwn> ela bre, to 2o link akolou8w , auto pou edwse o nikth
<robopal> aaa
<robopal> pantos na diavaseis kai iatriki, poly endiaferon
<robopal> :P
<xeirwn> :-P
<xeirwn> les na mhn zhsei o as8enhs ?
<xeirwn> robopal, ?
<robopal> what
<xeirwn> akolou8w ton 2o odhgo pou edwse o Nikth , kai briskomai sto shmeio pou prepei na kanw mount to ekshs :mount 192.168.0.100:/home/client1 /mnt/nfs/home/client1
<xeirwn> kai pairnw pisw : mount.nfs:acces dinied by server while mounting 192.168.0.100:/home/client1
<xeirwn> pws to lunoume auto ?
<xeirwn> eimai sto laptop auth thn stigmh....
<robopal> me sudo to kaneis?
<xeirwn> nai ola
<robopal> sto .0.x einai to lan sou?
<robopal> sinithws einai .1.x alla ok
<robopal> client1 vazeis? to client1 yparxei? mipos ennoei na valeis to username sou?
<robopal> de jerw ti allo...
<robopal> me nfs den exw asxolithei
<robopal> prin polla xronia mono... de kserw
<xeirwn> fusika kai uparxei client1 , afou ton dimiourgisa stis prohgoumenes entoles
<xeirwn> gmtoooo , pali kolisa duo bhmata prin to telos :(...kanenas allos kserei mipws ?
<the_eye_> Στον nautilo αν γράψεις smb://192.168.0.100 πρέπει να βλέπεις τα αρχεία
<the_eye_> άκυρο είδα ότι το κάνεις με nfs, αυτό που σου είπα είναι για samba
<robopal> gia dwse tin entoli mount me -v mazi mipos pei perissotera
<xeirwn> aaa miso the_eye_ , mallon den to eides , ekana uninstall thn samba kai ksekinisa ena allo odhgo pou afhse o Nikth prin na mpeis esu, auton edw:https://www.howtoforge.com/install_nfs_server_and_client_on_debian_wheezy
<xeirwn> den katalaba robopal
<robopal> xeirwn, auto to mount, to kaneis sto host h sto server side?
<robopal> anyway de thelw na pw pragmata kai na se mperdepsw de jerw pos akrivos douleuei
<xeirwn> sto client ( laptop), ekei briskomai sto termatiko twra , ekei leei na dosw tis sugkekrimenes entoles
<xeirwn> ase bre to mperdema , kai an mporeis na boi8hseis dwse ena xeraki plz....den 8a se xreosw thn apotuxia :)
<robopal> ena doc tis oracle anoiksa
<robopal> opws eipa, de thelw na se mperdepsw, https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19455-01/806-0916/6ja8539fv/index.html
<koleygr> Εγω πριν απο χρονια περνουσα το samba στο ubuntu και εκανα share απο το nautilus
<koleygr> Αυτο ηταν ολο
<koleygr> και δουλευε αψογα
<koleygr> τωρα δεν ξερω τι εχει γινει με αυτα
<koleygr> servers και clients και τρεχα γυρευε
<xeirwn> robopal,  auto to makrunari ths oracle, xreiazetai duo meres re su na to meletiseis prwta kala , kai meta na deis ean exei lush gi auto :)
<koleygr> Το εχουν κανει ετσι για να αναγκαζεσαι να αγορασεις εξωτερικο σκληρο
<xeirwn> den kserw koleygr  oute egw dustuxws :(
<koleygr> λολ
<robopal> denied sou leei e
<xeirwn> nai dinied by server ( to desktop dld)
<robopal> a re su
<robopal> sto prwto sxolio apo katw leei na valeis diplo // meta tin ip
<robopal> les na einai toso aplo?
<xeirwn> miso na dw ti enoeis
<robopal> dont know anyways
<xeirwn> den to entopisa auto pou eipes
<robopal> stin entoli pou edwses sudo mount 192.168.0.x://home/ ktl ktl
<robopal> tin ip dwse swsta e
<xeirwn> tpt den mporw na entopisw to shmeio pou anaferei gia diplo slash //
<robopal> https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19455-01/806-0916/6ja8539fv/index.html
<robopal> oxi lathos
<robopal> lathos paste miso
<xeirwn> ok perimenw
<robopal> https://www.howtoforge.com/install_nfs_server_and_client_on_debian_wheezy
<robopal> pigaine sto telos tis selidas
<robopal> exei 3 sxolia, auto pou leei o Anonymous
<robopal> kai vevaia esu vazeis tin dikia sou ip tou server, oxi to .100
<xeirwn> ok to eida 8a to grapsw kai me diplo slash....alla h ip tou server einai h .100
<xeirwn> giati na dosw allh ?
<robopal> .100 einai sto diko tou paradeigma
<xeirwn> bazei kai tis duo ://
<robopal> kai esu .100 exeis sto mixanima sou?
<xeirwn> sto desktop nai
<robopal> ok
<robopal> gia kane pali paste tin entoli pou dineis
<xeirwn> edwsa # mount 192.168.0.100://home/client1 /mnt/nfs/home/client1
<xeirwn> oute kai me duo slash ...pali dinied ebgale
<robopal> me sudo?
<xeirwn> denied*
<xeirwn> nai  re eimai root
<xeirwn> afou exei thn diesh mprosta apo ka8e entolh
<xeirwn> #
<xeirwn> robopal, ?, einai kati auto edw ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/nfs-access-denied-by-server-while-mounting-934161/
<robopal> dont know
<xeirwn> ok ..any way upereuxaristw gia ton xrono sou :)
<xeirwn> exoun polloi  to idio akribws problhma apo oti briskw sto google
<robopal> de thelw na se stenaxwrisw
<xeirwn> den me stenaxwreis....pes
<robopal> alla molis sinedesa me ftp kai samba to windows 10 tablet mou me ena palio linux pc
<robopal> skeftika na kanw ena samba server sto linuxaki na diavasw kati palia cdroms epeidi vevaia to tablet den exei cdrom drive ;p
<robopal> worked just fine ;p
<xeirwn> ok ara to la8os einai kapou se emena edw...auto psaxnoume
<robopal> apla kaneis install samba
<xeirwn> to laptop sou einai wireles ?
<robopal> nai mi mperdeuesai den exoun simasia auta
<robopal> na einai sto idio lan mono min exeis alla themata me routers
<xeirwn> skeftika to portforwordin tou router mipws....o pnigmenos apo ta malua tou pianetai
<robopal> mesa sto idio lan oxi de nomizo na sou mplokarei
<robopal> ekana loipon install to samba, kai meta anoiksa to /etc/samba/smb.conf kai evala to directory /media/cdrom me access apo guest kai read only vevaia
<robopal> kai meta patisa sto diktio sta windows kai na to.
<xeirwn> den me stenaxwreis esy....alla 8a faw to papoutsi mou twra :-(
<xeirwn> poses meres twra paideuomai ki egw kai alloi gnwstoi ologura gi auto to idio thema,...kai akoma eimai sthn arxh
<robopal> loipon akouse me
<robopal> install samba exeis kanei kai sta 2? kai to client kai to server?
<robopal> ta kaname uninstall, ta ksanaevales?
<xeirwn> nai eixa kanei kai sta duo , alla den olokliro8ike oute kai etsi
<xeirwn> oxi den ta ksanaebala
<robopal> valta pali na doume
<xeirwn> miso na kanw copy thn olh diadikasia pou exw kanei mexri twra
<xeirwn> 8a ta kanoume mazu ?
<robopal> pali kala pou den eipes "tha to kanoume mazi?"
<xeirwn> hahahaha
<xeirwn> to proseksa idietaira to ar8ro ;)
<robopal> gmt mou petakse error to cdrom einai skato-pc poli palio
<robopal> sta teleutaia 50mb copy psofise, gia na dokimasw pali
<xeirwn> ...bale mia foto na peraseis
<xeirwn> perase ?
<robopal> ti
<robopal> dokimazo allo cd
<robopal> kai ta cd akoma einai palia
<xeirwn> ok
<robopal> to pc einai celeron 400mhz me xubuntu nomizo
<xeirwn> :) 400ari .....
<xeirwn> ee nai einai kapws palio :)
<xeirwn> ti egine ? pou eisai ?
<robopal> nai ok kanw copy cd
<robopal> mia palia seira:
<xeirwn> to transfert ginetai ?
<robopal> nai
<xeirwn> ara douleuei ekei kanonika
<robopal> NASA 50 Years Of Space Exploration
<robopal> nai na doume ean ola ta cd einai kala... kamia 10-11 cd einai
<xeirwn> hmmm kalo
<robopal> 9 mallon
<robopal> de vlepw alla
<xeirwn> suni8ws einai 10 , kai akoma pio suni8ws xanetai to kalutero
<robopal> lol
<robopal> kala tha to ksanavrw sto internet ama einai
<xeirwn> omws blepw to roloi kai exei paei arga
<xeirwn> an 8eleis to afhnoume kai sunexizoume aurio ?
<xeirwn> robopal,  ?
<robopal> evales ti samba pali?
<xeirwn> oxi re den ebala akoma tpt ..perimenw na mou peis
<robopal> e kala aurio tote
<robopal> apla vazeis samba orizeis ena katalogo share kai to anoigeis apo to allo pc mesw browser smb://<ip>
<xeirwn> toso aplo einai ?
<robopal> nai
<xeirwn> ee auto sou lew...an exeis kapoio kalo link me kales kai plhreis odhgies dwse to edw , kai aurio
<xeirwn> to koitazoume
<robopal> apla to samba einai windows protocol gia auto de to douleuoun kai polu metaksi linux pc
<xeirwn> xmmm kai metaksu duo linux douleuei kala ?
<robopal> nai
<xeirwn> ok paw na thn pesw giati xanw ta grammata :)
<xeirwn> 8a sunexisoume aurio an mporeis
<xeirwn> kalhnuxta kai thx ;)
#ubuntu-gr 2017-03-20
<digitalcrow> geia sas
<robopal> hi
<digitalcrow> re pedia dokimasa tin ekdosh 17.04 thn beta 1 kai ta daily builds to ubuntu kai den me syndeei sto wifi
<robopal> ok
#ubuntu-gr 2017-03-21
<chrisfromgreece> ti egine re peida
<chrisfromgreece> pedia
#ubuntu-gr 2017-03-26
<erry> d/38
<NickTux> ping talos-mintgr
<talos-mintgr> Yes NickTux
#ubuntu-gr 2018-03-20
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ παιδιά! :)
<Tas-sos> Είχα μια συζήτηση με έναν φίλο και αναρωτηθήκαμε και οι δύο
<Tas-sos> πως μπορούμε να εγκαταστήσουμε καθαρα και μονάχα το  GNU/Linux  λειτουργικό και να το παραμετροποιήσουμε εμείς από εκεί και πέρα
<Tas-sos> να βάλουμε εμείς ΑΝ θέλουμε κάποιο desktop environment
<Tas-sos> και το ψάχνω τώρα, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με φωτίσει περί του θέματος;
<Tas-sos> γίνεται από κάπου να κατεβάσω μονάχα το GNU/Linux λειτουργικό  ( μόνο σε τερματικό να είναι - καθαρό χωρίς τίποτα παραπανίσιο )
<Tas-sos> ;
<kerato> google linux from scratch
<Black_Horseman> h arch linux
<Black_Horseman> me tis odigies apo gnu foundation tou richard stalman
<Tas-sos> ναι, πρέπει να πάω σε διανομή πάλι, σωστά ;
<Black_Horseman> Tas-sos http://www.gnu.org/
<Black_Horseman> https://www.gnu.org/distros/distros.html
<Black_Horseman> episis mporeis na to kaneis kai me debian
<Black_Horseman> apla allazontas ta repos
<Tas-sos> Black_Horseman: ναι φίλε μου, αυτό κοιτούσα και εγώ
<Black_Horseman> me debian kai arch isws kai me ubuntu
<Tas-sos> από την σελίδα του gnu τα distros που λένε, αυτά όμως δεν έχουν έχουν γραφικό περιβάλλον, έτσι;
<Black_Horseman> exoun
<Tas-sos> α! όντως μπορείς και με το Debian ; Ακούγετε ωραίο αυτό
<Tas-sos> α! εγώ λέω, να πάρει μονάχα το kernel χωρίς να έχεις καν γραφικό περιβάλλον εντελώς καθαρό
<Tas-sos> είναι λίγο χαζό αυτό που λέω ;  :P
<Black_Horseman> oxi
<Black_Horseman> alla psakse gia linux from scratch
<Tas-sos> καλή συνέχεια
<Fr0stBit> Kalhspera
#ubuntu-gr 2018-03-25
<Tas-sos> Χρόνια πολλά παιδιά! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2019-03-20
<t> hi
<Guest49360> i want to factory reset my computer but its running on ubuntu how do i do this
#ubuntu-gr 2019-03-21
<pkf> kalhspera
<pkf> eipa na asxolitho pali me ta linux meta apo xronia
<pkf> prospatho na katastalakso se dianomh
<pkf> akoma anazito kapion sxetiko odigo sto forum
<pkf> mipos exete kapio link h gnomh?
<ee2455> pkf: Το Ubuntu (ή Ubuntu MATE αν είσαι πιο παραδοσιακός τύπος) είναι user-friendly, σταθερό, με μεγάλο user-base.
<ee2455> Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να κοιτάξεις κάτι άλλο, ειδικά αν είσαι νέος στο Linux.
<pkf> eimai metaksi ubuntu kubuntu kai mint. me trabaei arketa to ubuntu logo koinotitas kai boithias sto forum
<pkf> psaxno mono an exoun kapia diafora se apetiseis hardware
<pkf> tha kano doual boot me windows se laptop me xamila xaraktiristika
<ee2455> Πόσο παλιό είναι το laptop;
<pkf> intel core i5 2,60 ghz ram 4gb 500gb sklhros 250 eleytheros
<pkf> uperbalo e? mia xara einai
<ee2455> Ναι, μια χαρά είναι το λαπτοπ. Δε νομίζω ότι θα έχεις θέματα απόδοσης όποια διανομή κι αν διαλέξεις.
<ee2455> Αλλωστε υποθέτω ότι Kubuntu και Mint (αν μιλάμε για το Cinammon desktop, που είναι το default) έχουν παρόμοιες απαιτήσεις.
<pkf> kai an katastalakso se ubuntu mou protineis thn neoterh h kapia logn term paleoterh?
<ee2455> Οι LTS versions συνήθως είναι πιο σταθερές αλλά έχουν παλιότερο software. Οι κανονικές versions (που δεν ξέρω κάθε πότε βγαίνουν) το ανάποδο. Ανάλογα με τα γούστα σου, διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.
<pkf> se eyxaristo gia ton xrono sou
<ee2455> No problem.
#ubuntu-gr 2019-03-22
<Dimitris> kalhmera :)
<STAVROS> kalispera
<STAVROS> edo milame mono gia ubuntu?
#ubuntu-gr 2019-03-23
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα, έκανα οδηγό προκειμένου να γράφεις Ιαπωνικά σε Ubuntu 18.04 LTS https://wp.me/pRFAL-hh
<pc_magas> Καλησπες έχω αυτό το θεματάκι με το minitube https://askubuntu.com/q/1128127/540746
#ubuntu-gr 2020-03-21
<kostas> Καλημέρα
<kostas> Είναι κανείς εδώ;
<kostas> Έχω 1 παλιό υπολογιστή,που είχα πάρει από τον κότσοβολο.οταν ΠΑΟ να κάνω φορμάτ
<kostas> Μου λέει να βαλο το Σίντι εγκαταστασηςε το λειτουργικό που είχε win7.εγω θέλω να βαλο λινουξ και όχι αυτό το λειτουργικό.αλαξα σκληρό δίσκο,τα ίδια.μηπος ξέρει κανείς να μου πει,πως μπορώ να να
<kostas> παρακάμψω αυτό και να βάλω άλλο λειτουργικό;;
